# The Royal Infirmary Edinburgh : Part 34



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

New home ladies!!
    ​


----------



## Cazzaw (Oct 22, 2008)

just bookmarking xxx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Digger - thanks for the info. I feel so much better about everything now.... you girls r the best xxxx


----------



## younglou (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks for all the welcomes

Will keep you updated on how I get on and what we decide!

Take care

Louise


----------



## Mol (Aug 8, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Just checking in to see how you all are?

I'm ok. Hanging in there and taking each day as it comes.

Welcome Louise  

Check in later

Mol x


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Thought I'd lost you here for a minute!

Marta - I have visions of us all stomping around Edin ranting about txt!    What a sight we'd be!  Hope you're cold is getting better, poor you  .  Still up for meeting on the 24th, hopefully we can get another couple of FF's to come along as well.

YoungLou - Keep chasing ERI for confirmation of the test, it took Pumpkin to harass DrT several times before passing her on to another consultant for a cyst removal op.   Have you tried your GP to see if they'll test you or refer you to the Western directly?  The other alternative is to pay for the test privately at CARE or one of the clinics in London.  I was thinking along the same lines as you, not being able to take time off work to go to London for txt, but Dr Gorgy at FGA will do tests and then prescribe additional drugs, but you can go through txt at your local ACU - so might be an option for you.  I can let you know more after my appt next week.  

Berry - I'm keeping fingers and toes crossed for you that the txt at GCRM works for you - will be interested to hear about your cycle.  I'm going to London for tests, but will hopefully be able to have txt at ERI or GCRM with additional drugs if I need them, so you'll need to keep us up to date on your cycle!   

Scotslass - good luck for your nurses appt tomorrow -    

Nelly - thanks for being so upbeat hun, really made me smile     Stop watching emotional things on the telly  , not a good look while d/r!  Hope it's done the trick this time and you get to move on to the happy hormones!   

Digger - thats great news on the blood tests, hope they give you the answers your needing.  Did you get a referral from ERI or your GP?  DrT took my blood tests for recurrent m/c, but didn't refer me to the clinic, so would be good to hear what they said to you.  Keeping fingers crossed for you   

Cazzaw - thanks hun, trying to see it as a positive move!  How you been keeping?  You must be getting big by now, how's the bump?  

Big hugs to everyone  
Dxx


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

OMG girls another 1.5 kg off cant believe it whoop whoop
       

will need some of this soon lol


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

scotlass- welldone honey!!!!! xxxxx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Well done Scotlass !!

I had a horrible time at ERI this morning...wasn't looking forward to going back anyway as it stirs up so many memories. Anyway, went into the room for a scan but the head end of the bed was angled downwards so had to get someone to fix it, then got on to the bed and then they forgot about me, after about 5mins I had to hop off bed with that sheet thing round me to get someone to come and see me   

Then found out I need to go back on another 3 Zoladex for lead up to Feb tx - Cr*p news, as I so didn't want to go back on it, it had better work this time  

Then went to another room to get blood taken for amh, as there was a glitch with the last batch 

So was waiting and yes you guessed it they forgot to come and see me, I opened the door to call someone when I heard one of the nurses say 'Has anyone been to see <my name> ? And I called out NO!!

I am not normally stroppy but I definitely was today, how could they forget about me TWICE!!!

Sorry for another rant girlies, I am sure you will understand!! 

xx


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

thank you for the thanks girls still cant believe it


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Irishlady- Thats terrible!!! I hope the blooming well said sorry to you!!! I'm so sorry that u have to go bk on that drug. I hope it works out and will be worth it.    xxxx


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi ladies,

thought I lost you!  

Dawn - how are you hun? I am ok. 
Silver - where are you?
Helen - you ok?

Big   for all of you!

Caroline


----------



## Digger (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi Peanuts,

As I've 'only' had 2 documented m/c (but 1 other which I reckon was too), Dr Thong refused to do any tests on me. Poor Dr Kini asked him about 3 times!!! 1 of the things I've learnt over the last 2 years is that you really have to fight your corner, so I asked my GP to refer me to the recurrent m/c clinic.

I was seen about 6 wks after I saw the GP and, although I didn't really find out anything I don't already know, they did do all the immune/clotting and chromosomal tests. I think that's because we do so much of our own research into the whys and hows, that there isn't really anything much else to say.

I really hope that all the tests are negative, and that it really has just been 'bad luck', but my biggest fear is a chromosomal problem that may not be fixable. She said that the chances of that are pretty low in anyone really but if it was a chromosomal issue then we would be referred to a genetecist as the Obs/Gynae lot don't know enough about it.

She was surprised about Dr T refusing to investigate, and it still really p***es me off that the EFREC lot are happy to let us go through the psychological, physical and financial strains of treatment, after 2/3 m/c's without investigating for a potentially treatable barrier to a successful pregnancy.

She also said if       I do get pg again, then she or her colleague will personally scan me early and again at various stages if needed for reassurance. I just found her a lot more personable and have found that EFREC treat you not so much as an individual-it's more like a conveyor belt. Was also sad to hear from her that the one Dr we had faith in (Dr Kini) has just left to go to Dundee  

Hope this helps-sorry it's a bit long,

Digger x


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Well its been a bit of an emotional day.  My consultant phoned me and basically the cyst has got bigger since my scan in August.  They think from the results of the MRI that in fact its actually one big cyst rather than 2.  Because it is next to my bowel or perhaps stuck on it they arent able to do keyhole.  I am possibly going to be going in on Thursday, he is going to phone me tonight to confirm if they have a bed etc otherwise it will be next week as planned. So its a bit of a shock, also my tumour markers are raised which he says is common in endometriosis but also can indicate a tumour.  They will do a biopsy at the same time as removing it although he did say he doesnt think it is a tumour.  So had a bit of a cry at work today!!  Feeling better now, keeping positive, I have faith that God is in control! Life is never straight forward though is it!!  So might be off tomorrow to buy some new PJs!!  

Scotlass - that is fanastic news about the weight, bet you felt great after your appointment.
Digger - I didnt realise that Dr Kini had left, we saw him a few times and he was really nice.  Hope you get some good news from the tests and they will be able to advise.
Irishlady - they forget about me and DH when we had to get bloods taken a few months ago!  They maybe need some way of tracking who is in the department!!  Poor you being forgotten twice!

Hi to everyone else, off to have some dinner and await the phonecall!


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Oh pumpkin, how awful. I hope you get the phone call soon so don't have to endure much waiting 

Sending you lots of cyber        

xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

pumpkin- ohh hun  i'm thinking about u lots. Your in my prayers xxxx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi all,

Been awol as deciding what to do with next tx.  I am supposed to be at gcrm but my thyroid issues are still preventing tx to go ahead.  Actually thinking of giving up but we'll see.

Dawn, was gutted to read your news.  Hope you both are doing okay and taking the next steps slowly.

Pumkin  , hope eveything is okay, will be thinking of you

Sorry the post is so short but need to take dog out for a walk and DH is on a go slow at the mo os its left to me to do.

Take care everyone

Vonie


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Just heard that the op wont be this week but should be next week as planned.  So no need to rush out to get myself new PJs!!  As much as I just want to have this op over and done with its probably good that I have a bit more time to get things organised and at least now I know its going to be open surgery I know that I have to cancel a few things that i had planned and can advise work that i will be off for quite a while.  Anyway off to have a nice long soak in the bath and relax!


----------



## Mol (Aug 8, 2005)

Oh pumpkin what a terrible shock for you.  Will be thinking of you and wish you a speddy recovery.   

Mol x


----------



## minihaha72 (Aug 21, 2009)

scotlass said:


> OMG girls another 1.5 kg off cant believe it whoop whoop
> 
> 
> will need some of this soon lol


Well Done thats a fantastic result Scotlass xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## minihaha72 (Aug 21, 2009)

pumpkin-pie said:


> Just heard that the op wont be this week but should be next week as planned. So no need to rush out to get myself new PJs!! As much as I just want to have this op over and done with its probably good that I have a bit more time to get things organised and at least now I know its going to be open surgery I know that I have to cancel a few things that i had planned and can advise work that i will be off for quite a while. Anyway off to have a nice long soak in the bath and relax!


Pumpkin, sorry to hear that the op has been delayed, sounds like you have had a tough few days waiting on the cons getting back to you 

I hope that long soak in the bath helped you relax ...sometimes a warm bath and some "me time" is really what we need...i do most of my thinking and analysing in the bath...shut off from the world just me and the warm water. I often light a couple of candles and take a good book in with me.

I wish you well as always, and hope that next week the op goes ahead as planned and things will very soon fall into place soon after xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## minihaha72 (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi Ladies, I have just logged on for the first time in a few days and have been reading through the posts to see how everyone is doing. My brain is kinda fuzzy at the moment so i will leave it there for now but i just wanted to say that i am wishing everyone well    Best wishes to you all xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mol (Aug 8, 2005)

Hi Everyone

I got up today feeling fine.  Dropped DS off at nursery and discovered his teacher is leaving.  DS loves his teacher and immediately tears welled up.  For the past hour the slightest thing has made me all teary.  It will be 2 weeks since m/c and I thought I was on the road to recovery emotionally, but i'm obviously not.

Pumpkin hope you are ok.  Got your new jimjams yet? 

Well done Scotlass. That's great news!

Hi everyone   to you all

Mol x


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi,

Mol - give yourself time hun  .

Caroline


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

This is a busy board, due to work commitments and not being able to access the internet at work, I very rarely get the chance to spend time on these Boards so apologies again for no personals but despite not posting often, I do find reading what you all have to say is a great support to me.

I would have loved to have come and joined you for your meet up on 24th in Leith but I am booked on a walking weekend away in Aberfeldy which I'm looking forward to but a bit wary because I start Buserilin on 22nd (1st attempt at ICSI, DH made up and gave me all my jags as I don't like needles much).  This time round I'm going to have to learn in first couple of days how to do it myself as on Sun 25th DH won't be with me to help out.  Bit of a blow also that I won't be able to join in with drinking loads of wine/beer etc on our evening out in Aberfeldy and don't want to tell everyone I'm on IVF so will need to have good excuse as to why I'm not drinking as most people going know I enjoy a good bevvy on weekend breaks so they will find it odd that I'm not drinking.

Other than that, nothing new, just counting down the days until I start D/R and hoping that I'll cope this time round with my workload when my head is feeling spacey and headachy (if it's like it was the last time).

Lisa


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

thank you for the support mol and mini 

  i cant believe i have got this far thought i was never going to get anywhere was ready to give up 

  still got a long way to go need another 2 stone to take off 

  eating loads of fruit and veg and drinking loads of water lol 

  and cycling to work lol u should see me lol


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

Scotlass - well done on your weight loss, I know you will get there.  I no how hard it can be.  I was 18.5 stone when I first hit the IVF waiting list, 3 years on and 1st attempt at IVF I was down to a more acceptable 15 stone for my 6ft 1 height.  Now I'm around 15.5 so put on a little but they didn't even question my weight on Friday so they must have thought I was OK.  Cycling and walking are both great ways of losing the weight without starving yourself - it worked for me.  I'm sure you will get there too.
Lisa


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

thank you owenl it is so hard i was just over 18 stone when i went to my first appointment and all i got told was to lose weight i was in tears all the appointment an the way home. so i thought i would have a bash and over christmas i lost half a stone then went to my next appoinment and all i got was u need to lose more so went home upset and tryed a little more i got depressed and ended up putting the half a stone back on and a little more 
went to the docs and she refered me to the dietision and i got the exact same from them so never went back 
the girls at my work have been a great help encourgaing me all the way so i decided to see the nurse at my doctors when i went for a check up and she has been a great help she encouraged me so much i have just lost over a stone so thats me now at just under 17 stone (  embarrassed at my weight )
last week so i now go to the nurse every 2 weeks 
love the cycling to my wok and love taking the puppy out which helps


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

AHHHH!  I've just lost a massive post    
Sorry don't have time to write another one, heading out with DH to walk the dog.  DH has been relaly down, so need to walk and chat over things with him.

Catch up later   
Dxx

PS Scotlass - well done hun, you should be really proud of yourself


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Hi Ladies, hope you are all well, its nearly the weekend again  

Scotlass - keep up the good work, you're getting there.

Minihaha - hope you are well, thanks for the message, I am feeling much more relaxed now.

Mol - I have ordered a new pair of PJs online so clothing wise will be looking great for visitors even if face-wise I look rather washed out after the op!!  I've no idea what it feels like to go through what you have but I imagine that your emotions just catch up with you even when you least expect it.   to you.

Peanuts - hope you are doing ok and have time to chat with your DH, I walk the dog with DH every day after work and its our time to chat over things which is great.

Hi to everyone else I dont have time to mention.  Hope you are all ok in your various treatment stages.  I am feeling better today, the last few days have been a bit stressful but just getting myself ready now and cancelling things I had planned in the next few weeks as I shall be taking it easy for a while.  Have got plenty of books to read and got the new Prof. Layton game for my DS for my birthday so shall be playing that to help pass the time!!  Feeling positive, had a lovely message from one of the girls who was on this board a long time ago and had been through a similar op and is now a mum so that was lovely to be able to ask a few questions and also feel that things can work out well.  PMA all the way!! 

I'm sorry I wont be feeling up to meeting up on the 24th but look forward to hearing how it goes and count me in if you organise other meet up later on.


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

OMG girls are we all away this weekend thought i lost the thread lol


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm still here - no such luck in going away for the weekend - working 8-4pm today and tommorrow.  Shattered!  Just checking in on emails and this board and then off to watch the Xfactor before retiring for an early night.


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

yea just been up the town to do some food shopping (not much lol ) and going to sit and watch x factor too 

  where do u work owenl


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Hi, I'm still here, just logging on to check in between the X-Factor!!  Hope everyone is doing ok this weekend


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

Scotlass - I work mornings doing dog walking (3 dogs + my own Mon - Friday).  I work afternoons Mon-Wed and occassional thursdays at Citizens Advice Scotland as an admin assistant and I work shifts (combination of backshift, nightshift and weekend shifts) at Western General Hospital in the out of hours department as a despatcher for people who are ill neeeding to see doctors outwith their surgery opening times.  Busy, busy, busy!


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

wow u are a busy wee bee lol i love walking my pup and i love working for asda too i love all the girls down at the checkouts we have a great bunch   
they are really supportive too with me they are more excited than i am when i tell them how much weight i have lost lol 
the cycling is going good i know its only 20 mins a day but its helping so dont wanna stop 
i cant see where the weight is coming off and my husband comment that he cant see it either so feeling pretty low this weekend


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Scotlass- please dont get down about it. Your doing great! Your scales r telling you that ur losing so you are!!! You see yourself everyday as ur DH does.... only sombody that has not seen u since u have lost will notice. Dont beat urself us so much..l. ITS COMMING OFF and ur gonna be a skinny mini soon (with a nice big bump!  ) Keep up the good work xxxx


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

Thank you so much berry u are so nice i wish i had your confidence lol i have never in my life had any good luck on my side at all 

i know how mad is it i am trying to lose weight to put it all back on again lol 

how are you how is glasgow hospital


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Scotlass- I wish i had confidence... lol... i am so so not confident. But you know that your losing weight so dont stresss about it. I think if u think too much about it u will end up putting the weight bk on cos ur always thinking about it. Sometimes when i try not 2 eat as much i end up eating more than i normally would have cos all i do is think about food lol its so so crazy   lol The glasgow hospital is gd so far. I start stimming on friday. I just need my AF 2 show up now as i have been given these pills to take for 10 days, 2day is my 1st day off them so my AF should show between now and thursday..... fingers crossed. xxxx


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hiya!,

Good luck Berry!! So good to hear that you are getting on well in Glasgow.

Dawn - might need to borrow Murphy to bite our neighbour from hell ...  


Caroline


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

AnneS- Thanks hunny! How r u doing? xxx


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

Scotlass - I'm sure the weight is coming off.  I found that even when I wasn't losing weight on the scales, I was losing the odd inch round my waist so boost your confidence by not only weighing yourself but measuring as well as cycling can initially build more muscle with weighs more and it may seem you aren't losing weight but after a few months it really makes a difference.  I didn't notice I'd lost weight until I went down a dress size and that too a while.

Berry - good to hear your treatment at Glasgow is going well for you.  Good luck with the stimming!

I'm starting D/R again on 22nd.  Not looking forward to it this time.  Last time DH did administered and gave me all my injections as I hate fiddling about with needles which made things easier for me.  This time round I've got to be able to do it myself by 24th as away to Aberfeldy walking for the weekend with no DH to help me out.  So 2 days with DHs assistance to grasp the procedure!

What did everyone think of Xfactor on Sunday night?  I was amazed that the twin got through - I really didn't think they could sing at all.


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Owenl- thanks... i hope it goes well too. I'm really starting to feel nervous and some negative thoughts r coming into my head but i need to try keep in good spirits. Please dont get stressed out about ur injections.  I swear i am the bigest @hit bag in the world and i found it so much better to do it myself than to have dh do it. You will be fine and you will feel great once you have done it yourself.... i always feel like such a big girl once i have done mine   

Ohh xfactor.... those bloody twins.... what r they all about?? but i do think when the were singing the back eyes peas song at the results show they put the overs and the boys to shame, which i was really shocked at! I do think that the girl group deserved to go.... they were just soooooo predictable. I really like the other girl group and afro man lol xxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Hi everyone

Really enjoyed the x-factor on Saturday and Sunday!  I liked Danyl thought he was good.  Not a fan of the twins but I get the feeling people are going to keep voting for them so they will be around for a few weeks yet!

Getting ready for the op on Friday, not looking forward to it but will be glad when its all over.  Need to get my hospital bag packed, will be in for around 3-5 days.  So will be watching X-Factor from my hospital bed at the weekend!

Not long to go now Berry, must be a mixture of excitement and nerves.  Owenl, I am sure you will cope great with the needles yourself.  Scotlass, keep going, although you dont notice it sometimes give it a bit longer then you will start to find clothes are too big for you.

Hi to Martakeithy, JSparrow, Peanuts, Minihaha, Mol, AnneS and whoever else I have forgot, hope you are all doing ok.   to all.


----------



## Nelly Mac (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi girls!

Not been on here for ages!!  Hope everyone is good!!  

Scotlass - well done with the weightloss so far!  The hardest part is staying positive, so keep posting and we'll keep encouraging you!!!  Berry's right, the more you think about it, the more you dwell on it - and feel hungry!  Slow but steady is the only way to do it!!  

Berry - good luck with the stimms, hoping AF turns up for you soon!!  Love your butterfly btw!!

AnneS - God I feel for you with bad neighbours!  Been there and it's not good!  My uncle has a big Rottweiler you can borrow him, he's pretty scary looking but a big softy really, it doesn't stop him looking fierce!! 

Owenl - not long until you start d/r now!  Sending you loads of      for your tx.  I'm sure you'll get the hang of the injections... I do it without even thinking about it now and I have a right needle phobia - think about the end result - that's what gets me through it!!

Marta - please tell me you've gotten rid of that cold now!!!

Pumpkin - good luck for Friday!! 

Hi Peanuts, Cazza, Irish and Mol - hope you are well!!

Hi to anyone I've missed!!
This tx is affecting my brain I swear!  A bit forgetful just now!
Luckily I was able to start stimms last Thursday, and found I had 4 follicles in my scan before stimms!  I was delighted - that's the most I've ever had before stimms!!  I know that's prob not a lot for most of you but I haven't responded well in the past so was good to hear that!
Getting the hang of mixing up the drugs now, a bit of a palaver but have managed to only cut myself once when popping the water vials open!  
Another scan tomorrow so keeping my fingers crossed that none have dissapeared!!

So that's me for now, 

Nel x


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Sorry for gatecrashing  Been reading and wanted to wish you all good luck


----------



## Lifetime (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi girls

I hope you don't mind me posting here, I will also post on the frozen transfer thread but wanted to ask some advice as receiving treatment at ERI. I have only posted once or twice over the last year or two but always read the thread -everyone is so very friendly, supportive and welcoming!

My hubby and I are extremely fortunate to have a 14 month old daughter through ICSI/FET at ERI. I was due to have a natural FET today or tomorrow - due to poor lining and fluid present this could not go ahead. My issue is this - thin lining and fluid in the womb has always been a big issue for me therefore I voiced my concerns at the start and was assured I would be scanned more often. When I asked to be scanned over the last few days I was told this isn't normal on a natural cycle, I again explained why this was so important so they did agree. Only because I waited over an hour and a half did I finally get a scan, to be told things were not looking good. The reason I was so upset was that they were going to thaw my embryos on Sunday, if I was lucky to have any survive, would they have just left them to perish because my stupid body doesnt do what it should! I feel we all go through so much to get to the point of transfer and feel a bit let down really. Did try and get through today to chat to somebody but no joy. Has anyone got any advice or words of wisdom? (sorry - I hope I havent offended anyone by posting here).

I am so sorry for this 'me' post. I have got myself in a right state about it tonight and hubby is away abroad with work so I cant really speak to him properly.

I promise I will catch up on the last few pages and post better the next time. I wish everyone all the luck in the world xx


----------



## Mol (Aug 8, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Just popping in.

Lifetime they can refreeze your frosties.  I didn't realise that they could do this until recently when I had my first FET.

Well done Nel!

Good luck Owenl!

Hope you have a speedy recovery Pumpkin.  R u at the Murrayfield?  I am there Friday for some physio.

Berry glad all is well for you in Glasgow.

Short and sweet tonight as feeling a bit like am in for another cold.  Hope it's not the one poor Marta has had.

 to everyone

Mol x


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Nelly - sorry I forgot to say hello, I knew there was someones name I had forgotten!!  Hope all is going ok and your next scan is good. Thanks for the good luck wishes.
Lifetime - Hello to you, sorry to hear your lining wasnt good.  Cant offer any advice as havent started treatment yet but hope all works out well for you.
Mol - Thanks for your good wishes, yes its going to be at the Murrayfield so at least will have my own room.  Hope your cold feels better soon.  I was a bit worried last week when my assistant at work started feeling rather flu like and went home sick.  I took some paracetamol just incase and have been fine thankfully!


----------



## Lifetime (Oct 15, 2007)

Pumpkin pie - good luck for Friday, I hope all goes well.
Mol - thanks for the info, will phone and ask if they can refreeze even if they are ungraded. Just incase the same happens again.
xx


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

Pumpkin - hope all goes really well for you on Friday.  I'll be thinking of you and sending   for a speedy recovery.

Lifetime - Welcome to the board.  I can't offer any advice either on frosties as on my 2nd attempt at ICSI but didn't get any frosties last time.  Hope your lining and fluid issue improve soon and you can continue with FET

Nelly Mac - thanks for the support re taking my own injections.  I'm just a bit nervous about it all, I'll hopefully be able to laugh about it all after the first few days and wonder what all the fuss was about - I just get really anxious about things that I have no control over and worry over silly things.  It's not even so much taking the injection but the preparing it that I'm concerned about.  Will let you all know how it goes on my first day or two with DH hovering over me telling me how to do it.  Good luck with your tx. I didn't have many follices last time at baseline scan either but ended up with 9 eggs so don't let that worry you - it can all change - my follicle growth really improved the 2nd week when I started drinking loads of milk after recommendations on here.

Berry - thank for the advice with injections too.  Really hope tx at Glasgow works out for you - you deserve it!


Mol - hope your cold doesn't come to anything - I've had the sniffles and a bit of a sore throat for over a week now and feeling a bit run down but so far it hasn't developed into anything worse, so I'm hoping it stays that way.

AnneS - you could have borrowed my dog but she's just a big softie really - staffies get a bad name, she's a cross and loves attention from people.

Hi to Martha, Peanuts, Irish, Scotlass, and anyone else I've missed.

Off to job one now (dog walking), gong to be  long day got all 3 jobs today - won't finish work until midnight.


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Sorry I've not been on in a while - I did a huge post on Saturday and lost it and was rushing out the door for dinner so couldn't post another one!  Getting v mad at PC 

Was off to London on Sun for appt yesterday.  Went well and had a good chat with the Dr, he went through my history and talked about a few potential issues and txts - was lots of detail to take in and I'm a bit overwhelmed by it all, but glad we went.  Will have test results back in a couple of weeks, so will hopefully be able to think of a way forward depending on what the results are.  Not sure how far we'll go, but I know we can't continue doing the same thing and getting the same results.

Owen - hope you're surviving your long day    Don't worry hun, we all get anxious over these things, its all so important.  I'm the biggest needlphob ever and have managed a few injs on my own, so I've sure you'll be fine.  I numb my tummy with a wee freezer gel pack b4 inj - I know it probably doesn't make a difference, but it makes me feel better.  Enjoy you're walking wkend away - a couple of wee drinks should be ok while d/r, if you don't want to have to give excuses, as long as you don't go too mad, and definitely don't drink on stimms!

Lifetime - oh hun, so sorry to hear about your cancelled FET  , well done you for pushing for a scan .  They usually only do a scan at the beginning of a natural cycle, but I think one b4 ET would be a good idea to make sure everything is looking good to go.  Don't worry about he 'me' rant, thats what we're here for    I think you should try calling them again to get some advice, if you call later in the afternoon, you're more likely to get someone on the phone.  Have they suggested a medicated FET?  It might be better for your lining as they use drugs to help build it up.  I hope you get some answers hun  

Pumpkin - keeping everything crossed for your op on Friday  , I hope it all goes well and you enjoy your recovery in your posh room to yourself!!

Mol - how's your cold hun?  Hope you're feeling ok.    Been thinking about you since I saw your post about your DS's teacher leaving.  I hope your not beating yourself up too much, you've been through a lot and it takes time to get overthings, sending you big hugs    

Nelly - yeah!  glad you're on to the happy hormones    Things can change so much between scans, so don't get too worried about numbers.  Make sure you're drinking lots of water and protein - such as milk, chicken, etc  which is good for egg growth.  You can try a warm (not hot) hot water bottle on your tummy for a little while int he evening - can help blood flow to the uterus and helps with your lining and follie growth.  Good luck     

AnneS - what happening with this neighbour from hell?  Don't think my pup would be any good, not very scary, and would just lick them!   How you been doing?  If you fancy a chat just let me know  

Scotslass - well done you on the weight loss you're doing great    Don't worry if you or DH can't see it yet, you will soon, its always other people who notice it first  

Vonnie - good to hear from you petal.  Sorry your thyroid s still not sorted out, think you need to get on at your GP or specialist to get something done.  That way you can think about your future properly, without having that hang over you.  You've got important decisions to make and you need to be fighting fit to make them.  Sending you big hugs  

Flash - how you doing hun? Still thinking of txt elsewhere?

Berry - glad your txt is going well, sending you lots of     thoughts.

Big hugs to everyone
Dxx


----------



## JSparrow (May 6, 2009)

Hola from Mexico! 

Just a very quick post so no personals but just wanted to say hello to you all and let you know that I am still thinking about you.  It has been great here - just what I needed to take my mind of IVF..  I have enjoyed a nice drink and relaxation in the sun and have managed not to think about IVF at all..!  or very much....  

But we fly home on Friday and then the countdown begins to the next TX.  

So I will be back on at the weekend, but wanted to say hello and send lots of love..  Would be up for a meet on the 24th..  What are the plans?  xxx


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

me and my dh is thinking of getting away for a wee while wont be anything like mexico might just be down the road lol


----------



## Lifetime (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi Girls

Thankyou to everyone for their warm welcomes. I'm probably going to be really rubbish at doing personals but I'll give it a bash!

JSparrow - glad to hear your having a nice relaxing break away in the sun, enjoy the rest of your holiday.
Scotlass - well done on your weight loss, you're doing great.
Peanuts - thankyou so much for your advice. I phoned and got put through to the female doctor who scanned me, she had spoken to Dr T and they suggest scanning me next month and if things don't look any better then another hysteroscopy. Glad to hear things went ok with your appt in London,I really hope the results come back quickly to allow you and DH to make some decisions.
Owen - enjoy ur few days away at the weekend.
Pumpkin - best of luck again for Friday -take it easy.
Berry - glad to hear treatment is going well, wishing you every success.

Apologies to those I have missed, wishing everyone well at various stages in their journey xxx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

Pumkin 

good luck for tomorrow  

donna xx


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Just wanted to say thanks for all your good luck wishes.  My bag is packed and I'm ready to go, the op isnt until the afternoon, I think they do all the keyhole surgery first as they aim to get them home the same day.  Will be back home possibly Mon or Tues.  So bye for now and will catch back up with you next week.


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

pumpkin- good luck hun! i will be thinking about you! xxxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Thanks and good luck with the start of your Rx didnt realise you were starting the stimms so soon.


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Good luck Berry  .

I know that the GCRM will take good care of you - they're lovely there, aren't they! Watch out for the queues on the M8  - always leave plenty of time (or take the train  ). Once got stuck in a traffic jam for about 1.5 hours, cos DH and I know nothing about football and missed the fact there was a big match on just around the time of our apt  .

Dawn - when do you fancy meeting up? Am away for a wee bit now for school hols, but late Oct/early Nov looks good.

Love
Jan xx


----------



## Nelly Mac (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi Girls!!

Pumpkin - just wanted to say good luck for this afternoon!!  I'll be thinking about you!! 

Just a quick post - feeling pretty low just now...
Had another scan this morning, looks like I may only have 3 follies now - no idea what happens with them!!! One or more may even be cysts 
EC will be on Monday, got my trigger injection to take tomorrow night...
Sorry this is so short and 'me me me' but seem to have lost all my positivity now...
DH is coming home early and we're going to go shopping - won't cheer me up but will take my mind off things for a while... Think I may need a good kick up the backside!!

Hope everyone is well, looks like we'll have some nice weather this weekend     xxx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Hope you're enjoying the sunshine!  

Pumpkin - hope everything went well and we'll see you home and posting again soon - big hugs   

Nelly - Hope you're feeling a bit more positive today     I know its so hard, but try to keep your chin up.  I remember Maz (an old ERI poster, but mow a moderator) being really down as she only got 2 eggs and only 1 embie - well that wee embie is now her 1 year old little cutie!  So there is always hope, you just need to look hard for it  .  Good luck with trigger tonight and EC on Monday      

Jan - how you doing hun?  Are you thinking about cycling again? Think I say you post on another thread.  Would love to catch up, I know its school hols next week, so give me a shout when your free.  Hope you have a nice break  

Berry - how's the happy hormones?!   Hope they're kicking in nicely and are working their magic     

Lifetime - so glad you managed to speak to someone and get advice on what to do next - keep pestering them to make sure they scan you and if needed get you in for a hysteroscopy asap    

Scotlass - hope you and DH enjoy your break - you're allowed some nice treats, as long as you do extra cycling when you come back!!

Sparrow - hope you enjoyed your trip away, sounds lovely.  Hope its not too much of a shock to come back to cold weather at home - at least its sunny! 

Off to be good and walk the dog in the sunshine.
Dxx


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

peanut decided to not go anywhere 
been working all weekend doing my cycling in between 
i am determend to be pregnant by next christmas lol (i wish)
right girls no rest for the wicked i am off to do a busy shift at the shop (actuall hoping its going to be quiet)
hope you are all having a nice weekend and enjoy the rest 

xxxxx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi Girls,

Hope ur all doing well.

Pumpkin- hope the op went well and your resting now. Take care xxxx

Nelly- Dont lose positivity! It only takes one and look at me.... i'm the perfect example. I'm 22 years old no infertility problems. This is my 4th cycle and still no luck! Drs thought it would work on our 1st go due 2 great response but no no no. When its ur time, its ur time... no matter how many follices u get!  or what quality they r.  So please dont think like that! I'm praying that its ur time   xxxx Good luck with trigger xxx

Peanuts-  How r u doing hun? Enjoy ur walk in the sunshine  I need to go  food shopping as my fridge is empty.... i know what i ould rather be doing!  

AFM - Well, i've not really had a good past few days to be honest. Those noresthrone pills that i had been on have made my AF so heavy... it makes u pass lots of bits like a m/c. So when i seen what was coming out of me i was really worried that something was left in me from the mc and it was gonna make this cycle get cancelled. So i phoned GCRM and they told me that this was normal (they might of told me that when they gave me the pills!!! silly billys!) So i started the stimms on friday. My 1st time on menopur. After my 1st injection my head started to get sore, like really sore. So sore that i felt i had 2 sit in a pitch black room... even at that it was still thumping. After a few hours i started to feel really sick and i was sick  so me being me started to panic that i was having some sort of reaction to the menopur. So i phoned gcrm (AGAIN)  they said not to worry and to make sure i drunk plenty fulids and take paracetomol. Eventually it passed... but the sore head didnt pass till lastnight. Apart from that its been ok. I started Cetrotide this morning too. Thats all my Gossip... all about drugs..... hope i have not bored u all to death lol

Take care xxxxxx


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

morning all 
  hope you all had a good weekend 

  berry55 good luck this time round its your turn now girl
                                
i have worked all weekend so nothing exciting in my area


----------



## Nelly Mac (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey everyone!!
Firstly – Pumpkin – hope you are feeling ok!  Hope the op went well and you’re resting up and looking after yourself – sending        for a speedy recovery!!

Peanuts and Berry – can I just say thanks so much for your encouragement and positivity!!  You have no idea how much it means to me just now!   
Peanuts – thanks so much for telling me about Maz, that has made me feel better already  xx

Berry – you nearly had me in tears with your post (could be the hormones   ) - seriously thanks for your kind words, I know my mum always says ‘what’s for you….’ but when you get a blow it does knock you…  I know it only ‘takes one’ so should be grateful that I have reached this stage…
You’re right, when it’s your time – it’s your time!!  I’m     that it is yours this time too   I do hope you’re feeling better on the stimms!! xx

Hi Mol – hope you are well!!  x

JSparrow – hope you’ve had a brilliant time on hols – just a pity that you have to come back to rubbish weather!! x

Lifetime – welcome to this board – you’ll find all the ladies here are so lovely and supportive!! x

Hi to AnneS, Marta, Owenl, Irish, Cazza and Scotlass…  Here’s to a good week!!

Sorry if I’ve forgotten anyone, head really is in another place right now   

I’m not writing this from the ERI by the way… I’m in tomorrow now instead, Dr Raja wanted me to have one more day of hormones!  Took the trigger last night and feel a bit odd today…  Feeling so nervous this time round, just panicking that they don’t get any eggs!  Anyway, off out for a walk to try and clear my head, hope the rain stays off!!

Nel xxx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Nelly - good luck for EC tomorrow, sending you lots of positive thoughts for good eggs and great fertilisation      .  Keeping fingers and toes crossed for you - 3rd time lucky (just like Maz! )    

Berry - sorry you've been so ill with the drugs - must have been scary  .  Hope the happy hormones are kicking in now and you'll be feeling better soon     Here's a wee follie dance for you - Grow follies grow!    .  Walk was fab thanks, and even managed a bike ride yesterday!

Scotlass - hope work wasn't too busy for you at the weekend.  Well done you on the cycling - you inspired me to get out on my bike yesterday, not been on it in about 5 years, but managed about 5 miles with DH yesterday morning.  Gotta a sore bum today though  

Big hugs to everyone
Dxx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

hey girls,
just wanting to ask u all ur opinions on this.... sometimes i dont know who to ask... but i like to ask my FF mummys!! 

I heard that the drugs that GCRM use r not gonna make me produce as much follices so that we gett better quality ones. Any1 every heard of this? i'm a bit worried cos i keep thinking about what  if they dont fertilise! Last time we got 10 eggs but only 7 fertilised... so say we got 5 eggs what if only 2 fertilise but they r not so good.... ohh i'm worried. Can some1 slap me please! lol xxxx


----------



## Cazzaw (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi Girls,

Sorry Berry dont know the ans to your question but you really do amaze that you always find something new to stress about lol.......  
I am sure all will be fine.

Nelly goodluck tomoz      

Scotslass well done on your continued weight loss your doing great.

Peanuts any news on results ect from your London visit.......any further forward with whats nxt??     

GL to everyone else I am soo tired just now and memory getting worse will deffo have to take notes from now on......

C xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hey Cazzaw,

Ohh my god!!! i cant beilive ur 31 weeks already!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! time has flew by! I always stress, u know what i'm like! lol xxx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi Berry

I agree with Cazzaw - can't believe the things you worry about!  

Not sure if it answers your question, but I had much better fertilisation rates with Menopur cycle, and 2 BFP's out of it!  Try to call the clinic to see if they can reassure you.  This is a whole new cycle and txt, so don't get hung up on previous number, etc.

Sending you big hugs   
Dxx


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

morning all
  OMG sorry girls i am in a moaning mood today     
what a day from hell i had yesterday woke up feeling sick and a headache
and felt like crying fro when i opened my eyes
wanted to phone in sick to work did not think i could face it 
but went in to work had the worst day ever 
so glad i have the day off or i think i would have just crumbled today i dont know whats wrong with me but wish i was not like this at the moment
think i am going to have a duvet day and hide from the world see how i feel tomorrow 
thank you for listening lol
hope you all are well


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi all,

just a quick check to see how you all are.
DH and I are busy with new house and with the garden - what fun mowing the lawn is - for the first 15 minutes   ...

Berry - you might not necessarily have less eggs, there is just the possibility. But if the drugs work better for your body, you might just have the same number. Also, on average one has about 1-2 eggs less, certainly what happened to me on a different protocol (one less!). If fertilisation is good (and your 10 to 7 ratio is good!), then you will have plenty eggs/embryos and could end up with some frosties. Try not too worry hun  . Good luck with it all!

Peanuts - hi sweety. Neighbour has calmed down. So far it was all hot air - unbelievable. Did not even get the letter from his solicitor that he threatened with  .  Meet up would be nice and as we are practically neighbours it should be easy!

Scotslass - poor you for feeling so down. Hope the duvee day helps!  

Pumpkin - hope your op went ok, thinking of you!

Nelly Mac - good luck  

Owenl - thanks for offering your staffie to "assist" with my neighbour, but so far, nothing more form him, so we hope he calmed down.

Hi everybody - hope you are all doing ok. Autumn is here - eh?? Hope you all have a few nice things planned for the run-up to Christmas - and I do not mean buying presents for other people! Be good to yourselves.

Take care,

Caroline


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

OMG just seen the news look likes i will be waiting 3 years after i am on the list


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

scotlass- what was on the news... i missed it.


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

it was about the waiting list depending on your postcode if u live in the borders u will wait 6 months and in the lothians you will wait 3 years


----------



## younglou (Oct 1, 2009)

Hello all

Not been on for the last week or so so just catching up now. Was a bit down when AF arrived this weekend, and got all emotional and told DH I really don't think I can wait 3 years for a try for NHS IVF. I am really considering phoning the GCRM for more info and convince hubbie to pay for a treatment.

Scotlass - I'd heard the news briefly this am to do with the postcode lottery of waiting lists and even though I knew this was what the waiting list is, it is still frustrating to hear!

Hope everyone is well, sorry still getting to know who you all are and at what stages your at! 


Lots of love

Louise


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

will i have to wait 3 years for them to give me clomid too as thats what they say is wrong with me i aint ovulating due to my weight


----------



## younglou (Oct 1, 2009)

Scotslass - I'm not sure but I don't think so, I was told there was nothing else they could for me at this stage because I was ovulating etc. which is why they put us on the waiting list. I would have thought you would get on clomid a lot quicker. How are you getting on with your weight loss and when do you next have to go back to see them?

Louise


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

i am losing it slowly its hard have my good days and my bad going through a really low patch at the moment 
feeling like life is running me down to the bottom at the moment 
i go to see a nurse every 2 weeks to get weighed and she is really supportive and said i was to cancel my appointment until i have lost my weight then get back in touch with them


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

where in the lothians are you younglou


----------



## mich222 (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi all well ive just had(yesterday another BFN) this time it was FET with what they said was fantastic embies, like thay said the last time and it was BFN, i emailed a clinic in sweeden last night as im not convinced with ninewells anymore, when i phoned anne yesterday she didnt even tell me what to do re medication, she just said oh sorry, you will have to wait till january, i said i didnt want to and i wanted another go in december and she said oh well we'll have to see we do close over the christmas period you know, i thought bugger you, im paying for this and i want the best treatment possible and the best attention possible so im totally wanting either a private clinic or go abroad to a great suces rate clinic, see what they say!! Any advice gratefully received!!  xx


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Just a quick post to say that I got back home this morning.  The op was successful, a bit more complicated than thought as the cyst was quite badly stuck to my bowel.  Took a while to recover so was in a bit longer than planned as I was really nauseous and vomiting - really not good when you have got an abdominal wound!  Glad to be back home but feeling tired.  Had my first zoladex injection/implant today - ouch that hurt!  Feel I am on the way now, just need to rest and recooperate and hopefully by the end of january I will be starting stimming.  The staff in the hospital were really lovely but its nice to be back home, DH is looking after me today then my mum and dad are coming tomorrow to stay until the weekend so I am taking it easy.  Friends from our church are dropping in meals every day this week so we dont have to worry about cooking which is so kind.  So its lots of daytime television, magazines, books and afternoon naps ahead for me!!


Nelly, hope all goes well with the egg collection, will be thinking of you.
Berry - what stage are you at now are you stimming?  Hope all is going well and you arent too stressed, or not too much more than normal !!
Mich222 - Sorry to hear your news, is it Ninewells that you have been going to?  The staff memeber you spoke to didnt sound very understanding.  Hope you work out what to do next.
Scotlass - Keep going and as my mum always says, keep your chin up!
Anne - Hope you are settling into your new house.
Peanuts - Hi, how are you doing? 
Martakeithy - Hope you are ok, havent heard from you for a while.  Take care  
JSparrow - Hi, how are you, hope you are coping with being back home and your holiday has refreshed you  
Minihaha - How are you, hope you are doing ok.

And sorry to anyone else I missed


----------



## mich222 (Jun 4, 2009)

Pumpkin-pie sorry to hear of your op and the complications but glad you on the mend now and you have alot of family and friends looking after you, what you deserve  , good luck for your treatment in january   
Yes it was ninewells i was having tx at but i have spoken to a lady at grcm and i think poss may go there and have my frozen embies transferred over to them xx


----------



## younglou (Oct 1, 2009)

Scotlass - I'm in Edinburgh.

Pumpkin-pie - glad to hear the op went well even if it was more difficult than you expected. Take it easy and make sure everyone is running around after you until you feel more able.

mich222 - sorry to hear your news, (((big hugs))) and hopefully you can get transferred tp GCRM without any problems.

Hello to everyone else.

Louise


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I can't believe it. I hadn't realised there was a new thread. I was wondering why there hadn't been any new posts on my ERI thread. Doooh! 
Sorry it's been an age and haven't read all the posts, and am bit sleepy now, so will sit down tomorrow and catch up properly.

Pumpkin I see you have had the op, fantastic news. I hope you feel less groggy tomorrow.   

Still on for the 24th, is anyone else coming along for lunch or coffee? Where are we going? I fancy Malmaison, there always seems to be room in the bistro.


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Martakeithy so good to hear from you, thought you had gone AWOL !   
Feeling much better today, have my mum and my dad looking after me today so thats been nice, appetite is improving and nausea gone, have to go tomorrow to nurse to get the staples out, not looking forward to that but seemingly its much better than getting stitches out!


----------



## Nelly Mac (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi girls!!

Hope everyone is well  
Just a quickie from me
Pumpkin - glad you're home and feeling better - bet you're glad that's all over!!
Hi Marta!!  Hope all good with you - missed you!!!
Berry - hope the stimming is going well!

Hey everyone else    

An update from me... Had EC on Tuesday - was a bit down as they only managed to get 2 eggs!  You do get to that stage where you wonder if it has all been worth it - was very sore too!
Well didn't have much hope but was delighted to hear yesterday that both had fertilised!!  Was completely over the moon!
So had both (grade 2's) put back today so I'm officially PUPO!!
Although I don't have any frosties - I'm more that delighted to have 2 embies put back as I've only ever had 1 before!!
Just about to put another dvd on - taking it easy today!!
Sorry for lack of personals, dh is watching me like a hawk, making sure I'm doing nothing 

Nel xxx


----------



## Cazzaw (Oct 22, 2008)

Great news Nel CONGRATS on being PUPO PUPO

C x


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Thats great news Nelly, you put your feet up and enjoy it.  Hope those two embies are getting nice and comfy.


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Nelly- You have got a couple of good ones there! I have a gd feeling for you!   xxxxx


----------



## Nelly Mac (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks girls    
Just have to stay positive now!!!!
Berry - you'll be like this very soon x
Pumpkin - hope you are keeping your feet up too!! x
Cazza - I hope I'm as lucky as you!!  Hope your bump is well!!! x
Great tv tonight if you like trashy tv - Peter Andre followed by Paris and Fearne - great!!

Nel xxx


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Nelly that's fantastic! 2 little embies, what are their names? I know people say it only takes one, but it does really. Remember the friend who had two fertilised and two put back and is soon expecting her twins.   Well done for getting through it, now take it easy and remember to eat brazil nut toffee from Thorntons, much nicer than plain brazil nuts.

Pumpkin, I have just re-read your operation story. Poor you being ill with a stitched up tummy. I was wincing reading it!  Great that you have bounced back so quickly. You know, I was thinking, it could be the cyst put your ovary in a funny position, you never know, now it is back in the right place....never know.  

Peanuts, that sounds very exciting about the confusing consultation in London. It makes your head thump though, all the details whilst thinking, 'I must remember this, I must remember any questions'. I keep finding bits of paper which some nurse must have given me during IVF, just folded up into a little square and put into my pocket and forgotten, too much information. 

Berry, it's all happening isn't it! How are you feeling now? Now don't you go worrying about anything will you.  

Scotlass, I'm sorry to hear you are feeling down with everything. You are doing really well though, don't forget to tell yourself.   

Caroline it's nice to hear you are still looking in. Hope you are well.

Hi Mich again. I posted to you on the in-betweenies thread. 

Younglou it is a nightmare, the waiting time for Lothian. We went abroad for our first IVF there was no waiting at all, it didn't work, but I don't think it was any fault of the clinic.

Hi to everyone else I have forgotten from the other 6 pages of the thread. My memory isn't what it was. 

We are going back for our consultation at the start of November, think it is the 9th, but better phone and check. The cold I had has gone, but I am deaf in one ear because it turned into an ear infection and the doctor said it will take a few weeks to clear. Has anyone else ever had this?


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hullo, Ladies, 

haven't been on here for donkeys years, sorry...  

Had a cystectomy last Thursday (was thought to be a cyst drainage first) with a cyst on each ovary. Recovering ok. 

Not sure what our plans are from here. 

Just a wee "hullo" again.  

Kat


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi everyone, 
hope you are all well.
Little wolf that sounds quite uncomfortable, how are you feeling? I notice you have had some FETs, do you have any embies still frozen?

I'm not sure how to contact people, but I can't do tomorrow afternoon. We have a car crisis and have to either fix our car or replace it. It is getting on a bit so we are going to look at some used cars tomorrow with a view to buying one on the day, of course none are in Edinburgh, so it will be a full day.

I am at work on Sunday, but could meet up later, from 5pm for coffee at Malmaison, or somewhere in Leith if anyone is interested? 
Can't do the 31st because we have a party, but could do the following Saturday: November 7th for lunch or coffee if anyone is free
Sorry for the let-down, I am really looking forward to meeting you all, so hope you can make it for a cuppa.


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi to everyone again.

Well I survived my first day of D/R on thursday.  My DH made it up for me but I watched the expert at work and did inject myself.  This morning I made the dose up myself and did the injection so I'm ready for my night away in Aberfeldy with my walking group.  Decided I'm going to have a 2-3 small glasses of wine, nurse at RIE said this was OK at this stage anyway, it's just easier than staying sober and having everyone asking me questions but going to say I'm on antibiotics if anyone does ask.

Nelly - contrats on the embies.  Remember it only takes one.  I'm sending out    to you.

Pumpkin Pie - glad to hear the operation went well - that must a big relief for you.

Marta - hope your car problems are sorted soon

Berry - hope the stimming is going well.


Hi to everyone else in your various stages, what are you all up to at the weekend.  Down side of going away is I'm going to miss the Xfactor on Saturday night - have to admit I'm hooked but I'm sure all the hill walking at the weekend will do me good - hope the weather is OK


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Owen that sounds like a lovely weekend. Well done on doing the injection, it's not as bad as it seems is it. YOu will be a dab hand by the end of this.
I always have to watch X-Factor on Sunday because it's at DS's bedtime and I can't sit down. So I end up recording it. Never seem to remember to record the results show, but don't really like it much anyway, just a load of plugging for people's albums or whatever.
What did you think of Whitney Houston? I thought she seemed a bit curt and spaced at the same time. Think she may have fried her brain one too many times.
I thought it was funny when Simon Cowell said something about Danyl not getting much support from Whit and that producer dude when he said he was singing her album track. Diva anyone?  

What are you all up to this weekend?


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

not up to much this weekend 
doing food shopping thinking of taking dog to the pets at home store up by ikea might even pop in there for some curtains for bedroom too lol


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Scotlass, have you been to pets at home before? Does it sell pets or is it just pet accessories? I quite fancy buying a small pet, like a fish or a gerbil or something for DS, he's five next week so nothing too high maintenance (for me   )


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

it sells small pets you can even take your dog in with you it was amazing there are lots of christmas stuff for them 
then did ikea to find curtains never found any so went to b&M got some there then asda (OMG it was so busy lol ) we quede for 20 mins in the pizza bit


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Hello Ladies

Hope you are all well.  I am doing not to bad, making a good recovery, a bit sore today but otherwise doing ok, its frustrating not being allowed to do anything, no lifting or anything.  I have a chart with all the things I can and cant do.  Not sure whether it was my imagination but I think I may have had my first hot flush from the zoladex last night.  Has anyone else had zoladex? Wondering what side effects they had and when they started.

Martakeithy - the cysts and endo had put my womb in a funny position which the consultant rectified but unfortunately my tubes are a bit mucked up with the endo and DH has issues with his sperm due to a kidney transplant to so IVF/ICSI is the only option. Looking forward to getting started.

Little Wolf - Hello.  hope you are recovering well after your cystectomy.  I had two cysts removed just over a week ago, unfortunatley they couldnt do keyhole so I am going to be a while recovering but looking forward to starting IVF next year.  Hope you feel better soon.

Owenl - hope your trip went well and the injections are going ok

Nelly - How are you doing? Hope you are ok and taking it easy.

Looking forward to x-factor tonight!


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Hope you are well.

I havent been on for a while (a year I think) Tried a few weeks ago but couldnt remember my password and only figured out this am how to reset it!

Anyway I had my EC on Friday 23 Oct at ERI, All went well I believe (even though I was talking nonsense - can you believe I was talking about cupcakes under anaesthetic??) Anyway they got 10 eggs and got a call on Saturday 24th to advise that 8 had fertilised normally. Going in for ET at 11am - I am sooo worried imagine if none have gone to blast.

The next dilemma is 1 or 2 embys??

When I come back will catch up with your personals - not being ignorant - just trying to get ready for the transfer!

Nxxx


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

good luck neave i wanna put 2 back if i lose the weght in time before they change the law i think 

feeling a bit better this week 

got 100% on my happy to help at work too which is good has given me a wee boost 

i have my weigh in tomorrow at 10am and i am scared as i had a really bad week last week and done nothing but eat rubbish so probably out loads on lol


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

I am sure you will be fine. I am not skinny chic went on Scottish slimmers to help loose weight Im roughly 13 stone and only 5ft 3" and they let me go to tx - 

you will be fine!!

Nx


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Good Luck Neave for the ET.  Have you decided about the number you are transferring.  I think you have to do what you think is best for you.  I know they have been trying to persuade me to go for single ET but I firmly believe that for me 2 is the best option so am sticking to my guns.  But everyone is different.  

Today is my first day home alone!  Last week I had either DH or my parents.  My in-laws have taken my dog to look after him today so just me!  Although I have a friend popping in at lunchtime and she is bringing a lasagne for tea tonight so thats good! So its daytime tv and a good book I think!


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

ERI told me to lose 3 stone before they would even consider me its been a hard long journey 

 had ups and alot of downs i just wish i was where everyone else is


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi All

I am just back from ET - Transferred 1 only as I have never been preggers before and it scares the bleep out of me. The Blasts were quite good - Had 2 x 10 cells, 4 x 8 cells and 2 x 6 cells.

Is that good - not up on my grading of blats??

I am kind of regretting that now - what have I done Should i have transferred 2 - OMG!! I only went for one as everything has gone swimmingly until now!

The procedure wasnt uncomfortable!! It just felt like a wee prod in the ovary - then went to dobbies for a baked tattie!! 

Scots - Seriously all good things come to those who wait!!

Pumpkin - I am jealous - I would love to be left alone for a while - if its now work colleagues its DH! He is off on hols too this week - OH NO!!!!!

Anyway I am away to not think about all of this! (yeah right)

Nxxxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Neave - dont have much experience with the grading of the embryos but they sound like you got some good ones.  Remember it only takes one!  What do you have planned for the next two weeks? Anything to keep your mind off things, although i imagine that must be a pretty impossible task.

Scotlass - hope you get on ok tomorrow at your weigh in.  The waiting to start treatment is really hard.  I know it felt like ages that  I was on the list and then when I eventually got there and ready to start they found the cysts.  If that hadnt happened I would probably have been having my ET around now but there is no point dwelling on that.  Keep focused on the future and your time will come and then all the waiting will be worthwhile.

Berry - how are things with you? What stage are you at now?


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi   Sorry so long no type  

I have been feeling the need to stay away from here for a bit and show me there is more to life than tx.
But I am seriously pis*ed off today....rang up to get my amh and it is low at 4.7. Still have to stick to plan ie start zoladex next month and then tx in Feb. I just feel that if amh had been tested before 1st tx things may have gone differently. I know it is hard to think what if, but that is the place I am at the mo     

Plus 4 friends are expecting over the next few weeks and I am dreading going to buy baby presents, it always makes me so upset and I wonder when I am going to buying for our baby...sorry for rant. Having a bit of a bad day and think I need to leave work early and veg on the sofa!!

Pumpkin - my hot flushes started about a week into zol and night sweats about 2 weeks in. The actual injection is horrible isn't it?? 

Neave - that sounds great.   Really hope this is your time. 

Scotlass - good luck for your weigh in  tom 

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi Irish Lady - thanks for your kind wishes!! I have waited 9 years to even get to this stage!! so fingers crossed. 

iN 2008 I took the year off of Fertility treatment/Worrying etc - as I thought I needed to be done with it and had a blast going to music festivals etc and just generally acting like a prat!!

Pumpkin - No plans Was only going to be off this week - but I am going to take the following week off as found out my employer offers 5 days for IVF treatment!

Thinking of you all!!

NXX


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Hi Irishlady
Good to hear from you, sounds like we might be having treatment around the same time, will be nice to have a buddy!  Yes the zoladex injection was horrible.  I had mine the day I left the hospital and the nurse came in with the injection took the top off and then said "Oh my goodness thats a huge needle!"  Of course that got me panicking, then she went away to check and came back and said that its not as bad as it looks as its an implant but it still really hurt.  I havent had any other symptoms other than the couple of flushes the other night but that might of been because I was hot!  I have to have 3 lots of the zoladex before I start IVF so one down and two to go!!


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

NO weight loss this fortnight but NO weight gained


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Take a positive no weight gained!!!


yayyyyy±!!!!!!


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

ty neave still upset about it 

  how u feeling today


----------



## Nelly Mac (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi everyone!

Neave - wishing you lots of     for your BFP!!!

Irish -  I don't think you should dwell on your AMH - mine is only 1.5 but I still got 2 embies on board!  No frosties but who's to say they would have survived a thaw?  Please don't be disheartened!! I know it's tough but stay positive!!  Wishing you       for your next tx!

Pumpkin - how's you?  I can sympathise with the flushes... had a few myself lately!  The worst part is when I kick off the covers to cool down, fall asleep and wake up freezing!!  Can't win eh?!

Scotlass - Neave's right - take it as a positive! You're still heading in the right direction! You WILL get there 

Owenl - how are you hun?  Injections going well??  Hope so  

Little wolf - hi!  Hope you're recovering well!!

Berry - how are things going? x

Marta - hope you're well, I didn't name my embies... I can't think of any names to suit them!!  Ant and Dec maybe - ha ha ha!!
Hope you managed to get a little pet for ds... I can totally reccommend guinea pigs, lovely little things and not too much hassle!  Glad to hear your cold has finally gone! 

Cazza - Hey!  Hope you're well x

Hey to anyone I've missed xx

I test a week today and I'm getting all sorts of weird feelings just now.  I'm getting aching in my groin, anyone else had that?  I don't remember getting that before, but dh reminds me that my legs have been apart for a bit (!) or akimbo as he said... so it's maybe just my muscles that hurt.  Had a few crampy twinges, as well as sore (.)(.) but I remember being told that will probably be from the gel. 
The second tx I had - I had cramps the whole time so not sure what's happening this time - anything different is good to me!  See -positive thinking!!  
Nel xxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Nel, its sounding positive.  We are due some good news on this thread.  Hope the rest of the 2ww goes quickly for you.  I am doing fine, tried having a little walk outside with DH and the dog yesterday, got just round the corner and then had to turn and come back, not very far but its a start, just need to build it up gradually.  Weather is so bad today though I think I shall just be walking round the house!


----------



## Nelly Mac (Aug 27, 2009)

I do hope so pumpkin!!!  There's always that little nagging doubt there, no matter how positive you try to be!!
So glad to hear you're up and about    Don't be overdoing it now though young lady!!! (sound like a teacher I know!)
A little each day will build your stamina up nicely and before you know it you'll be on this rollercoatser ride that is tx!!
Best stay in today, it really is miserable, I'm supposed to be grocery shopping today but when I look outside i think, na... I'll make do with what I have, makes for interesting meal times !! 
Look after yourself x


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

D/R going OK - getting used to the jags now although back to DH making them up for me now that I'm home from my weekend away which was a complete washout with everyone just getting drunk as the weather was so awful.  Early night after nursing one glass of red wine and home early Sunday as boots too wet to go on another walk.

I'm finding my headaches are a lot worse this time round.  1st attempt I wasn't off work as a result of the drugs, this time, I'm drinking loads of water but still went off sick yesterday from day job as couldn't lift my head off the pillow.  Also feeling a bit low this time round and not on here as much because I'm sleeping a lot more when I'm not working.  I suffer from SAD (Seasonal Affective Disorder) but it normally doesn't kick in until late late November.  This year I feel it's already there but it could just be the drugs contributing to my moods.

Caught up with Xfactor today  - still can't believe the twins are still in the competition.


Off to bed for a few hours kip before work if I can, hope you are all doing OK


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Owen - Poor you, sending you  , the weather is enough to depress anyone today without having the added problem of SAD.  Lets hope the sunshine comes out soon!!  Glad you caught up with x-factor! I read online that the twins apparently had the biggest telephone vote!  Who is voting for them!!  I feel a bit sorry for them when the audience boos them but really they shouldnt be in the competition.  Who is your favourite?

Nelly - I shall do as I am told and not do too much!  Just looking forward to the day when I am feeling ok to go out and about but not ready to go back to work then I can enjoy it.  I do quite a physical job so will be off work for quite a while yet.  At the moment though I get tired just going downstairs to open the door!


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,
glad to hear most of you are doing well, apart from poor Owen    
Nelly, I like Ant and Dec. Do you remember that scene from Love Actually where Billy Nye turns to one of them and says 'Thank you antanddec' as if that is one person's name. Very silly. Probably just me. 

Making DS a birthday cake for tomorrow, so just popping on very briefly to congratulate Neave and give Scotslass and Owen hugs.
Pumpkin enjoy your walk round the house.
Irish [waves]


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi Guys

I am better today - I do have weird feelings in my ovaries when I pee - if that makes sense - very very sore -done a number two which I was dreading but that wasnt so bad! But I guess I have been butchered in the nether regions so its what has to be expected!

Went to Sainsburys and bought decaf everything - dont like decaf tea - but I do find it is palatable with a cake or two!!  

Hope you guys are doing well and thanks very much for all the kind wishes 

Oweni - Just be careful with those bloody little viles of liquid - at my practice run at the eri I was a pro - The first morning I do it at hope crack one into my thumb, blood everywhere, no plasters - and late for work - so my top tip is crack them with a piece of kitchen towel rapped round - my finger is just healing now from 3 weeks ago!!! ggrrrrr

Scotlass - Seriously I aint a skinny malinky by any stretch - but think of your end goal - I lost weight through scottish slimmers - I love it as you can eat normally and thats what I am kind of going to follow to some degree, all the way through my Pregnancy (If I am lucky enough) so I dont put loads of weight on. Also Walking is a good way to loose weight and you know what, a fast walk is brill at this time of the year as you will be warm and its cool outside - so you dont end up so sweaty - get the ipod loaded with some girly songs!! 

My best friend summed everything up last week - I think this goes for all of us - "If you want the rainbow, you gotta put up with the rain"  and I think thats really apt for all of us at our different stages.

Im heading off just now need to get a lovely decaf tea!

Nxxxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Enjoy your decaff tea, I tried some rooibos tea and it was disgusting couldnt drink it.  I was taking decaff earl grey which tastes much the same as ordinary earl grey but as treatment has been postponed I have just gone back to the caffinated tea! Its cheaper!!

Martakeithy - hope your DS has a lovely birthday tomorrow.  How old is he going to be?


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Sorry I've been AWOL for such a while, have been taking soem time out, and booked a last minute trip home at the weekend to visit my folks - felt like some tea and hugs from my mum, and her home made choc cake!

I forgot about the meet up, so sorry, did anyone manage to get together?  If not, I'm still up for meeting up to catch up with everyone, can't do this weekedn as have my sister visiting, but could do next weekend or some evening through the week.

Sorry don't have time for personals, need to catch properly

Big hugs to you all   
Take care
Dxx


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Peanuts how lovely to hear from you. I did wonder where you had been, but I'm glad  you have had a relaxing time and have been enjoying life. 
We didn't have a meet-up as far as I know. I couldn't do it because we had problem with our car and ended up going to see cars at the weekend. Still didn't manage to buy one, but have got a strong favourite. By the time we saw the car we liked I didn't have time to arrange insurance so we had to leave it.
Like you, I have something on Saturday, but I can do the following Saturday anytime from lunch on, that's the 8th of November.
I think my appointment is the following day for the follow-up at ERI.

Neave poor you hurting your thumb, that's so typical that you were trying to leave for work at the time. It's practice for being a mum, you won't ever be able to leave on time again. 

Pumpkin I have a friend who drinks that de-caff Earl Grey, it is very convincing isn't it! I still have some typhoo de-caff, it's alright, bit metallic, but better than nothing. My DS is five, he's a little duck, but I'm being grumpy to him because I'm having blooming ear trouble again. I think he has given me a different cold so it could just be the congestion from that, but I'm going to the doctors tomorrow AM to see if there is any infection still in there. He said it would take up to three weeks to clear the congestion, but I'm don't feel right, bit dizzy. 

Did I say that AF has come very early on day 17, so my cycle has not settled after all, oh well. It's not normal AF, but more than spotting (sorry TMI) so not sure what to think. Hope it is OK by December, don't want an medicated FET particularly.


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

If we are having a meetup the following Saturday which I believe is 7th Nov? I could manage the afternoon.  I'm working until 1pm so free after that.  With some luck will have started simms by then as have appt for scan on 5th.

Feeling a little better tonight - thanks to everyone for your hugs and support.  Managed to get to work, although I'm tired now.  Only an hour to go though and DH feeling sorry for me so collecting me at midnight.  I need my bed.

My favourites in the Xfactor are Jamie and Ollie.

Will do some personals later in week, just having a quick browse in a rare quiet spell at work.

Lisa


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

I might manage a meet up if I am feeling a bit stronger by then, at the moment can only make it to the end of my road but give me another week and should be fine!  My friend is coming over this morning with her wee boy who is now 9 months old so that will be nice, she has been really supportive after I told her about the IVF a few months ago.  Sadly I wont be able to pick him up as not allowed to lift anything and he is quite a big baby!  

AF was due today but no sign.  I had read that sometimes people still bleed with the zoladex but am hoping that i wont can really be doing with AF on top of everything else.  Still have a bit of swelling below my tummy, paranoid that I have done something to my insides but then I tell myself to stop being silly and everything is fine and its just post op swelling.  Will just be glad when its all gone and I dont feel sore or uncomfortable and can move around easier.


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi girls,

Just a quick post from me as i'm really busy. Got EC 2morrow (very nervous) i'm a bit worried incase i get no eggs. I've responded well to the drugs, but not as many follices as previous tx at ERI. GCRM did want this to happen as they said they think the reason i am not conceving is to do with the swelling of the overies and if i get less follices then there will b less swelling... so that part has worked.... anyway, i still stress cos i'm worried that if i only get a few eggs then not many will fert!   

So EC 2morrow, Has trigger lastnight. I have to b at GCRM 2morrow for 7.30 so we r staying in a hotel 2night just so we dont get hit by traffic. Did i mention i was nervous??   lol I'm also stressing a bit cos i would have liked a day 3 transfer but GCRM r closed on a sunday so it will have to be a day 2 or a day 4. I have never really heard of a day 4 transfer.. i would prefer a day 4, but if my embryos r not looking good on sat it will have 2 b a day 2.    Not much else to report. I will let u all know how i get on. 

Hope u all are ok, sorry for no personals.

Berry xxxxx


----------



## Nelly Mac (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey everyone!

Wow Berry - good luck tomorrow - good move on the hotel booking!!  Would hate to see you have to scream along the M8 and get hit by a jam!!  I'll be thinking of you tomorrow    

Pumpkin - I'll get all 'teacher' on you again if you seem to be overdoing it!!!  Only kidding     Take it easy and give yourself time to heal, hope you're feeling tip top soon! x

Marta - hope you're ok, just like AF eh? Always when you don't want her or don't expect her - bam - she arrives!  Hope it settles down for you!! x

Hey Peanuts - good to see your post!!  Hope you are well hun!!

Hugs to Owenl and Neave and everyone else   

Think I may have done something silly this morning...
Got up and did my gel thing, then went back to bed and woops - fell asleep!
Got up in a mad dash and went to the loo, only to discover that the gel had pretty much come out on the tissue (sorry tmi) and it was a pinkish colour.  I panicked, grabbed another gel and did it!?! Now I'm getting pain in my lower back and some cramps in my belly?
I was in such a mad rush as I had slept in and think I just went a bit loopy!
I did try and call the eri but that line is always busy!!!!!!!
Does it sound like I've boobed??  If only I thought before I did things  
xx


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi I done something too - I peed on a test stick and shock horror - I aint preggers!!!

I know it was mental as I only had my ET on Monday but I had a mad urge!! I have no spotting either which is really weird - dont you think (touch wood)

GGRRRRR Why did i do it! I am such a silly cow!!

Nx


----------



## JSparrow (May 6, 2009)

Hello...  I know that I have also been away for a while but I am so enjoying not being consumed by IVF just now!  But I am still reading the board every night and thinking about you all...

Neave - it is still early so don't fret..!  Wishing you lots of luck for OTD

Berry - can't believe that you are at EC already - best of luck and let us know how you get on..

Marta - how are you?  Still planning FET in Dec?  

Nelly - I am sure it will be fine but we tend to worry about everything at this stage - good luck for your OTD.. 

Pumpkin - hope you are continuing to recover...  

Peanuts - we sound like we have been in a similar place..!  Hope you are well 

Owen - hope everything is going well for you..

I could not make a meet on Sat 7th as I am going for a girly weekend in Glasgow with my best friend..  Lots of wine and shopping - can't wait!


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I'm at work so have to make this very short,
Berry I can't believe you are going for EC already. Good luck, let us know how you are!

Neave too early, don't worry!

Owen, hope you had a good sleep last night

Pumpkin that will be nice to see your friend and DS, but do take it easy.

Sparrow, you are doing the right thing and getting on with the rest of life outside IVF. Only thing for your sanity IMO.

Nelly is it the gel in the applicator. YOu will be fine by tomorrow. It is over-filled though, and a high dosage so don't worry about some coming out.

I have just found out there is a leaving do on the 7th, so I would like to propose the following weekend if nobody else minds. It would also give Pumpkin a chance to recover, don't want any collapsing FF'ers.


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Tyring to make it to bodypump tonight so a quickie from me.

Marta - I can't make the following weekend, I'm away with my mum and sister.  How about an evening during the week?

Sparrow - sending you a big hug pet  .  Hope you're getting through things ok  

Neave -   Step away from the pee sticks     Its far too early for anything to show up - in fact most pee sticks won't show a +ve on OTD, as it all depends on when implantation happens.  The blood test is the best way to get your result.  Try to relax and enjoy being PUPO - not easy I know, but lots of positive thoughts and nice treats    

Nelly - Try not to worry the progesterone gets absorded by the body in the first 20-30 minutes, so doesn't matter if the gel come out.  Try not to worry too much about the colour, can be normal womens secretions!

Berry - good luck for EC tomorrow, keeping fingers and toes crossed for loveloy eggs - remember its quality not quantity!    

DH is nipping my head about dinner, so better go and get him sorted before abandoning him!
Dxx


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Morning Guys!! 

The ongoing pee stick saga.

Hi Guys

Does this mean anything peed on a first response stick and was at I looked at it briefly and I was not preggers (1 line showing)

So got up this am and went to have my shower and noticed it was sitting on shelf (doh!! never put it in bin) and there is 1 dark like (not preg) and 1 Faint line (2 lines = preggers)

What do you think or am i just going loopy with all this??

Nxxx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

So EC went well. Almost painless and went so quick! We got 9 eggs. I'm happy with that. It is a few less than i have had on previous tx but GCRM did say thats what they wanted to happen so thats good. When i went for the scans to check while on stims i had lots of follices (maybe about 16/17 in total) but Dr Marco said there was 11   i'm a bit confused, maybe they were at the right size. Anyway, DH sample has really took a huge jump! we were so shocked!! Every sample DH has ever done always was around 0.7million and 2day it was 7 MILLION!!!!!   we r really happy cos it shows that his hard work is really paying off, i'm so proud of him. The embryoligist had a really long talk with us about SET and she was really trying to push us for it, but i still wanna go for 2. Thats all that really happend... ohh i woke up from the op with the cyeral cole song in my head, i thought it was really funny. weird! 

Neave-    u should not be doing any tests cos its gonna stress u out!!! BUT! did u say u did 1 the other day and it was a BFN? and then this has a faint line? how many days post transfer  r  u?? 

xxxx


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi  All

Berry glad it went well - that sounds brill!! Your DH has made real progress!!

Peanuts - your post last night cracked me up!!

I had my ET on Monday this week - I know its too early - done the pee stick yesterday evening. And it came up with 1 line. When I got up this am the original line was darker and then there was a faint line about 5 millimeters away (that would mean preggers) Ah dont know what to think!!

Today I have been mostly, baking for Breast cancer awareness day at work. Going to drop them off in the morning - Made fab cupcakes and rocky road!! If anyone love cupcakes and baking I recommend the Hummingbird Bakery - its fab!!!!!!!!!

Right thats me away for to watch ghost whisperer - I love it! DH making his gorgeous chicken pie with mash for tea - yum yum!!!

N
x


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Neave - think you are best as Peanuts says to stay away from the pee sticks!  Wait for the official test its the only way you can be sure.  You sound very domesticated.  Where is the hummingbird bakery, I love cakes, baking them and eating them!! 

Berry - thats wonderful news, both about the eggs and the sperm.  Will be thinking of you over the next few days and really hope everything works out well.  How are you coping this time? you sound a bit more relaxed!

Martakeithy - I promise to try not to collapse!  As long as you promise not to make me laugh too much, started laughing today and it was agony!

JSparrow - your girly weekend sounds lovely, hope you enjoy it.

Well not much to report here, its DH birthday today so going to his parents for dinner.  I feel a bit sorry for him as havent been able to make as big a fuss but he says he doesnt mind.  He is off work next week so we will be able to spend some time together and hopefully by then I will be getting out and about a bit more. One of my friends is coming over shortly for coffee after work and fill me in on all the work chat so that will be good.
Bye for now.


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hummingbird bakery is in London - its fab - its kinda like Magnolia bakery in NY!!

Go on amazon and buy the baking book - its fab!

Nx


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

peanut its my DH birthday today too 
so i made my special steak pie that he likes 
been working all day so totally knackered 
please stop taking about cakes Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hiya

Neave - what did I tell you about pee sticks!    The trigger shot for EC can stay in your system for a week or so, so your very feint line on you HPT could be the trigger shot getting out of your system.  Its far too early for enough hormone to be in you system to show up, so you're just going to send yourself round the twist worrying about it.  Now don't let me have to tell you again!  .  (can you tel I've got my hands on my hips and wagging my finger at you!!) 

Pumpkin - I've sure you'll have plenty of time to fuss over DH when you get better - besides its good practice to ignore him on his b'day as he'll not get a look in when bubba's arrive!  

Scotslass - I hope DH enjoyed his birthday treat!! 

Berry - well done you pet on your 9 eggs, that a great number, and with all that supersperm they'll be having fun in the lab tonight! .  Keeping fingers and toes crossed for good fertilisation rates for you.  Keep us up to date with whats happening  

Big hugs to you all
Dxx


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Berry that is great, great news! Well done to you and your DH for all your work. What did he do to increase the count so much? How are you feeling, is your tum OK? Looking forward to hearing your news tomorrow.      

Pumpkin it's boring being an invalid isn't it!   Now take it easy and don't let your girlfriend tell you lots of jokes or funny stories about your workmates. 

Neave take it easy. This is the hardest part and you will find you are going a bit mad - keep busy and take up knitting or something. Sending lots of positive vibes     

Peanuts did you make it to bodypump? I could still meet for coffee on the 7th if you like? The meal is much later and quite frankly I am a bit skint after DS and PIL's birthdays, plus have another meal this weekend, so might give it a miss anyway. Is it Silver who wanted to meet as well? I can't remember, but it was partially to talk about going abroad for treatment as well and non-IVF/ICSI things (poo to them!!!) I could meet anytime after 1pm.

AF is still with me, or whatever this is. Think I will phone the ERI tomorrow, just to check that this is a normal or acceptable effect of the treatment, I mean that's five days and it isn't really stopping, which isn't usual for me.
I am having a bit of a bad day as well, horrible sinus pressure and the bleeding, then a vein on my finger kind of 'popped'. I could see it bleeding under my skin, it was for nothing as well, just felt a prick. Has anyone else ever had this?
Oh and I think the weird hormones and gloomy weather are getting to me and it's all a bit too much. Wah! Will be out in the sunshine we have been promised to get a nice top-up.


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

phew what a week.  I'm feeling a little better today - sitting in front of my SAD lamp - trying to improve my mood.  Work very busy - didn't help with me being off sick on Monday.  My headaches are calming down again now but I've got a ear blockage and having to put drops in, no fun having a blocked ear at all.  Feeling a lot more tired this time round than last but again that could be down to the weather lack of light.  I'm also finding it hard to turn down extra hours at work.  At the Western General I get phoned often asking me to cover shifts for sickleave or holidays, and normally I'd happy to help, but I'm putting myself first for once and declining all extra shifts and keeping to my basic 32hr week over 3 jobs.

Berry - can't believe you have a EC already.  Great news on your eggs and DHs sperm.  Sending you loads of   and   for you that it works.

Neave -   say away from the pee sticks, it's only going to stress you out more than necessary.

Marta - hope you are feeling better soon and that your AF stops.  There's nothing worse when you already feel crap with the treatment and then have to put up with everything else thrown at you.

Scotlass - hope you are feeling more positive about losing weight.  I lost weight with Scottish Slimmers - really worked for me but only by going to a class every week to give me the incentive to stick to the diet.

Pumpkin-pie - hope you are on the road to recovery and feeling better soon..


Hi to everyone else that I've missed.

I could meet up next Saturday anytime after 1pm (7th) but if that's not suitable I'm free during the day on Sat 14th or Sun 15th.  Evenings are a bit more difficult as I tend to be exhausted after work.

Lisa


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi girls,

Just wanted to update you on my fert rate. Out of the 9 eggs only 5 fert. I am feeling a little down about it but hey ho.. they show must go on. 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Berry, sorry they didnt all fertilise but 5 is still a good number.  When is ET scheduled for?

Owenl - sorry you havent been feeling well, hope you feel better soon.

I am still feeling a bit uncomfortable.  Now getting a bit paranoid and wondering if everything is ok.  Have got a sort of ridge of swelling between my tummy and the scar, not sure if its just post op swelling or something wrong inside.  If it doesnt get better by Monday think I might need to go to the GP just to get some reassurance.  Its hard when you just dont know whats normal and how you should be feeling.


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi Pumpkin

ET is tomorrow @ 11.30. Its a day 2 transfer. I;ve never had a day 2 transfer b4. I really wanted a day 3 but as it would fall on sunday the clinic wont do it. The also would not wait till it was day 4. They siad if it was longer than a day 2-3 they would only replace 1 embryo   so day 2 it is. I'm a bit worried cos they wont have developed but i hope it will all work out in the end. 

Thats me now on the freak out mode, today has been really rubbish  i really wanted more than 5, but i know i will have something to put bk but its if they r good that counts. I just dont know if they will be good  I'm in a totaly downer!  

Berry xxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Oh Berry, it must be a really hard time for you just now.  But they will grow more inside you and we are all right behind you, hoping and praying that it will be successful.  Will be thinking of you tomorrow.  What do you have planned for the 2ww, anything to take your mind off things?


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Pumpkin- i have a few things 2 do on 2ww. My hunny will not let me work so thats good  But as we r self employed i wont b pysically working, but we r about 2 extend our business so i will prob b helping dh with the plans for that. Also i'm sure i will have my mummy and sisters round for a good gab a few days.  Thank you so much for the support. I would feel so lost without u all xxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

It is great being able to talk about things here with people who understand.  I dont know anyone in "the real world" who has had IVF or had problems TTC so this website is a great support.  Hope you have a nice relaxing weekend.  Is the ET procedure in Glasgow the same as at RIE?


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

pumpkin- i think its the same as eri. I'll let u know if its not. i know this website is a god send!!! xxxxx


----------



## Finbarina (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi girls,

Berry - I had a day2 transfer - he is now 15 months!   Good luck xx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Getting ready for my sister and wee cousin coming to visit for the weekend, don't arrive until 8pm, but feels like I've so much to do!

Berry - I know you feel disappointed by 5 out of 9 is a normal fertilisation rate, and mean the best 5 eggs are doing their thing.  2 day transfer is quite normal too, as the best incubator is your womb, as opposed to in the lab.  As Finbarina has said lots of 2 day transfers give positive results!   Try to keep you're chin up and enjoy your 2ww, making plans and chatting with your mum should keep you a occupied!     Just realised that you're probably having ET right now!  

Finbarina - hi hun, good to hear from you, can't believe Evan is 15 months!! 

Pumpkin - I hope the swelling goes down, and you're on the mend soon - try not to over do things though! 

Lisa - glad you're feeling a bit better, and looking after yourself by not taking on more shifts  .  Meet up on the 7th sounds good, we'll work out arrangement later

Marta - sorry yo hear A/F is misbehaving, although think mine is too, has lasted a lot longer this month that usual, but this is first since m/c so think it may be because of that.  I can do coffee (and cake) on the 7th to catch up about things, where suits you?

Big hugs to Neave, Nelly, Sparrow, Irishlady, Flash, Silver and anyone else I've missed  
Take care
Dxx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi girls, 

just wanted to let u all know how i got on........

ET went well. Got 2 day 2 embryos transferd. The embryoligist said they were good ones. In GCRM they grade embryos diff so they were a 5/4 (which means 5 cells and grade 1) and 4/3 (4 cells grade 2)  so we will see how it goes. I had a little bit of sorry tmi but a little bit of very dark brown sticky blood after ET when i got home. I knwo its from EC but i just hope it wont effect the implantaion (here comes my stress) Also OTD is friday the 13th!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     why why why? i hope its not gonna be a really bad day..... but maybe i need that day in order for it to combine with my actually bad luck of life to = good luck! lol   

Hope everyone is doing well. Thanks for all the nice messages. 

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Berry, thanks for coming on and telling us how it went.  Sounds like you got 2 good ones.  I'm not at all superstitious so I think the 13th will be a good day for you.  Hope the 2ww goes quickly, keep coming and telling us how you are doing.  Enjoy a relaxing weekend  xxx

Peanuts - hope you have a good weekend with your sister and cousin.

Not much else to report, managed to walk a little further today but still not managing far before my tummy tightens up and gets a bit sore.  Everyone tells me how well I am looking, I just need my insides to heal up!  DH is off work for a weeks holiday now so hopefully might get out and about a bit more, even if its just to Dobbies for a coffee and cake or a wee drive in the car.  Looking forward to watching Strictly and X-Factor tonight and putting my feet up (no change there!).


----------



## Nelly Mac (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi everyone!
What's with this weather??    My poor garden is flooding fast!!

Pumpkin - good news about your progress, every little helps!!!

Berry - congrats on being pupo hun!!  Great embryos!!  Sending loads of    

Sorry for lack of personals - feeling a bit rubbish today    Don't suppose this weather is helping really!!
Been really crampy the last day or so, feeling pretty much like AF is on her way.  Complete rollercoaster this isn't it!?!
I was so delighted to get two embryos transferred and now it feels like it's all been in vain - again!!  
I know my OTD is Tuesday so shouldn't be jumping the gun...  popped to the shops this morning and there were about 10 pregnant ladies in Boots!  Just had to get out.  I can't believe how upset I get over stupid things!!
Anyway - rant over - thanks!!  Away to give myself a shake!!
Big hugs to everyone xxx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Berry, congrats for being PUPO!! My mum and granny are born on the 13th, so it is a v good date!!

So sick of this rain..

Pumpkin pleased to hear you managed to walk a little further yesterday. 

peanuts hope you are having a lovely time with your sis and cousin.

Nelly try and stay positive, I know it is hard

Big hugs to everyone else     

xx


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Nelly - hang in there, not long to go now, sending you lots of     and     Hope the last few days go quickly for you and its good news on Tuesday.

Well no walk for me today, the weather is terrible! Have been doing some sewing and watching tv.  The zoladex seems to be working as my AF which I think was due on Wednesday has not appeared, not having many side effects, my (.) (.) feel a bit sore today but otherwise am fine, although I did start to cry when the couple got voted off Strictly Come Dancing last night and they werent even favourites of mine so I am perhaps feeling a bit emotional!!  As I was doing it I was thinking, why on earth are you crying!!


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Irishlady & nelly - thank you xxxx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Pumpkin, I didn't get any af during the whole time I took zol. Side effects started about 1-2 weeks in, maybe you will be one of the lucky ones and not get any!!

I am waiting for my af to start and will then contct nurse to get my first zol...so not looking forward to it. But trying to remember why I am going through it again  

xx


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Irishlady - are you going to be having 3 zoladexs?  I am to have 3 the last one will be mid December, I had the first just over a week and a half ago.  Not sure how long after the last one they start stimming.


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Yes I am 3 as well and due to have last in Jan and start tx in Feb. 
I started stimming 27 days after last one ie 1 day before what would be my 4th zol, if that makes sense?
x


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Yes that makes sense, so I would probably start my stimming about the 20th January.  Thats good to know as I think I will take some time off work  end of Jan/Feb for ET and the 2ww.  Although feel a bit bad about it as I wont have been back at work for long but I have annual leave to use up before the end of March although my work is also prepared to give me time off for the treatment too.
How are you feeling about starting treatment again?


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

How you all doing on this very wet day!  Hope you managed to stay dry and out of the rain!

Berry - I was born on the 13th - so is definitely a very lucky day!    Please try to take it easy and get some nice things organised for your 2ww to try to keep sane!  Good luck     

Pumpkin - Hope the zolly is doing its thing, and you'll be one step closer to txt.  Hope you've got nice things planned for DH's hols!  

Irish - Hoping that AF shows her face soon, so you can start your zolly, I know its horrible, but keep your chin up and focus on the goal of txt in Feb and a nice BFP!   

Nelly - 1st rule of 2ww - don't go anywhere near a Boots the chemist!    Its ok to get upset at these things - says the women who's been crying in the cinema this afternoon at UP (the couple can't have kids!).  I know the last few days of 2ww are really hard, so lease try to take it easy and keep as positive as possible - and stay away from the pee sticks!!      

Got my phone consultation with the Dr in London tomorrow afternoon, so will see what he has to say for himself about a txt protocol going forward. 

Big hugs to everyone else
Dxx


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Can't help myself and still drop on hear from time to time to see how everyone is 

*Dawn* - just wanted to wish you all the best for your phone consultation tomorrow  

*Berry* - my last test date was the 13th and I couldn't be happier with the result, plus we only had four embryos and only one good one 

Hope everyone else is doing well and good luck to you all whatever stage you are at 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

Just dropping in to wish you all the best of luck . I seem to have completely lost the ability to sleep at night 

Pumpkin - hope you are recovering well  

Berry and Nelly Mac - keeping everything crossed for some big fat lovely positives for you     

Hello to Irish, Marta,Owen, Scotlass,Caroline, Jan  

Dawn - really hoping tomorrow's consultation is useful and gives you a clear way forward - I am thinking of you very much and wish you all the luck in the world    

love Mimou x


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

morning all 

  congratulations berry for being PUPO hope u have your feet up and things like that 

  i am totally run of my feet at work at the moment and its only November i am glad i have a holiday booked at the end of this month before the proper christmas rush 

  god i am so far away from treatment and behind all of you lot it makes me sad


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi all,

what a soggy day it was yesterday!! 

Sorry have been a bit AWOL due to birthday and driving all over the place to see family and stupid cold going on and on.

Berry fantastic news, how are you feeling?

Scotslass, don't worry the time will fly by.

Mimou is the sleep-deprivation baby related at all??

Peanuts how did the phone consulation go? It must be great to have something concrete being done.

Pumpkin how is the tum? Did the line thingy go away?

Irish are you feeling a bit more excited now? Any sign of AF?

Nelly don't worry as Peanuts says the trigger shot causes pg symptoms and when it fades they disappear, because it's too early to have pg symptoms. How are you? IS OTD tomorrow or next Tuesday, sorry have lost track of time.

I heard back from ERI and they think the bleeding is normal, but they have asked me to come in for a scan on Friday, just to see if there are any cysts causing problems (have had this before). The letter demanding money also arrived, as the next meeting is on the 9th. Not sure if I will be doing December transfer because AF is all over the place and I don't want to go medicated. 

Eclaire Hi


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Hi, just wanted to wish Nelly all the best for tomorrow, will be thinking of you   

Martakeithy - Hope all goes ok on Friday and hope you dont have any cysts.  Still have the band of swelling underneath my tummy and above the scar but its not getting any worse so think its just normal.

Scotlass - I know the waiting is terrible but you will get there, we have all been there so we know what its like.  Keep focused on the goal thats what gets me through.  Sometimes the days drag by but then suddenly you find that you are almost there and you can start treatment and its amazing.  I was gutted when I found out in August that treatment would have to be delayed but to be honest time has gone quite quickly and before I know it, it will be January.

Well some exciting news!  I had my first day trip out today!! Went to Dobbies for coffee and cake, well a pot of tea and a malteser cake to be precise!  It was lovely to get out and see people!!  Still cant walk too far but able to walk a bit further so really pleased with my progress.  Two of my friends from work popped in this evening too so that was nice to catch up.  Not sure what else we are going to do this week, need to think of some places to go that dont involve too much walking!

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Pumpkin I went to Dobbies straight after ET and had a malteeser cake and tea and my husband made me laugh as soon as we got outside and I threw up!!!! omg!! Can you imagine the embarrassment!!

Nx


----------



## Nelly Mac (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi everyone!

Thanks for thinking of me Pumpkin - not having much hope tbh...  Still have pain in my belly  

Peanuts - you'll be proud of me - I have one pee stick in the bathroom, not gone near it!  

Hope everyone is well, sorry so short, not really in the mood to chat right now, I'll let you know what happens tomorrow xxx


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Sorry *Nelly Mac* should have said in my post yesterday that both times I got BFP's I had lots of cramps that weren't easy to distinguish from AF cramps. Keeping everything crossed for you  

Hi *martakeithy* and everyone else  Hoping for wonderful outcomes for you all   

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Neave just wanted to say I am thinking about you


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Nelly - Thinking of you today, will check back later    

Neave - That is so funny about the malteser cake!  At least you didnt throw up in the cafe!! Would love to know what made you laugh so much you threw up!!  Never going to go to see a comedy act with you!!

Hi to everyone else.  Not much planned today although have to go to the vet with my dog as he hasnt been very well and keeps being sick, he has a bit of a delicate tummy poor thing so think he might need some tablets again to calm it down.  So I am lying next to him and hes all cuddled up in his blankets keeping toasty!


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Nelly0 thining about you today!! good luck! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nelly Mac (Aug 27, 2009)

OMG - BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I am in complete shock!
xxx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Nelly- CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thats great news!!! WELLDONE!!!!!!     xxxxxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

YEAH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Well Done Nelly !!!!      That is fantastic news, I am so happy for you.  We needed some good news on this thread and this is just the first of many BFPS !!!!!!  You must be over the moon, will probably take a while for the news to sink in.  When do you have your scan?  Congratulations


----------



## Nelly Mac (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks girls    
You are so right pumpkin - nowhere near sunk in yet!! Scan in 3 weeks... I'm thinking it'll be a long 3 weeks!
Thanks so much Berry! It'll be you next - just you wait and see!!
Don't want to get too excited as still a long way to go but I haven't stopped smiling - people will think I'm  
xxx


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi everyone
Not posted on here for a while but been reading the posts.  Just wanted to say to NellyMac - CONGRATULATIONS!!!  That is such fantastic news!!  So happy for you.

keeping everything crossed for you next Berry.

Lots of love to everyone

Hannah xx


----------



## JSparrow (May 6, 2009)

Many congratulations to Nelly Mac!  Great news!!  

Berry - fingers crossed we get another BFP from you...  

Love to everyone else..  xx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Nelly Massive congratulations      

So pleased for you!!  xx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Pumpkin had my first zol today! So I am a couple of weeks behind you and last one will be end of Dec.

It was more sore than I remembered and I was properly crying when the nurse did it at my GPs. Think it was the whole emotion of starting on this journey again. So I came straight home, trying to drive while crying is never good    , and have vegged on the sofa and slept this afternoon. Feel a bit stronger now and due to the timing of this zol at least they will all be over next month. Now time to start PMA again    

Sorry for me post   xx


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Oh Irishlady, I can sympathise with you it really is painful   But it will be worth it in the end.  Thats great we will be so close together.  Tomorrow will be 2 weeks since my first one, still not really any symptoms only no AF so thats good.  Hope you start to feel better soon, its the emotional side thats the hardest isnt it.  I'm sure 2010 will be a good year for us


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks pumpkin   I love your name by the way, my dh calls me pumpkin head sometimes, guess you can work out the colour of my hair!!

Pleased to hear you had no side effects. How are you feeling? Any idea of when you will get back to work? 

x


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

I'm likely to be off for 8-10 weeks, thats what they advised at the hospital, just have to wait and see how things go I guess.  Had a bit longer walk today but feel a bit frustrated I cant go very far but have to keep remembering its only 2 and a half weeks since the op so doing not too bad I guess.


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Irish - Thanks for your kind wishes - Friday is the OTD - Oh ho!!!

Pumpkin - I am a nightmare - I was full to the brim with cake and my husband told me a joke and it sent me over the edge!!

Nelly - Big Congrats!!!!!

Everyone I have missed hugs and kisses too!

Nx


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Wonderful news Nelly Mac, congratulations      Hope the next 3 weeks speeds past 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

[fly]congratulations[/fly][/size][/size] 
nelly mac


----------



## Nelly Mac (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi everyone!  
Thanks so much for your kind wishes - still hasn't really sunk in yet.... now I'll be worrying about the first scan  
Feeling pretty tired today, away for an acupuncture session in a bit which I am so looking forward to.  Still got a bit of pain in my groin, so hoping she'll be able to help with that.  I have really gone off food for some reason, have zero appetite?!  Thought I'd have been starving??!!
Peanuts - I did a pee stick yesterday!!!!  Thought of you as I did - lol -  just had to make sure    
Neave - will be keeping my fingers firmly crossed for you for Friday - sending loads of    
Berry - you too!!      Hope the next week goes fairly quickly for you and you get your BFP too!
Big hugs      to Marta, Scotlass, Elaine, Irish, JSparrow, Ebony, Mimou and Owen
Hope I've not missed anyone


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi Nelly - just logged in and saw your news. congratulations on your   .  How are you feeling now?

Pumpkin Pie - hope you are continuing to recover well and not too long now till you start IVF

Berry- hope you are enjoying your time off work and taking it easy for 2ww.  Sending   to you that it will be a   this time.

Marta, Peanuts, Scotlass, neave and anyone else I've missed hope you are doing OK.

My update - I started stims today.  1st attempt they put me on Fostimon and told me it was a new drug which would be better for me as I didn't have many follicles at first scan.  Despite a reasonable cycle - I was a bit slow to respond but ended up with a reasonable amount of follicles for EC, they have put me on something different this time - Menopur but they have told me it is very similar to Fostimon.  Does anyone know if they are different?  Next appt Tuesday 10th - they said they may need to change the dose at this point depending on response.


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Owen, I'm not sure of the difference between fostimon and menopur, the doctors don't seem to want to get into the details half the time, but it might be worth phoning the nurses and asking if they can give you more info.
I was on Menopur at ERI and Menorial or something like that when I went abroad. I was on 300 micrograms or whatever the unit is, the response was a bit slow, but then I did downreg for aaaages because my lining wasn't thin enough, so probably sent my system to sleep. ZZZZZZZZZZZZz. 
With the Menopur, eventually I ended up with around 17 follies over the 15mm cut-off and 10 eggs, so it seemed to do the trick.
I think I am a normal responder as opposed to hyper or low, everybody responds differently to these drugs.
My first cycle I was on gonal-f and menorial (?) at the same time, I think that is an atagonist cycle with only 15 days down-regging with marvelon, so it's hard to compare - ended up with 10 eggs that time too. 
How are the injections going?
Are you feeling a bit better now, it sounded as if you were really being run into the ground with all the extra hours.
I dont' remember if you said, but are you doing acupuncture this time?


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Hi everyone

Owenl - Thats great that you have started stimming.  I dont know about any of the drugs, but hope that the ones that they have got you on will work for you.

Well I got a call from the RIE today and have to go for a scan at the end of November to see how things are going.  Not really looking forward to that but I guess it will be good to see how things are, just a bit worried what state my poor wee ovaries are in after the surgery although the consultant did say that he was pleased with how things went.  I feel I am getting a bit closer to starting treatment so thats quite exciting but also a little bit scary!!


----------



## michelle1984 (Apr 3, 2008)

hi everyone
sorry for not posting for a while but been checking up on you's all
well thats us been on the list foe 13 months now so hoping it wont be  much longer 
quick question dp has dtopped smoking for 4 months now should i contact eri 2 let them know?

luv michelle xxxxx


----------



## Nelly Mac (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi everyone - hope everyone is well - just a quickie from me to say a huge good luck to Neave for tomorrow!!
Sending loads of        
x


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Good luck Neave for tomorrow, will be thinking of you       

Michelle - hope you get to the top of the list soon, not sure how long the list is at the moment, I know its a long wait but you'll get there.


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Wow you girls are a chatty bunch!  Sorry I've been AWOL, seem to have loads on in the evenings and too busy at work to check up on the thread.

Nelly - Congrats on your BPF    , so happy for you.  Well done you for not using that HPT before your test!   But use away now!  Wishing you lots of luck for your 3ww til your scan, make sure you've got lots of nice relaxing things planned between now and then!  

Neave - wishing you lots of luvk for OTD tomorrow - will been thinking of you        

Pumkin - well done on your trip to Dobbies, but hope you're not trying to do too much too soon!  

Michelle - How you doing hun? good to hear from you    If ERI asked DP to quit smoking and he's done really well at it, then give them a call to keep them up to date.

Lisa - well done on starting the happy hormones, I hope they are kicking in and doing their thing - Grow follies grow!    

Irish - sorry to hear about the zolly inj, but hope your feeling better now    Keeping your mind on the end goal and starting txt again 

Well, as for me I had a chat with the Dr in London and looks like my immune system has been playing silly buggers with me and not supporting my prgs when they are starting out.  Dr has come up with a new protocol and some additional drugs to take, so just getting our heads around things just now.  Going to have a break from txt until about Feb/Mar time, and then probably head to London for txt - but notthing set in stone yet.

Big hugs to everyone I've missed  
Are people up for meeting for coffee or lunch on Saturday?  I can't remember who else fancied a meet up or is it just me and Marta?
Dxx


----------



## michelle1984 (Apr 3, 2008)

hey peanuts
they never really said for 2 stop but he has a lads wkend away any he decided 2 stop its been 4 months 
he was just wondering if we should tell them xxxx


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

morning michelle nice hearing from uyou again 
hope you are will i have still got to lose weight i am not really succseding to be honest feeling it hard again 
wd on dh stopping smoking my husband did it too and he has never looked back which i am really proud of him 
i am wondering if i should phone eri again to see if they can help me with losing more weight as the nurse told me to cancel appointment till i have lost my weight


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Neave good luck for today    

I might be able to meet up tomorrow for coffee, what's the plan?? 

Sorry no time for personals as I am at work  

xx


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Hi ladies

Dont think I will be up for meeting tomorrow.  AF started last night, was a bit of a shock, it was due last week but didnt come, I think I read that you can still get periods with zoladex but was assuming that I wasnt going to.  Hoping that this doesnt mean that the zoladex isnt working.  Feel a bit sorer today and just going to take it easy.  Could have really done without AF this month!


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Neave- good luck today! xxxx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Pumpkin I have just checked in my diary and I had my first zol on a Fri and the following Tues had bleeding for a week. Things were all bit out of synch, as I had a laparoscopy the week before my first zol. After that I had no more bleeding. It does affect people different. I am just waiting for my first hot flush now        

xx


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Re Meet-up: I am definitely up for a coffee or something tomorrow. Does anyone fancy Malmaison? It's usually got tables available and food if you want it, but you can just have a coffee or whatever if not.

I can meet at 1pm or later. Peanuts, did Silver say she wanted to come along as well? Do you talk in RL? It would be lovely to meet a few people. 

Pumpkin, I'm sorry AF showed, what does that mean, is that what the doctors expected? I'm sorry you can't come tomorrow, but to be honest I didn't think you would be up to it yet, no point in setting yourself back. Perhaps we could have a Christmas meet-up next month and you will be able to come along in your Santa outfit.  

Irish, at least the hot flush will keep you warm now the weather is getting colder, might save money on heating bills. 

Hi Michelle, that is great news about your DH stopping smoking. It's not just about TTC is it, it's just good news for his health overall. 

Scotslass you can do it, have you tried Scottish Slimmers, I hear they are good for keeping the momentum going?


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

I would have loved to have met up tommorrow but to be honest I'm working 8-midday Saturday and 8-4pm Sunday so tommorrow afternoon my only time off and I'm exhausted.  I think I'll be needing a bit of catch up sleep.

If there was to be a meetup next weekend or the following I'd be up for that, otherwise maybe one for Xmas.

Stimms going OK - feel I have a little more energy today but still extremely tired and headachy.  Roll on EC.

Will catch up on all your posts hopefully Sunday night.


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Right here goes went for my blood test at 9am and phoned EFREC at 2pm and I am preggers!!!!!

  

I cant believe it!!

Thanks for all your help and support guys!!

Nxxx


----------



## Nelly Mac (Aug 27, 2009)

Neave - congrats!!!
       
So happy for you!  
Right Berry - You're next!!!  
xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Congratulations Neave!!!!  

Nelly- i dont think i am next.... just have a feeling its not 2 be again.....   

xxxxx


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks Nelly

Yup Berry - go girl!!!

Nx


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Berry why do you think that?

I decided in my 2ww that I was going to act normal.

So walked home as usual and had normal tea, decaf coffee though and drank loads of water and orange juice.

I kept my tummy warm all the time too!

I know it sounds loony but maybe some it may help you!

Thinking of you!

Nx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Neave- i dunno, i just dont think i will ever have the joy   I hope i'm so so so worng! lol 

Thanks for the tips! I will try a few of them!  sorry for the tmi.... but how did u get on with the crinone? did urs turn a pinky colour?? and if so what day into ur 2ww was it? 

Berry xxxx


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

Just wanted to add my congratulations to Neave.

And   for you Berry - you will be next

Lisa


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Berry 

I am sorry about the following TMI;

The crinone has not affected my health, ie made me feel ill or anything.

But its like having cottage cheese up you and it feels a bit thrushy to me not itchy, just knowing there is something in your nether regions, if you know what I mean! yuk!!

Mine has been a very light pink the last couple of days. But I did have bit of it with a wee bit of dark blood (that was about day Everyone is difference I believe. But I have been panicing as I have not had a bleed, but again everyone is difference and some people have them some people don't!!

Nx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Neave0 thanks for the info. On my last tx when i got bfp i had sort of pinky with they crinone.... so i was hoping to see it  again. I do think it started to turn a little pink... ever so slightly.... but thats it. I also had a little bit of the very dark blood on my last tx... i'm sure i had that the day b4 otd.....  its like i keep comparing my tx! Also my (.)(.) are not so sore this time, and i usually always get big veins over them!!! but not this time.... I am a little crampy from time to time.... especially in my lower back. What was ur beta level?? had u did a HPT? or did u just wait for the blood..... its so so exciting!!!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Berry

Done a home pregnancy yesterday and it showed a faint line!! So thought I was not preggers!!

Nx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

neave- well i wish u all the luck in the world with everything    I still have 1 full week to wait till OTD!!! I will b a total looney by then!!!


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Neave - Congrats on your BF - that's great news      Take good care of yourself over the next 3 weeks, wishing you all the best for a happy and healthy pregnancy.

Berry - I know its hard not to compare things with other cycles, but believe me, after 8 cycles they're all different.  My 4 BFP's have all felt completely different during 2ww and on OTD, so try to focus on this cycle and taking good care of yourself.  Keeping tummy warm is a good tip - but not hot, so no hot water bottle or hot baths!  Only another week to go for some more good news on the 13th       

Marta - happy to meet up at Malmaison at 1pm for coffee and cake if they have it!  I've got a brown bobbed haircut and will wear my red jacket so you'll recognise me.  Will text Silver and see if she's up for it.  Anyone else fancy putting faces to names?

Irishlady - would be good to catch up with you if you're able to make it along tomorrow.  

Off to have a big bowl of Butternut squash & chill soup and cuddle up on the sofa for the evening!
Take care
Dx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Peanuts- thanks hunny    And thats for all the info lastnight, really appreciate it xxxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Neave - Congratulations  , what fab news, really pleased for you.  I love hearing good news.  Hope you have a nice evening tonight, celebrating quietly!! 

Berry - Keep positive!!!  Hope the next week goes quickly

Martakeithy and Peanuts - Enjoy your meet up and your cake!! Would be up for meeting before Christmas, but not wearing my santa outfit even if it would make it easier to pick me out of the room!!  

Feeling not too bad, have been taking some ibuprofen and feel much better for it.  I got some responses from people that seem to suggest its not uncommon to get periods after the first zoladex and then it should stop.  It would be better if they told you all this before though!  Anyway off to our friends for coffee tonight so will be good to get out of the house for a wee bit.


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Berry - no problem petal, keep your chin up   

Pumpkin - are you saying that I'll look like a fat bloke in a beard tomorrow!    Hope AF isn't too bad and you manage to do without her for the next couple of months!  Enjoy your escape from the house, but take it easy  

Dxx


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Neave that is fantastic news, well done you and your little embies!! <rainbow> <rainbow> <rainbow> <bfp>

Owen, you poor thing you sound as if you are in need of a nice rest. Take it easy!

Nelly how are you doing?

Peanuts it's a date! I have curly brown hair and a face like a tortoise. I will wear my hideous legionnaire hat, which I am forced to wear because of the cold and a brown fleecy jacket with a hood on it. I will also bring a small teddy - there is no way that there will be anyone else there with a teddy. Wouldn't it be funny if there were loads of women with teddies though.   
Anyone else, come on you know you want to!!


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello everyone 

Just wanted to add my congratulations to *Neave*   brilliant news 

*Berry* - keeping everything crossed for you also to be a lucky 13th test day like us   You sound like you need the Natal Hynotherapy CD for some PMA.

*Dawn* - good to hear you have some news from the Doctor in London and are forming a plan 

*Martakeithy* - had to laugh at your description and comment about teddies 

Hope Nelly Mac and Neave's good news is the start of a real roll for you all on here   

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey ladies

Just logging on to say hugh   congratulations to Neave for the BFP!!!  So happy for you.
Look after yourself and hope you have a lovely weekend celebrating.

Berry - as the others have said - your turn next!!  x

Hi to everyone else.  Have a fab weekend.

Hannahxx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Neave congratulations on your BFP         

Such great news!! Has it started to sink in yet??

So hope and pray Berry you will be next - my original cycle buddy!!   

Sorry I can't make it today, would be great to arrange a pre Christmas meet up though - good suggestion pumpkin!!

Peanuts pleased to hear you had some constructive feedback from the Doc and hope you can work on a plan. 

Martakeithy you are so funny   

Hope everyone enjoys the lovely sunshine today 

xx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Marta - see you at 1pm, looking forward to meeting you.  Will look out for teddie, hat & fleecie jacket!  Silver can't make it, but Flash should be joining us too.

Irish - sorry you can't make it, but a pre-Christmas meet up sounds like a great idea.

Hi Ebony & Elaine - good to hear from you both, big hugs  

Off to get organise before heading off for coffee.
Enjoy the sunshine!
Dxx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

I know this is a bit 2 much tmi but i just have 2 tell u all anyway!!   lol

Today loads of the pinky crinone stuff is coming out.... LOADS!!! so i'm taking this as a positive cos when i was @ ERI the nurse told me that was a gd sign. I know it might not be.... but i'm trying to be positive lol.... ohhhhhh pinky stuff lol    

xxxxx


----------



## Nelly Mac (Aug 27, 2009)

That does sound good Berry!!
I didn't have much pinky stuff, but it was on two seperate days...
Reading your symptoms sounds like mine!!  (.)(.) not sore, lower back pain and a bit crampy!!
Fingers crossed for you for next week!!    
xx


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Berry - that sounds a bit gross!!   But if its a good sign thats fantastic.  Is that the gel stuff they give you after ET?  

Peanuts and Martakeithy - Hope you had a lovely time today.  Peanuts did Martakeithy really look like a tortoise??  I dont believe her! Hope there werent loads of people sitting with teddy bears on their tables, I'd be to embarassed to go up and ask! 

Nelly and Neave - Hope you are looking after yourselves  

Irish - Any flushes yet?  AF is still going but not sore, dont know if that is because the cysts are no longer there, taking some ibuprofen just incase.  

Owenl -how are you doing, when you go back for a scan to see how the stimming is going.

Hi to everyone else, JSparrow (hope you are doing ok), Mol (how are you?), Scotslass, Minihaha, Michelle, AnneS and anyone else I've missed (sorry!).


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

girls do u think i should phone the hospital back up or do i have to go through the doctors again ?

  dh is like awwww look baby and it majes me feel sad that i aint losing the weight quick enough and makes me feel that its my fault we aint got a family   

so was thinking of phoning hospital again and seeing if they can do anything to help me 
  probably not but worth a try


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,

We did manage to meet up today and it was lovely, just as if we had known each other for ages.   I do so look like a tortoise Pumpkin!   
There were dozens of teddies as well, some kind of teddy convention (just kidding).
It is great to have a moan, sorry constructive chat about assisted conception with people who really understand what you have been through and who don't glaze over or go green when you get into the details.

I hope more of us can meet up at some point. December would be nice, we were talking about the possibility of an evening meal, but anything, lunch or coffee would be nice whatever suits everyone really. Saturdays are good for me.

Berry great news that you are feeling so positive and it does sound like a positive symptom. That reminds me, who was it that did a double progesterone gel by accident. 

Scotslass, I think phoning the ERI would be a good first step for you. Don't beat yourself up about babies though, I'm sure your DH would hate to think you are unhappy because he thinks babies are cute. Lots of people think babies are cute, it doesn't mean they want to take one home. javascript:void(0);

Pumpkin how are you feeling today?

Irish glad I made you laugh. 

Owen I hope you have had a rest and are feeling ready for work tomorrow. 

Hi to Eclaire and Ebony and everyone else.

I'll be at work tomorrow, so might not post, but will report back after my follow-up consultation on Monday.
Have a good Sunday!


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Marta- who did a double progestrone gel??


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Scotslass

I lost weight through Scottish Slimmers, I swear it works!! I lost about 2 stone in 2 months, but I walked everywhere! Please give it a go it works. When I went to ERI I was told I was just under correct BMI, I really thought they were going to pull the plug on me at EC. But obviously they never!!

Please persist, its worth the hard work. While I was vegging out yesterday I watched that Gillian McKeith programme, is it - You are what you eat? I dont think I can eat a chippy again (darn I love them) I have got this thing for Fruit, so bought up Sainsburys yesterday, yum!!

Dont loose heart!!!


Nxx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

hi girls

Had a lovely meet up with Marta & Flash yesterday - lots of chatting and ranting about things and it was 4pm before we knew it!  Really good to hear people stories face to face, as it can be hard to cover everything over posted in the thread.  So would be great to see if we can organise another one before Christmas.

Marta - hope your sinuses are behaving themselves today and your feeling a bit better - if not get down to the Dr's for some antibiotics     Good luck with consultation tomorrow  

Pumpkin - Was quite so easy to pick a teddy carrying tortoise out from the crowd! No, Marta doesn't look like a tortoise!    Hope AF eases off soon, and you can get back to recuperating properly  

Scotlass - oh hun   try not to lose heart as you are doing so well.  It is so hard at this time of year, with so many nice foods and sweet things doing the rounds.  I know the girls have suggested Scottish Slimmers or Weightwatchers, have you tried joining up to something like that?  Alternatively you could try an appt at Napiers Fertility Clinic were they take a blood test to check if you have any intolerance's to food that might be hindering your weight loss.  They give advice on nutritional needs and other herbs to take when trying for a baby.  As a last resort, an old FF on this thread tried Hypnotherapy and lost a lot of weight and had a BFP on her first txt.

Big hugs to Nelly, Berry, Flash, Silver, Neave, AnneS, Sparrow, Irish, Owenl, and anyone I've missed  
Dxx


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

Glad to hear the meetup with Peanuts, Flash and Marta went well - I'd be up for a meetup for Xmas if it fits round my shift pattern.  How is Flash doing these days anyway?

Scotlass - I found when I was dieting I needed the backup of a weekly class to keep me motivated.  Scottish Slimmers definately worked for me and I lost over 2 stone in a year.  Would recommend it to anyone as I didn't feel hungry at all and if I ate right during the week I could still allow myself some treats at the weekend.  Exercise of walking and cycling also helped me to stay on track.

Berry - hope the 2ww isn't dragging too much and you are keeping positive thoughts.

Nelly and Neave - hope you are both well and looking after yourselves

Hi to Irish, Pumpkin Pie, Peanuts, Silver, Sparrow and anyone else I've missed.

I'm glad I've gotten through my working weekend.  It was horrendously busy and I was making so many silly mistakes - blaming it on the drugs but not yet confident in the job either.  Next 2 weeks should be a bit easier, I've only got 4 day weeks and then with a bit of luck it should be time for EC and I'm taking a couple of weeks off to recover.  My next appt for scan is tmw, I'll let you all know how it goes.  Drinking loads of milk & pineapple juice this time and hot water bottles regularly so hoping for quicker growth this time round.

Xfactor - I couldn't believe that the twins were kept in after being in the bottom two!  I really thought if they got there Simon would vote them out.  My favourites Ollie and Jamie are still in though!


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

i'm officially now   my brain has turned into MUSH! lol !!!


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi all,
what's up Berry! What happened to you? I can't remember who did the double progesterone, I was hoping they would step forward to help my failing brain. 

Owen, I'm glad to hear you have some time booked off for after EC, you sounded a bit done-in when you were posting last week. Take it easy and if you make a mistake just smile. Flash seemed to be doing well and had a nice smiley face. I didn't actually connect the RL person to the FF persona until after we had met, but wasn't really firing on all four cylinders. 

Peanuts it was lovely to meet you in RL. Definitely up for another FF meet-up. 

Well couldn't sleep last night because of my sinuses and consequently slept through the alarm this morning so had to dash to nursery and missed all the appointments at the doctors for today. Wah. Will have to phone tomorrow for an appointment.
Got the ERI at 2:15.


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Hello

Peanuts - Glad you had a lovely time at the meet up and equally glad that Martakeithy doesnt really look like a tortoise!! 
Marta - hope you get on ok at the RIE and manage to get an appointment at your GP for your sinuses soon and get back to feeling better soon.
Berry - Hope the rest of the 2ww goes quickly for you, went is OTD?  Do you have to go back to Glasgow for a blood test?
Owenl - Hope your scan tomorrow goes well.

Well not much new with me.  Going to the GP later today to sort out my next sickline and going to get him to check the swelling and tell me if its normal or not.  Its not much but I just want to know if its ok.  Will also get the next zoladex sorted its due next week and also want to doublecheck with him whether its ok that I have had my period.  I have written everything down so i dont come out and realise I forgotten something!! He will probably laugh when he sees my wee list!!  Its a quiet day today, DH has gone back to work, so its just me and the dog!


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

hey girls,

I'm getting on ok.... going a little   on this 2ww but i am a lot better than i have been on previous tx for some reason.... i dont know why. Sorry for the tmi but i have been getting a lot of yucky rubbish from the crinone gel... and its a pink colour.... so i dont really know what to think... good? bad? or just nothing?! My OTD is friday and i just wish it would hurry up!!! Its dragging soooooooooooo much!! lol Got a few veins on my (.)(.) a little bit of a sore lower back... but not really much 2 report.... did i say i was going   ?? lol 

Marta- i have no idea who it was... was it me? lol i am sure i would remember if i did it twice lol.... Good luck with ur appointment at ERI tomorrow. xxxx

Punpkin- Yeah, i have to go 2 glasgow on friday for my blood test. So i wont get my results until after 4pm!!!!! I will prob have died by then!!!! Hope u get on well at GP 2day xxxx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Berry you are doing so well, not long to go now!!   My friend who had tx at GRCM had urine sample and was given result while she waited. Have they changed it to bloods now? 

Owen I hope your follies have grown lots and you get a date for your ec.

Pumpkin how did it go at the GPs? Hope you wrapped up nice and warm before you went out, cause it is freezing today  

Marta sorry to hear your sinuses are sore 

Do you think we should try and get a date in the diary for a Christmas catch up? It would be lovely to put faces to all your names - or find out your real name, cause I am not really called Irish you know   (or am much of a lady  

Big hugs to Dawn (how was Flash doing? ) Sparrow, Naeve, Scotlass, Ebony, Nelly, eclaire and anyone else I have missed


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Irish- GCRM have changed to bloods now. They said that its more relaible.... so the wait will continue............. lol I'm so nervous, i dont want to think its not worked.... but a little thing in the back of my head is telling me that its gonna be a BFN.... I just dont think its my time yet.  But i DO hope i'm wrong!!!!! i hope i'm so so wrong!!!!   xxxx


----------



## JSparrow (May 6, 2009)

Hello...  Big congrats to Neave on your BFP - what a run of good news we have had on this thread - just what we needed!  

Berry - you will be the hat trick - keeping everything crossed for you on Friday..

Sorry I missed the meet up on Saturday, I was in Glasgow drinking wine and shopping with my best mate.  I have really enjoyed having some time out from the IVF malarky.  Back on Monday for our follow up appointment and have a few questions around my response - 5 eggs from 14 follies and DH's newly discovered anti-bodies.  Worked out today that I will start down-regging again in between Xmas & NY.  So a few weeks left to enjoy!

Marta, Irish, Pumpkin, Owen, Peanuts, Nelly, Scotlass - hope you are all well and I would be up for a meet up before Xmas... xx


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Hello

JSparrow - Glad to hear you had a good weekend, sometimes its nice to do something to take your mind off things.  Hope you get on ok on Monday.  Not long then until you start downregging again.

Berry - Not long till Friday.  Will be thinking and   for a good result.

Irish - Yes I did wrap up warm to go out!  Can't believe you arent really called Irish, I am called Pumpkin but have to admit that the pie bit is just made up     Have you had any symptoms yet?

I got on well at the GP today.  He said the swelling is just the tissues and the scar tissue healing up and will go down but could take weeks or even months.  But he said thats there is nothing to worry about.  I have got to go to the nurse next week for my second zoladex.  The GP said that once the drug builds up in my system I shouldnt get any more periods.  AF is almost finished now so hopefully that will be the last one for a very long time all being well  .  Have been signed off for another month and then have to see how I feel or go back to get signed off for longer.  

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all well and keeping warm!


----------



## XXDDxx (Oct 6, 2009)

hiya girls
just wanted to post on here and see if any1 could tell me what the waiting lists are at ERI NHS funding. we got reffered from the borders general hospital in september and we are waiting on our 1st app (im so impaitent lol)i phoned my gyno today and he expected me to have an app by now he said to phone ERI but no one is answering. hope you are all well Dxxxxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Hi, if you are from Lothian the waiting list is around 2.5- 3 years , its a long wait. However I think I saw in the news fairly recently that if you are from the Borders the waiting list is only around 6months or something like that, its certainly a lot shorter, I presume its due to the funding even although its all done at the same clinic.

Just did a quick google search and found this http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/8314872.stm
It is 6 months if you are in Borders.
Good luck with the treatment.

**This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites**


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Irish I'm sure you are a perfect lady. You are really Irish aren't you!? 

Pumpkin, I knew that was your name, I just knew it! In fact I have one of your relatives in my kitchen.

Sparrow, that sounds lovely: the trip to Glasgow. Quite right to be getting on with things, life is for living. 
Do you have a meet-up date in mind?
I don't think I have anything planned for December, other than Christmas, so I'm open to most Saturdays. Had a quick look and there are only three before Christmas: 5th, 12th and 19th. What about the 12th?? In the middle, not too early, not too late?

Berry you are funny. I don't think I would know if you did a double dose if you don't know. Do you think I'm some kind of peeping Tom or something??!!!   

Had my follow-up consultation today, it was with the doctor with the hijab. She had been a bit grim about my prospects when I went saw her first time, because of my age. It was odd because I had a good response to the first IVF only a couple of months before going to ERI, so unless she made a mess of things, I didn't see why it would be awful.
Anyway, the responses to both IVFs ended up being the same and today she was quite complementary about the response, considering I am in a bath chair with a blanket. 
I had a quick scan to see if she could establish the cause of the irregular bleeding, but everything looked fine. It has virtually stopped anyway, since taking Agnus Castus. However, it did concern her for a natural FET and she said she wanted to see 2 regular (28day) cycles before considering a natural cycle, so it looks like being January for the FET.
Cor it's going to be very busy on here December/January isn't it!!


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Hello

Martakeithy - I didnt know you knew my relatives.  Did you know I make a very good soup !!    

Wow January is going to be a really busy month on this board.   is going to be a really successful one too with a baby boom


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

morning all 

    not going to get weighed today not feeling to good so just wanna stay under the covers and watch day time tv (as its any good lol)
  getting new sky in tomorrow got a deal os sky+HD for free whoop whoop so i can go out mor walking and not miss my progs lol 

  i know i aint losed anything this week so maybe its a good thing i aint feeling well 

  would love to have a meetup before christmas the only days i have off a week are tuesday and every second weekend 

  hope everyone is well and here is a little present for you all


----------



## Nelly Mac (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey everyone!!

Hope everyone is well this miserable Tuesday!!  Haven’t been on here for a wee bit and boy is it busy!!  Hope I’ve caught up with everyone’s news!!

Scotlass – never give up!!  It is hard to stay positive when it feels like it’s going nowhere, but the girls are right – think of the end goal!!  You can do it!!     My mum was a Scottish Slimmer too and she did really well on it! 

Pumpkin – LOVE the picture!!  How are you??  

Marta – wow – January – that’s not far away, it’ll be here before you know it!!  You still getting acupuncture?  I swear it’s been the biggest help to me this cycle.  
Btw – I think you were meaning me with the double gel?  I did one – minutes later it all fell out so I did another one!  

Owenl – good luck with the scan today!!  

Neave – how you feeling  You getting any twinges??

JSparrow – hope you enjoy the next few weeks before treatment starts again!  You enjoy a glass of wine for me please!!!

Berry – how you feeling today…?  Hope this week isn’t dragging for you,      for a BFP on Friday, you said it to me now I’m saying it to you – I just have a feeling… !

Hello Donna – hope it’s not too long until you start your tx

    to Peanuts, Eclaire, Ebony, Flash, AnneS, Silver, Irish, Mol, and anyone I’ve missed out (brain has already gone a bit mushy) hope you are all well    

I’m feeling a bit weird, still not sunk in yet I guess. Until I actually see a heartbeat in two weeks time I’m on edge!  Been getting lower back pain and twinges in my groin again, although seems not too bad today.  You can’t help but panic a bit when you get a twinge.  Saw my GP this morning, she was smiling when she told me that there’s probably more to come!!  Oh Joy!!  

Hope everyone’s keeping warm in this horrid cold weather!! 
xxx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

nelly mac- i'm having having such a bad day! i dont think its worked for me.... i have a feeling that its over  xxx


----------



## Nelly Mac (Aug 27, 2009)

Berry - Don't you dare!!!!  Get that negativity out your head!!
I was sooooo convinced it wasn't going to happen to me last week, and it did!
Please please please please don't feel down (easier said than done I know) 
You've done everything right so have a bit of faith in your embies!!  I know you were a bit doubtful as they were so small but I had 1x3cell grade 2 and 1x4 cell grade 2 embies put back and I got  BFP!!
Only a few more days to go... This is the worse part of the 2ww... and then on Friday it will all start again for you and you'll be joining me on the 3ww!!  
Big big hugs     
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

Berry - try to remain positive - I know it's not easy.  I'm sending you   and loads of  .  It's your turn for a BFP

Quick hi to everyone else, just a quick update from me before heading to work.

Scan today and much better than last tx.  7 follies on left and 2 on right all between 6-8 in size + a few smaller ones.  Last tx I only had 2 measureable follies at this stage so quite pleased with that even if the side effects are worse on the menopur.  Next scan Friday, then probably Monday, no date yet for EC but should be end of next week or 23rd Nov latest.


----------



## Nelly Mac (Aug 27, 2009)

Brilliant news Owenl!!
Lots of     
xxx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Nelly -   thanks for that!   Did u have much symptoms?? i know i have prob asked u this like a million times!!! and also the crinone..... did urs turn a pinky colour? i have had no brown in it... so its making me feel a bit down too  

Owenl- grat news on ur scan!!!!!!  Thank you for the   xxx


----------



## Nelly Mac (Aug 27, 2009)

Berry
I just had some pain, lower back and in my groin (still got a bit of it!!)  Was convinced it was af turing up, quite hard to tell the difference!
I did have the pinkness, not lots but I did get it on 2 seperate days.  No brown or anything either.  My (.)(.) didn't feel sore (do a little now) I think everyone is different!  When you read that spotting is so common you get a bit down when you don't have any!!
I felt quite different on this tx, compaired to my last 2.  I think the Menapur (sp?) actually worked better with me although I had fewer follies.  In fact all 3 of my tx have been different so there really is no telling!
I think it's your turn too hun, so keep your chin up and refrain from the pee-sticks.  They can be wrong which can make you feel far worse!  I had one sitting in my bathroom for 2 days before my blood test, I just couldn't bring myself to do it!!  It's such a hard time, but we are all here for you, all fingers are crossed and       is with you!!


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Hello Ladies .

Berry - I have no idea how you must be feeling but its only natural to be worried.  But try to keep positive, we are all right behind you and   that you get a good result on Friday.  I wouldnt get too hung up on symptoms everyone seems to be so different and even the same person can be different on different cycles.  So many people get pregnant and dont even know about it at this stage so its not uncommon not to have any symptoms.  Sending you lots of    and   

Scotlass - So sorry you arent feeling good today.  Are you unwell or feeling down about things generally?  Hope you feel better soon and dont give up thats the most important thing, you can do this   

Owenl - Thats good news about your follies.  Can you tell me how long people are normally on stimms for, I know everyone is different but was just trying to work out when I would be likely to start treatment.  All being well I am due to start stimms mid Jan I think. 

Nelly - good to hear from you,  What date is your scan?  I am sure the twinges are a bit scary but I have heard lots of people say that they have them and its quite normal.  

I am doing fine, feeling better today, think having been to the Dr yesterday just helped put my mind at ease and know that everything is going ok.  AF is just about stopped so thats good too.  No side effects from the zoladex, not sure whether I am happy about that or not!  Just have to try to be patient.  I just wish I could walk further.  I can only do 5 mins then my back starts killing me and I need to sit down, I think its because my tummy muscles are so weak they dont support my back when I am walking.  I'd love to get out and about but cant at the moment so keeping busy in the house.  Just made me first top with my new sewing machine so quite chuffed with myself!   Going for lunch with a friend tomorrow (thankfully a less than 5min walk!) and then on Thursday another friend is picking me up to take me out for coffee and cake so that will be nice.  

What a miserable day today, guess I am quite glad I am stuck in the house today!!


----------



## Nelly Mac (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey Pumpkin!!
Glad you're feeling a bit better... I know I always say it - but don't be over-doing it!!
Your poor body - been through the mills lately, just going to take a bit of time to recover...
I know I'm always banging on about acupuncture too, but if you haven't tried it, maybe it would give you a bit of a boost towards your healing?  I just love it!!
Glad your friends are there for you, make the most of the quiet time and people running around after you - when bubba comes along you'll not get 5 mins to yourself!!  
  

sorry meant to say scan is 2 weeks today - so will be anxious until then!! xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Pumpkin- thanks for the little    chat! Glad ur feeling better and ur AF has stopped. I'm stuck in the house 2day too, i think thats why i'm so     today!! Take care xxxxxx

Nelly- Thanks for the info. These words r like the bible to me!!!


----------



## Nelly Mac (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm stuck in too!!  Not all bad in this weather!!
Berry - If you have Sky - stick it on 151 - the E news channel - love to escape in there!!  Takes your mind of the important stuff at least for a wee while!!  Get the chick flicks out too - can't beat Bridget Jones


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Nelly - I am going to do acupuncture.  I was all set up for going but then cancelled after I had my scan when they found the cyst.  Once I can get back on my feet again I will rearrange another appointment and start.  Where did you go for your acupuncture?


----------



## Nelly Mac (Aug 27, 2009)

Pumpkin - I'll pm you with all the details.  I wish I found it years ago tbh!!
xxx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Owen - that is positive news  

Berry you are doing so well only 3 more sleeps. It is definitely the hardest part of the tx, praying it will all be worthwhile  

Not that I am taking on organising a Christmas get together but think if we get a date in the diary that is a good start  As Marta suggested should we go for Sat 12th Dec? Could either do lunch or afternoon tea? Can't believe we are mentioning the 'c' word already    

Am at work till after 8pm today and am flagging already...choc and a cup of tea I think 

xx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Oh pumpkin I forgot to say I have had no symptoms yet...and I am sure I had my first hot flush less than a week in, maybe I won't get any, but I have probably just tempted fate     Love your wee pic btw

xx


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Thanks, thought after Martas comment I should get a picture of a pumpkin!  Wouldnt it be so much easier if you could grow a baby in a pumpkin patch!!  

I think the 12th might be ok for me and would be up for lunch or coffee whatever suits.


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

Typical - looks like I won't make it to the Xmas night out either - I have my parents coming up in the morning, I'm taking Mum to see We Will Rock You in the afternoon at the Playhouse then taking both my parents for a meal at the Toby Carvery in Corstorphine in the evening.  I'm free on Sunday 13th but appreciate Saturdays probably suit most better.

At work at moment (last backshift till after ET - roll on midnight) been reasonably quiet tonight though but things tend to go mad in the last couple of hours with everyone wanting Dr home visits before bed time.

Hospital phoned today to say not to come in for scan on Friday, something about my bloods being a bit low today - didn't really understand but hopefully will get resolved at scan on Monday.

Hope everyone is doing OK, I'm feeling a little better tonight but tired now.


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

hey girls i am feeling a bit better today felt a little sick and down in the dumps never went to weigh in yesterday either i know it was the wrong thing not to do but i could not face it 

i cant make that weekend at all i could the weekend before and after


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

Scotlass - glad to hear you are feeling better today.  Like you I can't make 12th but I could possibly do  Sat 5th anytime after 1pm or weekend of 19-20th.  

Well I'm feeling a bit better too, had my backshift last night at WGH, finished at midnight and felt overcome with relief as I've booked a/l next week at this job due to it being a nightshift and advised by RIE to book it off as I'll struggle to stay awake on tx, the following week I'll probably be off sick for EC and ET and the week after I'll either be taking as s/l or a/l depending on whether Dr will give me a line. Still working Mon-Wed afternoons but it's less stressful, more enjoyable and less tiring and I'm still doing dog walking Tues-Friday mornings but that doesn't worry me.  So now starting to relax and look after myself and try to get those follies to grow.


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi girls,

sorry it has been a while, and this will be very short:

Berry - fingers crossed for you for Friday!!!
Dawn - have pm-ed you

Everyone: BIG hello and    

Caroline


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

quick post from me, I'm off for the weekend with my mum and sister, so won't be about for a while.

Berry - wanted to send you lots of luck                     for Friday, keeping everything crossed for you whiel I'm away.  Keep your chin up and try soem positive thoughts  

Owne - good luck with scan on Mon, I'm sure all will be fine,   

Big hugs to everyone else.  I can make the 12th for lunch, but might be feeling rouogh as have my work night out on the 11th!  Plus supposed to be going out again on the 12th for dinner with friends.  Sunday 13th would suit, or the following Saturday?
Take care
Dxx


----------



## younglou (Oct 1, 2009)

Hello everyone

Still getting used to this forum so excuse me for the lack of posts and personals as am not able to spend that much time online.

*Berry * - am I right in thinking you have gone to the GCRM for your latest treatment? The only reason I ask is because I am considering using them to pay for our 1st attempt as the waiting list for NHS treatment is 3 years at ERI and I really don't want to wait that long.
How have you found them and how quickly were you able to get your first consultation then treatment? 
I noticed on their webiste that they now have a Edinburgh satellite clinic which would be great for my DH and I, as getting the time off work especially for him would be quite difficult so any less travelling time would be great. Have you used this clinic at all? Sorry for all the questions but any information you have would be apprecitated.

Helllo to everyone else and hope your well whatever stage you are at.

Louise


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Pumpkin you take it easy now, not too much lifting cakes and cups, might pull a muscle. 

Berry sending you a huuuge positive magic vibe      

Owen, I'm glad to hear you are going to have a bit more time to relax. Not that I am advocating doing nothing, but just not too much.

Peanuts, have a lovely weekend with your mum and sister. It really sounds like a lovely opportunity for a chat and a bit of shopping. Did you find your long-sleeved tops at Asda?

December meet-up - I can do the 5th or the 19th of December, so happy to fit round those with more restricted schedules for Saturdays. Unfortunately, I work on a Sunday so not ideal for me.

I have made a list of dates mentioned so far - please add yourself or amend it if it isn't accurate for you.

Marta - 5th 12th or 19th
Owen - 5th or 19th/20th
Peanuts 5th 12th (but not ideal) or 19th
Pumpkin 12th
Irish 12th
Scotslass 5th or 19th

Not much happening today for me, but am now taking anti-bs (yiipppeeieieie) and I think it will do the trick for my sinusitus.


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Hello

Hope you are all well.  I am doing fine, managing to walk short distances so managed to the cafe yesterday with my friend for lunch which was lovely.  Off out again this afternoon for coffee and cake (well tea and cake actually as I dont drink coffee! )  Its a hard life!!
Marta - I could also do the 5th but cant do the 19th
Berry - sending you lots and lots of               for Friday xxx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi girls,

I'm so af crampy this morning... i think she is on her way!!!!


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Oh berry, I so hope she isn't coming     I know I can't say anything to make you feel better, but just wanted to say I am thinking of you and sending massive    

Marta - thanks for doing the date thing. I was thinking of doing the same! 

I can also do Sun 13th or 20th - we are in Barcelona w/e of the 5th and going to We will Rock you on the matinee of the 19th. Think it is going to be impossible to suit everyone!! My December diary has started to get busy!!

Pile of work to do so better get on    xx


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Berry - Sending you   and hoping its not AF cramps but just stress.  Hang in there


----------



## roma2006 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Folks

Logged in today, not been on for a while!  Last cycle was November 2007!!  I still have 3 embies on ice and debating on when to take action.  There are lots of BFP so congratulations to you all.

Peanuts I read what has been happening, sending you a big hug.

Take Care

Roma


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Roma I'm sorry about your loss and the nil fertilisation. I hope 2010 is your year. The frosties are sure to be good quality.   

Irish -BARCELONA!!! You lucky thing. I wouldn't mind missing a FF meet-up to go to Barcelona. 

Berry cramping could be a pg symptom as well, but I know you want to prepare yourself if it is a negative. It is easier to be positive though, you have a better time of it either way. Fingers crossed for tomorrow.     

I'm just going to update the dates again

Marta - 5th 12th or 19th no Sundays
Owen - 5th or Sat/Sun 19th/20th
Peanuts 5th 12th (but not ideal) or 19th
Pumpkin 5th or 12th
Irish 12th or Sundays 13th or 20th
Scotslass 5th or 19th

It's looking like the 5th suits the most people or possibly one of the Sundays perhaps the 20th. 
I will be on annual leave over Christmas and Hogmanay so have those weekends free.


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

am i aloud to come to the meet up??   Or is it just for the ERI girls   xxx


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

Berry - course you can come along,don't be silly.  The more the merrier!  Good luck for tmw by the way!


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

thanks owenl. I need all the luck i can get.... i really think its a BFN!!!!!!!!!!   

I will go for the 5th for the meet up 2  xxxxx


----------



## Nelly Mac (Aug 27, 2009)

Berry - good luck for tomorrow       
Remember I had the af pains too!!!  Will be thinking of you tomorrow xx


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Berry - you are a ERI or RIE girl so of course you are welcome!   Will be thinking of you tomorrow, what time do you go for the test?

Roma - Hello.  Sorry to hear about your treatment journey.  Wishing you all the best for when you are ready to start again. 

Not much else to report.  Have started cutting back on my painkillers and feeling better.  Just taking paracetamol twice a day now.  It was lovely to get out of the house again today for a little bit.

Hello to everyone


----------



## JSparrow (May 6, 2009)

Hello!  Berry - wishing you so much luck for tomorrow..  I have everything crossed that this will be your time..     

I could make a meet on the 5th, or any other date to be honest...  So count me in..  Would be lovely to put faces to names....

xx


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

The 5th will be fine for me unless AF starts then.   it won't!  With a bit of luck I'll be coming out to celebrate my BFP.

EC provisionally being looked at Friday 20th but may be Mon 23rd depending on growth rate.

Changed my profile photo to cheer me up - it's a picture of Perdie "my 1st baby".  She's what keeps me going through the hard times.


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

yea the 5th will be great for me too it will probably be the last day off before the big C word lol 

  if we get a wee list of names going we could do a wee secret santa kind of thing just buy a prezzie for the person thats sitting on your left or right lol make it like 5.00 or something dont worry if u think its lame was just a wee idea lol 

where would we meet i dont know much of edinburgh but hubby does so he will probably know


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

forgot to say good luck berry for tomorrow x

anyone wanna add me to ******** .... please pm me


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Owenl - love the picture of your "1st baby", I have my own "hairy baby" too!  Mine is a bit bigger than you but he thinks he is small and likes to sit on your knee!  

DH is out tonight and i'm watching a programme on the "octomum" who had the 8 babies and already has 6.  Probably not a good idea for me to watch it!  But never mind!  I wouldnt want 8 at once but one or two would be nice!


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

Pumpkin - thought your picture was great too!  Perdie thinks she's bigger, takes no messing from larger dogs but like yours likes her cuddles and sitting on my knee too.

Not been watching TV tonight, booked a weeks holiday in Lanzarote for end of Feb.  the way I see it is, if this IVF works this time round then I'll be approx 15-16 weeks pregnant and safe to travel, if tx doesn't work, I can enjoy a few beers and watersports and think about having a final go at tx when I get back at end of Feb.  3 attempts on NHS and can't afford to go private so will defo be my last go but hopefully I won't need to worry!  I will be pregnant by Xmas and yes, two would have been nice - always hated being an only child myself but one would be fantastic


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Owenl - Sending you lots of        that this round will be really successful for you.  A holiday sounds lovely something to look forward to after Christmas and you should be over the worst of the morning sickness by then


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

blood test is 10.45   so i wont get result till after 5pm. I will do a test when i get home though cos i cant bear not knowing any longer.... even though i do know the outcome   xxxx


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

berry its your time this time xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

thanks scotlass. I'm sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo nervous this morning. I really dont think it has worked... the af pains r still here and i just feel so yuck. I have to go through 2 glasgow at 9.15 so we make it in time for blood. so i'm just getting ready to leave.... i feel like i may pass out!

I'll speak 2 u all soon.... 

bye xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

you will be fine xx 

  wishing u all the luck in the world i am at work till 7 so wont hear your good news till i get home x


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

hiya

Just popping in to see how you all are.

Berry you need to be more positive   this will be your time girl      

Owen Lanzrote you lucky thing. Remember your cardi for night time, its windy there.

Irishlady Barcelona is lovely we went for the day years ago and keep promising to go back.

Hi AnneS, Kat, Peanuts, scotslass, pumkin, jsparrow, marta and anyone else I've forgotten. Hope you are all well and sending you some     for your tx's.


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Sorry I missed you this morning Berry...just to say I am thinking of you  

Looks like I will miss the Christmas get together, but I will be thinking of you all when I am in Barcelona!! 

xx


----------



## Cazzaw (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi Girls

Just popping on to send Berry huge      

Hope the journey is not too bad going through looking forward to reading   news PMA PMA 

Hope everyone else is well 

C x


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey girls

Just popping on to wish Berry lots of luck for today - thinking of you.



Hannahx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

its a bfn


----------



## JSparrow (May 6, 2009)

Berry - are you sure?  Did you do an HPT?  I have logged on from work very quickly to see how you got on....  Feeling your pain, but wait until the official results...

Sending lots of love and hugs xxxxxxxx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Oh berry, I am so sorry. I was going to ask the same as sparrow, is there any chance it could be wrong? I want to come round and hug you in person      

xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

i did a test. I know thats the result and no point in trying to hold out for blood result cos its over. I'm so gutted, so gutted no tears will even come out.


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Oh Berry, I am so so sorry


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Oh Berry     I hope the hcg says something different


----------



## Cazzaw (Oct 22, 2008)

Ditto what Jane says Berry..............its still early for HPT and was it 1st sample of the day??

   

C x


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

bloods confirm a chemical preg


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Oh Berry I dont know what to say, but I am so sorry, was so hoping it was going to work out for you this time


----------



## Nelly Mac (Aug 27, 2009)

Berry - I'm so sorry, sending you and dh loads of      
xxxx


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

Berry - not much more that I can add.  Really sorry about the result.  Look after yourself and DH


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Just wanted to say how sorry I am about the BFN Berry  . It's such a tough time and no matter how hard you try to protect yourself it's still a shock. Take care of yourself and DH.
Love
Jan xx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

berry have sent you a pm xx


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

so sorry berry i am just home from work xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks girls for all the lovely messages. it means so much. I'm defo gonna go for tx again... but i need to figure out whats going wrong. I hope Peanuts can maybe give me some info on the tests she had in london as i think this may be the right way to go. GCRM told me they have to review my case and they will phone me for a followup with them. So i need to wait until tuesday for that. I just cant beilive that i have been doing this for a full year and i am still at square 1!!!!! I got myself into such a state this afternoon i actually had a panic attack and i thought i was gonna die... well i knew i wouldnt die... but i was scared. I was really ill.... i think this is the worst i have ever been.... i'm just sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo gutted that has happened again. 

Thanks for everything girls... i'll b on 2morrow with a better head. 

xxxxx


----------



## younglou (Oct 1, 2009)

*Berry55*

I am so sorry to hear that it wasn't the news you had hoped for! I know how hard it must be for you, I've watched my sister go through the rollercoaster of the journey of TTC for the last 8 years and am just at the beginning of it myself.

Are you thinking about the tests for immune treatment/MTHFR? This is what finally worked for my sister this year and what I'm looking to get tested for just in case I have inherited the gene mutation too! It has taken some convincing from the ERI but I have an appointment with the Western General at the Genetic Department in a couple of weeks to see if they will do some tests for me.

I really wish all the best for you and (((((((big hugs)))))))

Louise


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Berry - just wanted to say so sorry to get your news.  Thinking of you at this time.
Look after yourself

Hannahxx


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi everyone sorry not been on manic at work - getting audited!!! boooo!!

Berry I am gutted to hear your news, my thoughts are with you!!!

Nx


----------



## JSparrow (May 6, 2009)

Berry, I am so sorry to hear that it was a BFN...  So upsetting for you and DH.

Big hugs to you and lots of love xx


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

Berry hope you are ok xx

    i am on holiday all week so getting the dust of the wii fit and getting my gym gear on lol 

  did everyone see the coca cola advert last night its official its Christmas lol 


    hope everone is ok


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Hello ladies

Hope you are all doing ok.  Berry sending you lots of    and hope you and DH are looking after yourselves and taking it easy.
Scotlass - Enjoy your holiday off work.  Hope you enjoy the wii fit, I shall need to start getting on mine again.  DH bought the winter olympics so I did manage to do the bob sleigh game where you sit on the board - not very energetic but good fun!!  hope you have a nice relaxing week before the rush up to Christmas, do you have to work extra hours with it being so busy?
Owenl - How are you doing, do you go back for another scan next week?

Well I managed a 15 min walk today so was quite pleased with myself.  I have got to go to the nurse on Wed to get the next zoladex implant, not looking forward to that, Irishlady you know how much they hurt!  Still it will be worth it.  Think I am starting to get a few hot flushes, mainly in the evenings and at night.  Difficult to know whether its a flush or I'm just getting hot but they seem to come really quickly and pass in a minute or so.  If that is the only side effect I get I dont mind, I'm usually cold so its a nice change!!

Hi to everyone else.  Off to get a cup of tea to warm me up, where are these hot flushes when you need them!!


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

Berry - hope you are OK

Scotlass - Enjoy your time off work.  

Pumpkin-pie - I have scan tmw am then I'm at a conference all day at work.  I think they are hoping for EC Friday 20th or latest Monday 23rd.  Hopefully will have a better idea tommorrow.  Glad to hear you are starting to get walking again, a little bit every day and you will get there.  Whereabouts do you stay?  I'm in Corstorphine area and walk the dogs every morning around Cammo or Cramond for 45mins to an hour.  Tmw I've had to get a dog walker in due to scan and longer hours at work but this is ad-hoc and someone I trust.

Going to watch the Xfactor result and hope the twins are in the bottom two again tonight.

Feeling better this week, my mood swings are better, the hot flushes seem to have stopped and even DH has said I've not been as grumpy as the last two weeks when he was just about ready to kill me.

Hi to everyone else.  Off to snuggle up on the sofa.  DH making the tea, been out for a 6 mile cycle today with the dog and DH for a bit of exercise from Dalmeny to Newbridge and back along the old railway line - feeling a tad tired now.


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Berry I'm sorry to hear about your BFN, that is so sad. It is great to have a plan, but please give yourself time to get over this loss and the hard time your body has had. You are so young, you have years ahead of you TTC, I'm sure  you will be a mummy soon. Let us know  your plans.
IVF is so hard on you physically and mentally. I'm sure I have had this horrible virus and infection because my body was run-down by two consecutive IVF treatment cycles. Make sure you take care of  yourself and have lots of pampering.         

Owen I'm trying to remember where you live. My family live in Queensferry, so you were quite near them with your cycle. It sounds as if you are taking a really good approach to the treatment and not making it the epicentre of your life.

Pumpkin that is great about the 15 minute walk, tomorrow 20 minutes and before you know it you will be limping a marathon.  

Scotlass get those jogging bottoms on and go for it! Enjoy your holiday!

Sparrow how's work? Is it still very busy?

Young good for you, sticking to your guns and getting the testing. Hopefully you will have the all clear.  

I'm feeling a lot better now I am on anti-bs. For some reason ITV and ITV2 were both out of service last night, so I didn't manage to record the XFactor. WAH! MIght have to wait until later in the week for a repeat. Boo! Heard something about a pineapple??


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

Marta - I stay in Clermiston (Corstorphine) but it's only 15 mins drive to Dalmeny so not far.  I'm trying hard not to let tx take over my life.  Finding it difficult to keep up my normal exercise schedule cycling to work every day but a leisurly cycle on days off work I think helps me feel almost normal for a little while.

Scan tmw at 8am, need to be up at 6am as have a conference to go to for work at 9.30am straight from hospital so need to be a bit smarter b4 going to RIE than usual, going to be a tiring day.

You could catch up with Xfactor on Iplayer, I did this last weekend on the computer.  Won't tell you the results then just in case you want to try and see it first.


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Dh and I had a meeting with our consultant last week. Long story short: we are back on the waiting list for another ICSI ... Won't be until April. I heard that there will be a lot of treatment in January and February ( the nurse said).
We discussed the tests they did on me, apparently a few are those they do for recurrent miscarriage. Though I officially do not qualify, the twin specialist went ahead and did some anyway because she felt quite strongly that I should be checked out for loosing a pregnancy so late. But they did not really find anything except that I carry the gene for sticky blood. That in itself is not an explanation though as only when you acquired or developed sticky blood is there a known likelihood for risk of miscarriage. I only repeat what I remember ...

Anyway, ICSI it is and then we still have two frosties ... All difficult decisions. Had a loooong talk with DH before and after teh meeting, which is good because we have to go through this together.

Berry - hunny, I don't know what to say - I am so sorry for you. Your dreams trashed again. I know how hard that must be. i am thinking of you and I do hope that you are recovering from your hurt and pain. We are stronger than we think even if it does not feel that way right now. You are very brave to go through multiple treatments. Be very very good to yourself, give yourself time. And take care!      

Silver6 - your inbox is full and we are trying to PM you!! Hope you see this  

Everyone - will be on here a bit more again but have just spent an hour trying to read up, so no more personals I am afraid - must get to work!!

 C

P.S. A pre-x-mas meet up would be great, if you have me ... I can do the 5th or 19th, but not the 12th - sorry!


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

Quick update from me - scan today 7 follies on left and 3 on right all around 11-15mm.  EC may be on Friday but they couldn't decide today as they are still a little small, it may be Monday.  I'll find out at next scan on Wed morning.


----------



## Nelly Mac (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi ladies    

Owenl - that's great news... Good luck for EC!

Berry - hope you are well x

Annes - that must be a relief to be finally getting some answers.  Wishing you loads of      for your next tx!!

Neave - how's it going?  

Pumpkin - glad things are getting better for you - you'll be running around like a mad woman soon!!  Take it easy x

Scotlass - hope the wii fit is going well!!  Mine hasn't even been out its box!

Hi and big    to Sparrow, Ebony, Marta, Younglou, Irish, Jane, Cazza, Silver - hope I've remembered everyone!!

I'm going a bit   on this 3ww... still another week to go 'til first scan and I think I'm losing the plot.  Still, at least 'I'm A Celeb 'is on again - great to take your mind of everything   
xxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

AnneS - Great to hear from you again.  Hope the time goes quickly until April and you take the time to get yourself ready and prepared.  Thats good that they have done some tests.

Owenl- Hope those follies continue to grow, are you doing anything particular to help them?  Just another 2 months and I will be there, thats quite a scary thought!

Nelly - Yes I am doing fine, not quite running around but managed a 20 minute walk with DH and the dog today. 

Marta - Hope your tv is back up and running and you manage to catch up with x-factor.

Hi to everyone else


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi there AnneS,

I have cleared some space in my mailbox and replied to your PM - thanks for letting me know.

Love
Jan xx


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

Pumpkin - just the usual things like drinking milk, pineapple juice and trying to put hot water bottle of tummy a couple of times a day.  I'm a bit of a slow responder, 1st tx it took 18 days stimming, this time looking like the same although this time round they seem to be growing at about the same rate and RIE seem a bit more pleased about them, don't know if they are just trying to cheer me up and stop me worrying!  How are you getting on, how is the walking going?

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Owenl - Thanks for the tips.  I hate drinking milk but I dont mind it in cereal or yoghurts so will have to stock up on them when the time comes.  Hope your next scan shows they have grown well.  Do you feel sore when they are growing?  The walking is getting much better, managed 20 mins last night so was quite pleased.  Am going to venture into town on Saturday, I have a massage and facial booked so it will be a nice treat, just going to tell the therapist not to go anywhere near my stomach!! Although it does feel a lot better now and not really painful.  Stopped taking my paracetamol several days ago and have been fine.

Got my next zoladex injection tomorrow.  Have been getting more hot flushes, mainly in the evening and at night, real pain when you are trying to sleep and you have to keep throwing off the duvet until you cool down then pull it back on and then throw it back off - its exhausting!


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi everyone,

had my blood taken to have my AMH or AHM (which is it??) levels tested. Apparently the ERI does not use "the old" hormone test anymore to test ovarian reserves. Did you know that? You probably did   - but it was news to me. Anyway, waiting for the results now ...

C A


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi AnneS,

Just wnted to say gd luck with ur test results. When will u get them back?? xxxx


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Another question just popped into my head: I am starting to take some multi vitamins again - a nutritionist once told me not to take these with a cup of tea as the tannins in tea reduce the working of the vitamins (she said you might as well flush them down the loo !!   ) - Did you get any advice who and when and with what to take vitamins?

Silver :  

Berry - Hi hunny! No idea - forgot to ask - d'oh!  

C A


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Hi AnneS - Its AMH, I got mine taken I think in August.  I dont know whether they will take it again now I have had the operation.  Mine was high last time but now I have had the op on both ovaries and the cyst it probably will have dropped.  Not sure about the multivitamins, I hadnt heard that.  They didnt offer any advice at the RIE just checked that I was taking folic acid and asked what kind.  I was just taking folic acid but am swapping back onto the multivitamins pregnacare.  Will make sure I dont take any tea with them just incase, thanks.


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

Afternoon girls sorry not been on the past couple of days 

  i have done nothing but cry since sunday and i dont know why lol  

  just sat and watched the movie My Sisters Keeper 

  that  would not have helped today lol 

  hope everyone is ok 

  Berry glad to see ya back


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Oh Scotlass, sorry to hear you have been feeling down.  Watching My Sisters keeper certainly wouldnt have helped!! I havent watched the film yet but I read the book and cried and cried but enjoyed it!!  Hope you are feeling better soon, you need to find yourself a cheery film to watch


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

thanks pumkin its wierd i dont feel down just crying at anything lol


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Scotlass sorry to hear you are down, I don't think the weather is helping and also watching my sister's keeper   Like pumpkin I have read the book but not seen the film, don't feel emotionally stable enough for that  

pumpkin, good luck for tomorrow...just think after that only 1 more to go!!! I had 2 mini night sweats the other night and still getting stinking headaches but no hot flushes yet!!  

owenl hope scan goes well tomorrow and follies are doing well  

Berry how did you get on with follow up at clinic??  

Caroline thanks for tips re. vits, haven't heard that before.

Hi and big      to everyone else

xx


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi all,

Hi Caroline, it's nice to see you on here so much.  AMH it's anti mullerian hormone or something like that. There seem to be lots of different measurement ranges in use, very confusing as there seem to be different methods of measuring or at least different units of measurement employed. I found this on a fertilty blog
"The AMH range is from 0.0-10.0 (and for infertile women the practical range is 0.0-6.5) a fertility clinic likes to see a woman with a reading greater than 1.24. And anything below .70 is considered LOW"
You would have to check with ERI to find out the scale they use. I know they think AMH over 5 indicates a 'normal' response.

Berry how are you? I hope you are taking it easy and doing things you like.  

Scotslass, I'm sorry to hear  you are feeling down. What do you think is causing you to feel so sad? Not sure what that film is, but it sounds like a film to be avoided by anyone feeling depressed. 

Irish those headaches sound bad, you can take paracetamol quite safely. You probably know that, but just in case. I hope they die down soon. Sparrow had those as well, it's such a nuisance.  

Owen that's great that you are keeping so active and having lots on the go, good for your mental health IMO.

Pumpkin have you been out today - nice sunshine!

Re the meet-up It looks like the 5th of December is going to be a good day for most people, can I put that in my diary or do we need to have more of a discussion?
Where would you guys like to meet? Lunch?

I went back to the doctors yesterday - it was the last day of the anti-bs. He didn't give me any more, but did give me a much stronger nasal spray. I do feel much better, still a bit congested, but nothing like it was. Now I just need to get a bit of sleep, have been averaging about four hours for the past two months.


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

hiya,

thanks for the replies, by the way: I am not sure whether the 'vitamins + tea = nothing" statement is true, it is what a nutritionist said to me. Did anyone hear anything similar or different? 

The 5th December sounds good and I guess if we want to try to get in somewhere, we better book as in my experience places start booking out soon. Though maybe this year that does not apply quite so strongly, with people having less money etc.   

Scotslass - maybe your feelings just need out. Catharsis. It is good that you don't feel down as such, being emotional takes a lot of energy though. Be good to yourself. 

Everyone:  

C A


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Hi

Just back from the doctors, feeling   .  Was told that it was a locum nurse and she hadnt ever done any zoladex injections and no doctor was available so would have to make another appointment.  I said it would have to be soon as the injection was due today (meant to be every 28 days), so they gave me an appointment tomorrow.  I presume one more day wont affect things but they must say 28 days for a reason.  If the usual nurse isnt on tomorrow I think I might phone the RIE and see if they can give it to me, I have the actual drug as had to pick it up from pharmacy.  You would think any qualified nurse would be fine to give it, I know its an implant rather than an actual injection but the nurse at the Murrayfield had never given it before but she just read what the instructions said and did it, no problem!  Hmmmm, not impressed   Especially as I was dreading it as its sore!
Be back later when I am feeling more calm


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi 
Pumpkin - hope you get your zoladex injection sorted.  It must be really infuriating for you not knowing if you will get it tommorrow either.  Nice day for a walk if a bit chilly, maybe a short walk will help calm you down, I'm just back from walking the hounds (all 4 of them) up Corstorphine Hill and always feel good after a walk.

Hi to Marta, Peanuts, AnneS. Scotlass, Irish and anyone else I've missed.

Had scan this morning and now booked in for EC on Friday and ET Monday.  Have 3 follies on left between 15-19mm and 10 on the right plus two or 3 smaller ones.

No more jags after ovulation one tonight at 10pm.  RIE 8am on Friday, op booked for 9am.  Emma said I'm the only one in for operation on Friday at the moment so will get a nurse all to myself.


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Hi Owenl - thats good news about EC, very exciting and great you just have one last jag to go.  I am feeling better now have googled zoladex and found something that said it didnt matter if it was a few days late as long as you get it the week it is due. So panic over! 

Marta - hope you are feeling better soon, you have had a real time of it.  Hopefully the antibiotics will have done there job and you will be back to full strength soon.  The 5th is ok for me, dont mind whether its lunch or coffee.  Regarding the AMH I dont know whether the RIE use a different scale as my AMH was 28.2 which would be way off that scale, I know they said it was quite high and therefore could be at risk of OHSS, I am guessing its probably dropped now because of the cysts.  Will just have to wait and see.

Scotlass - Have you been on your wii fit?

Hi to everyone else


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

yea had an hour this morning and might push myself and have an hour once the sky man has been can u imagine me doing wii fit and him coming to the door lol


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Oh pumpkin that is v annoying and frustrating. That happened to me on my 2nd one too, I was really upset as I had psyched myself up for it and dh came along with me, but had to change to later that day and had to go by myself. Yep you can always go to ERI for it, they told me I could go along if I was struggling to get it at GPs. Hope you get it tomorrow, 2 down 1 to go!!

I am in a really cr*p mood tonight, already in pj's and want to go to bed..but will stay up till I have watched spooks   Have been surrounded by babies, pregnant women, and been buying baby presents, so I am thoroughly fed up. Have been v abrupt with dh, poor thing, but I think he is getting used to my mood swings...thoroughly fed up today....sorry for grumpy post but I am sure you lovely ladies will understand  

Scotlass, well done for doing an hour this morning, did you manage anymore? 

Owenl, all the best for Friday and enjoy your injection free day tomorrow  

Hi AnneS and Marta - I had to take codiene in the head for my headache, so felt quite spaced out last night 

Berry, how are you doing??  

Big hugs to everyone else  
xx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

I also forgot to say I had amh test done last month and it came back as a 4, not great. But I developed mild OHSS during last cycle, so not sure what happened there,  I may just be an anomaly


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi everyone,

am having a not good day already (weather does not help AND getting thoroughly stuck in traffic ...  ). 

Irishlady - interesting that you had a low-ish AMH result yet developed OHSS. It goes to show that these tests are only ever indicators, a fact that Dr T was emphasising strongly when we saw him last week. He said it is only a 'snap shot' of a moment. I guess for you that means having developed OHSS is a good sign  

Scotlass - Wii sport sounds fun  

Pumpkin - glad to hear that the delay is not affecting you too much.

Owenl - fingers crossed for tomorrow and Monday. Nice to know you are the only one on Friday - no waiting in line for you!!! Best of luck - I hope it all goes very smoothly for you.

martakeithy - thanks for the detailed answer re AMH test and results, have not had my results yet. Will try to remember to ring today  

Berry - how are you??

Big   to everyone: Silver, Doodler, Peanuts, Kat, Neave and sparro and everyone else who is reading here. Sorry if I did not list your name.  

Caroline


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Well just back from GPs and got my injection, it also did not really hurt much - hooray! Just a little sting not anything like last time so that was great!  I have got a really bad headache today, not sure if thats the zoladex or just a sore head.  Have taken some paracetamol and going to go and have a wee rest and see if it goes away.
Irish - hope you are feeling better today sending you


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi all,

Pumpkin, hooray at being stabbed with a needle - what's wrong with us, we actually want to be injected.   Good that you are progressing.

Caroline I meant to say about the tea thing, I definitely remember reading that it can inhibit uptake of iron, so possibly other minerals and things, however I think it was if you drank large quantities. Also read that morning is best time for vitamins and things and fruit juice is also not a good 'washer downer' for them. Just water probably to be on the safe side.
Not complicated at all is it.

Right off swimming with DS....  Why?


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girlie's  

Sorry I've been AWOl, got back from my weekend away on Monday, but work has been manic and only getting logged in today.  Has taken me over an hour to catch up with all the posts, so will only be a quick message to say hello and then I'll have to go to bed, got an early start tomorrow.

Berry - so sorry to hear you news    Will PM you over the weekend with all my immune details.  But you need to concentrate on getting over your loss, you've had 2 experiences close together, and that can take a wee while to come to terms with   

OwneL - good luck tomorrow for EC      Hope you're planning to take it easy during 2ww!  During stimms and 2ww, you're not supposed to do anything strenuous, but I guess you're body is used to it - unlike mine!! 

Roma - hi hun, good to see you posting again    Is this you gearing up for txt again next year?

5th suits me for lunch for a Christmas meet up - so have pencilled it into my diary - any ideas for location?

Big hugs to you all    will be back over the weekend to catch up properly
Dxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Just wanting to wish Owenl good luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of you


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

Dissapointed - out of 10 follicles I only got 4 eggs  .  Wasn't expecting that at all - last tx I had eggs in all follicles, not sure what it all means and wasn't getting any real answers at RIE.  Just need to hope now that they fertilise.  RIE will be phoning me before 12 tommorrow to advise how many fertilised (if any) and what time ET on Monday.  A bit worried as last tx out of the 10 eggs, 6 fertilised but only 2 were considered good enough for ET, with less to play with I'm not filled with hope.

Very sore, right ovary quite high and feel like I've been punched to death.  Been in bed most of the day, just got up to report on here.


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Oh Owenl, sending you lots of   .  Will be   that all 4 of those eggs fertilise and will be good ones for you, you know they say it only takes 1.      Hope the pain eases soon.  Will be thinking of you tomorrow as you wait for the call and hoping it will be good news xxx


----------



## Fiona M (Jan 20, 2007)

I've not posted on here for a while so some of you may not know me.  We went through ICSI this month (4th attempt) and guess what its a BFP!!!  Can't believe it we have never had a BFP before and this was going to be our last attempt as we couldn't cope with anymore heartache.  My HCG was 120, is that quite good?
Go for scan on 8/12 and it is going to drag in!!

Owen - I had 5 eggs and 3 fertilised.  Only 2 were good enough (grade 2) to get put in.  I have never had any frosties.  I know its hard to keep positive all the time but you still have a good chance of getting 2 good grade embryos.

Can I just say to the girls who are getting the zoladex inj, I have been getting this on and off in between cycles for about 3 years now and I get it at my local GP's and they give a local anaesthetic inj first and you the you don't feel a thing.  Don't think I could get it without the local first!!!

Hope everyone is doing well.
Fiona


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Hi Fiona

Congratulations on your BFP - thats fantastic news.  Hope the time goes quickly till your scan and wishing you all the best    My last zoladex didnt feel sore, just a wee nip and that was it, I was quite relieved!


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Just on briefly but couldn't read and run.

*Owenl* - I have the same problem, both times have appeared to have a good number of follicles but got very disappointing numbers of eggs. There are however quite a few of us from this thread past and present who prove it's not the number of eggs that really matters. I did start to wonder if you get better quality eggs if you produce fewer, something to think about to give you some hope. Will be keeping everything crossed for good news from tomorrow's call    

*Fiona* - congratulations, that's wonderful news   Hope the dreaded 3ww speeds past 

*Berry* - sorry I'm so late posting but I was really sorry to see your news last week  Hope you are managing to pick yourself back up and there will be better news in the pipeline for you soon 

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all doing well 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi everyone

Fiona hi there, that's fantastic news about the BFP you must be so pleased. Lots of stickies too you and your embie.      

Owen it's such a lottery, there really isn't much you can take from your results last time, people have lots of eggs and no  BFP and then one egg and a BFP, it's mind boggling. I do trot out this story but a friend had 4 eggs fertilised, two weren't good enough to freeze and the other two went back in both were grade 2 embies and she had a BFP with twins!! You just don't know. Sending your embies lots of positive vibes.      
Can't wait to hear your news tomorrow.

Peanuts so there you are! I thought you had emigrated to New York on a permanant basis. Did you have a good time? Was it warm or freezing?


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Nelly - i am ok! Got my 1st can on Fri 27th Nov - so will wait and see. But had really bad runs!!

Hope everyone else is well - thinking of you all!

Sorry have to run - will do personals later - got to take my parents to Sainsburys - oh no!!

Nxx


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi girls
My posts get shorter and shorter as this is my third attempt this morning - keep losing connection just as finish typing!!

Anyway - just popped on to say.

FionaM - I remember you - not sure if you remember me but we were going through tx at the same time last year - just to say congratulations on your BFP - thats fantastic news - so happy for you.  Hope the next three weeks go quickly and that you get well looked after while you are waiting.  Congrats again!

Owen - just wanted to reiterate what everyone else is saying.  I had 5 eggs and remember feeling a bit disappointed and everyone on here telling me not to be silly and it was quality that was important - only 3 fertlised - one was no good to freeze and the other two implanted.  Everyone said "it only takes one" and they were right!  We got a BFP and our little boy is almost 7 months old.
Got everything crossed for you and hope that the 2ww goes quickly.

Neave - dont think I have had a chance to say congratulations on your BFP.  Thats fantastic - hope the weeks til scan go quickly.

Anyway - sorry no more personals but best go and post this before I lose it as well.  Hope everyone has a lovely weekend.

Speak soon
Hannah xx


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks to Ebony, Marta, Eclaire, FionaM, PumpkinPie for your kind words and thoughts.  I know myself it only takes one, it was just the shock, I really thought I'd had a better cycle this time round, first tx I'd just started 2 new jobs and was under a lot of stress, this time I've been more relaxed about the whole thing so I thought less stress would equal better cycle!

Phoned the hopsital earlier as sitting on tenderhooks waiting for a call around 11am which never came.  They phoned me back at 12.30 to let me know that I'd had a reasonable result and 3 out of 4 have fertilised.  Just going to hope now that 2 of them are good quality to put back in for ET on Monday at 10.30am.  

Stomach still in a lot of pain so taking it easy next couple of days - will be vegging out tonight to watch the Xfactor.  All going to plan test date 4th Dec.

Fiona - congrats on the BFP.


----------



## Nelly Mac (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi girls...!!
Just wanted to quickly log on and say to Owenl - Great News    
I know it's so disappointing when you don't get many follicles, but wanted to say - keep your pecker up!!!
I only got two eggs, thankfully both fertilized and I got a BFP!!  There is always hope!!!  It is so right when everyone says it's quality not quantity, and the old cliche of it only takes one is so true!!!  You could get 50 eggs and none fertilize!!!
Sending loads of       to you, hoping that you get a couple of cracking embies put back next week, and I'll be keeping my fingers well and truly crossed for you for the next 2 weeks!!!
    xx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi Owen

Thats great news on your 3 wee embies  .  I know you've been disappointed, believe me we've all been there going through txt, but try to focus on your wee embies, and take it easy for ET on Monday.  Hope you've taking some painkillers and not coping with the pain without them!

Good luck for Monday     
Dxx


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks Nelly and Peanuts - no fear, I'm popping the paracetamols and taking it easy.  Managed to stay out of bed today but just playing on the computer, and having DH run round after me.


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Owen that's great news! Keep your tummy warm and take it easy.    My tummy was really sore after the first IVF, don't know what they got up to when I was asleep. 
I just checked the friend who has the twins and she didn't have four good eggs, she has three and two put back the other didn't make it. So it's all still to play for.


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Hello everyone, just got on the computer,  Had a lovely day, managed into town for a quick look round John Lewis and then went for a massage and facial.  Lovely and relaxing although my shoulders were so tense it was a bit sore when the therapist was trying to get rid of the muscle knots!!  Then my parents came over for dinner so it was a nice day.

Owenl - Great news on the embies     Hope they continue to do well

Hi to everyone else, catch up soon.


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Oo Pumpkin I am doing this face   thinking about that therapist getting the knots out. Was it very busy in town?
We were down at Ocean Terminal for a little while and it was heaving.

Hi Nelly and Peanuts!

Meet up _ Can I be cheeky and suggest somewhere in the shore again? I was just thinking the Roseleaf is very nice and you don't have to have anything expensive or elaborate, just a coffee if you want and the parking is free.


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

where is that i stay in Haddington and dont know edinburgh much do we have a date yet ?


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

Scotlass - I think the best date for the majority was 5th.  Haven't been to Roseleaf or many places down the shore but easy to find I guess with it being on the Shore at Leith and not impossible to get to even for us in the sticks of Corstorphine.  Sounds good to me - had a wee peak on the website after sticking it into Goolgle - sounds yummy food as well as the coffee.

PumpkinPie - the massage sounds wonderful, I'm jealous.  Sounds like you had a really nice day yesterday!

Marta - thanks for the story of your friend with the twins.  It has given me some hope for Monday.  I'm just scared as last time 6 fertilised but only 2 were good enough to put back in, the others mutiplied into too many cells and I'm thinking with only 3 fertilised there may be no option but to choose an embryo that's not so good quality but I'm working on the    and   for a good result tommorrow.


Nelly - you too are proof that BFPs can happen with few only a few fertilised eggs.  How are you feeling now?  You must be over the moon.

Feeling a little better today, tummy isn't quite so tight, couldn't stand up straight yesterday, still very tender but moving around a bit more.  DHs birthday today and I was supposed to be taking him out for dinner but had to cancel that and instead he has to run around after me - nevermind I'll make it up to him maybe next weekend.


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Marta - yes town was really busy or at least John Lewis was.  Never been to Roseleaf is it right on the shore?  I will be probably coming by bus so as long as its not too far from the buses its fine by me.

Owenl - glad you are feeling a bit better tomorrow.  Will be thinking of you tomorrow.

GOt my follow up with my consultant tomorrow so hoping that will all go well.   to all


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Oo'er I didn't realise so many people were on the bus, perhaps it would be better to go somewhere more central. What about the Dome or somewhere on George Street.
That room to the right of the grill room at the Dome is a bit cheaper and more laid-back and you can just have a glass of wine if you don't want food. It's gorgeous with the Christmas decorations
Or even the big Starbucks which looks over the Castle, it's nice and comfy and a lovely view.

Scotslass we are meeting on December 5th it's a Saturday, I think the afternoon suits most people, 1 or 2 PM.

Owen I can't wait to see how things have gone tomorrow. The grade of embryo can be a bit misleading I think, lots of people do well with lower grades and there was a poster saying that her sister had blasts which were genetically checked and the two best quality both had genetic flaws, so even if the grade isn't great there is still hope. Big day tomorrow. 
May as well postpone the birthday until you are feeling better, I'm glad your tum is improving.

Pumpkin I hope your consultation goes well tomorrow. How are you getting on? Any more walks?


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

I've been told to turn up tmw with a half full bladder.  Hmmm, not sure how much to drink.  Don't want too much incase I can't hold it in, usually find I need the toilet when I get to the RIE regardless of how much I drink.  Think I'll leave drinking water till I get there and then maybe down a pint or two once they've told me the result of my embryos and hopefully just before I go in.  

Somewhere central for lunch would be easier for me.  George Street easy to get to on bus service.  Happy to go with the majority on where to eat/drink.

Pumpkin - hope it all goes well for you tmw.


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

just wanted to say gd luck to owenl for 2morrow xxxxx


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Morning ladies,

quick GOOD LUCK to Owenl for today - though you probably see this after the event ...

Fiona - congratulations and good luck for the next months!!!

The 5th December meet up: if central is better, how about the Cafe Rouge just off on George Street on Frederick Street. You can all sorts of food and just a drink if you like. It has more seats than the Dome's grill room, but I am not against meeting at the Dome, just trying to think of somewhere flexible (and central) to meet. I think the Starbucks would be ok if we agree on a lunch time meet, but have we decided on that yet?

Take care everyone.  

C A


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi
Well I'm now officially PUPO.  2 embies back on board - one Grade 2 borderline Grade 1 with 7 cells, and one Grade 2 with 6 cells at Day 3 transfer.  My other one was possible for freezing at Grade 2 6 cell, but as I'm NHS funded, my 3rd cycle should I need it would need to be from frozen if I chose to freeze it and I thought my chances would be better with another fresh cycle to improve chances of 2 embies to put back in so the 3rd embryo has been discarded.  I'm quite pleased with the result given that I only had the 3 that fertilised so time to relax now and take it easy.  Test date 4th Dec.


----------



## Nelly Mac (Aug 27, 2009)

Owenl - Congrats on being PUPO!!!!!     
Sounds like 2 great embies!!  Will keep my fingers crossed for the 2ww... sending loads of    
Now take it easy for a few days and let the little ones get comfy!!
xxx


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi all

Owen, Yay you! Excellent result and congrats on being PUPO!!!!     
How is your tum today? Did it all go well? Who was your doctor? Did you manage the full bladder OK?

Anne Cafe Rouge would be nice as well. I can't do the evening as DP works, but could do a later afternoon. 
My best times would be between 1pm and 5pm. Is the grill room the main room or the smaller room, I always get mixed-up? 
Quite fancy somewhere Christmassy or with a nice view? Anywhere else, suggestions?


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Hello 
Owenl - thats great news you got two in.   that they are making themselves nice and comfy as we speak.  That was a good plan about the frosties, hadnt thought about that but you wont be needing them anyway!  You take it and easy and get your feet up.

Martakeithy - Popped in to my work today for coffee and a catch up so had a walk, on the way home was starting to feel a bit tired!
Somewhere central would be good for me as easy to get to, could do lunch or afternoon so will go with the majority.  Are you bringing your teddy bear again?

Well I had my review with the consultant, he seemed pleased with how the op had gone and confident they removed all the endometriosis and that the ovaries were well preserved.  He said my tubes are totally blocked so in his mind there is no way I could get pregnant without the IVF, in some ways that was good to know as for so many years each month has been a nightmare always wondering if this month it might be good news and it never was.  At least now I know.  

Have my scan on Thursday to check how things are doing back at the RIE, not looking forward to that.  Although will be good to know how things are going. 

Hi to everyone else


----------



## bambinoplease (Nov 23, 2009)

Hello everyone, 

I have been reading your posts for a while now and finally have decided to join.  We have been trying to conceive for 3 years now and are on the NHS waiting list at the ERI for ICSI, have been on the waiting list for nearly 1 year so in the meantime are going to pay for one cycle ourselves which will start Feb 2010, I am very excited but just hoping it works.

I have been reading the journey that you have all been on so far and all sounds very similar and gives me hope that everything will work out in the end.  I also notice you all meet up face to face, I think that is brilliant and must be so nice to speak to someone who is going through exactly what you are.  

Anyway just wanted to say hi and that hopefully I can share my journey with you too. x


----------



## younglou (Oct 1, 2009)

Welcome bambinoplease

I am fairly new to this site too and although everyone seems a lot further on than me in terms of treatment, I'm sure they will be able to give lots of advice and support when my turn comes. The waiting lists frustrate me and like you I'm hoping to pay for a treament privately in the meantime although am thinking of going to glasgow for this. Not had any consultations yet.
Good luck for your, I'm sure Feb will be here before you know it.

Love

Louise


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi Bambinoplease

Welcome to the board - I'm not one of the more regular posters on here but I have found this website forum a life saver through my various stages at tx.  There is always plenty of support for any questions or worries that you have.

I hope your first tx in Feb goes OK.  I'm hoping for a successful one 2nd time round - currently in 2ww which is hell after a failed tx in May 09.  I'm NHS funded too - I was told 3-4 year waiting list but got to in about 2.5 years so I can uderstand why you might want to fund your own 1st cycle.


----------



## Nelly Mac (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi Ladies .... just a quick one from me!!
On the downside, my morning sickness kicked in this morning  
But, on the upside, had my first scan this morning and it's twins!!!!  
Cannot believe it, burst into tears in front of everyone, and poor dh nearly threw up!
Have so much going round in my head just now, so sorry for no personals ...
Cannot believe how disappointed I was this time last year getting my first BFN, thought it was never going to happen, it's amazing how things can change in only 12 months!!!
xxx


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

Nelly - whoo hooo!!     - many congratulations on your news.  Gives hope to us all!


----------



## Nelly Mac (Aug 27, 2009)

Owenl - thanks!!!  I was thinking of you earlier, and I really hope that my story is giving you hope!!  I only got 2 follicles, then luckily 2 embryos but they were both grade 2 (1x3cell 1x4cell) so didn't have a great deal of hope!  Your little embies were better than that - so keep staying      it will happen!!!
xxx


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

Take it you had a 2 day transfer? - mine's was a 3 day transfer and I was told 8 cells 
was ideally what they were looking for but a 6 cell and 8 cell were good too.  Like you said though, we hear so many stories on here with people getting BFPs with various cells and/or grades so I'm trying to remain positive.  Your story and result has given me extra hope.


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Nelly - Woohoo!!! Yeah!! Twinnies, that is fantastic, had to laugh when you said DH nearly threw up!!  hope the shock has passed and he isnt feeling as nauseous maybe he is coming out in sympathy with your morning sickness!  What lovely news, I didnt realise your scan was today.  Its lovely to hear some good news, gives us all hope   Sorry to hear about the morning sickness but at least its a good sign everything is progressing well.  

Bambinoplease - Hello and welcome.  Wishing you lots of luck on your treatment journey, Feb isnt long away now. We were similar to Owenl, told upwards of 3 years but worked out about 2.5 years, its a long wait when you are desperate for a baby. 

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Nelly Mac (Aug 27, 2009)

Owenl - yes it was a day 2... we were told anything between 2-4 cells was good.  Our first attempt was also a day 2 (just one emby) but had 5 cells.  Number 2 was 4 cells (only one again).  Just shows you!!  So glad you feel positive now, hope time flies by until your otd, and we're celebrating your good news too!

Hey Pumpkin - it was funny - his face actually turned green with shock!  It was the weirdest feeling to be laying looking at 2 tiny heartbeats on a monitor and realising they were babies!  Think it'll be a while before it all sinks in, just    that they stay put!!  Now the wait until 12 week scan!  It's bloody hard going!!!
xxx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Nelly- Congratulations!!!! Thats the best news i have heard in ages!!!! xxxxx


----------



## Nelly Mac (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks Berry!!  I hope you're feeling better now hon    
xxx


----------



## bambinoplease (Nov 23, 2009)

Hello everyone, thank very much for the warm welcome wishes.  

Nelly, congratulations, brilliant news, hopefully there is more news like this to come for all of us.

x


----------



## Nelly Mac (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi bambinoplease, how rude of me not to welcome you!!  Sorry - head is in another place right now!!
Good luck with your tx when it starts!!  xxx


----------



## younglou (Oct 1, 2009)

Nelly Mac 

Thats brilliant news, congratulations!!


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

Lets hope the weather is going to improve, I may be off the employed jobs for the next couple of weeks, but I'm feeling a bit better and getting my dog back from my parents tommorrow and my dog walking commences again on thursday morning with my other 3 hounds that I take out round Cammo area.  It will be good to start getting out again if only for a little bit of exercise.

Missing my hot baths - nothing better than lying in hot bath with some essential oils to relax - not the same in a lukewarm bath at all.


----------



## Fiona M (Jan 20, 2007)

Nelly Congratulations!!!!  Twins - you both must be delighted.  I go for my scan in 2 weeks, the waiting is a nightmare eh!!  Did you have much symptoms, what was your HCG level when you got your positive result?  Have you been to your local GP yet or were you waiting til you got your scan?

Owen - hope the  2ww goes in quick for you.  I only had 2 embies as well, fingers crossed xx

Fiona


----------



## Nelly Mac (Aug 27, 2009)

Younglou - thanks hon  

Owenl - I laughed when I read your hot bath frustration - I know how you feel!!!  I used to come out looking like a lobster - I'm sticking to showers now, not the temptation to keep adding a wee bit more hot!!! 

Fiona - thanks - and Congratulations to you!!   
The 3ww is way worse than the 2ww - I think!!  Now I have a 5ww til the 12 weeks scan!!  I did have (still do) have symptoms...  To start with I had loads of twinges in my belly and groin, (was convinced af was on the way) prob the fact that my womb was stretching for 2!!  Sore boobs and lower back pain were the others.  Now I've still got the lower back pain and boobs are still a bit tender but the twinges have gone for now!!  Was sick this morning a few times, so I think that's the new one  
My hcg was around the 120's - can't actually remember exactly - I was so shocked they told me it was positive after 2 negs that I my brain turned to mush!  Emma said anything over 50 was a good sign.
I went to the doctor within a couple of days after my test.  She's told me to come back next week and they take it from there.

I hope this has helped!!  I'm finally realising that there's 2 babies in my belly, I think?!  Just praying they stay there!!!
Was so emotional today at the hosp... the nurses were all hugging me, whilst dh just stood there looking like a rabbit caught in headlights!!  I hope that's you too in a matter of weeks!!
xxx


----------



## Fiona M (Jan 20, 2007)

Thanks Nelly - is that you 5 weeks the now or do they work it out different when you go?  My hcg was 120 and my hubby keeps saying, hope its twins!!  Was it an internal scan you got?  Did you get a date for your next scan?  I think I will go to St Johns for any further scans.  I've not been to my doctor yet.

Think I am still in shock as well after getting 3 negative results its hard to sink in.  Just wish I could forward time by a few weeks!!

Hopefully the next 5 weeks will fly in at least we have Xmas to keep us busy!


----------



## Nelly Mac (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey Fiona - I'm 7 weeks now, so my 12 week scan is on 29th Dec.
Ooooh - sounds like you may be like me then!!!  Fingers crossed (if that's what you want of course!!!)
Yes it was internal - hopefully the last!!!  Funny, when I've had scans before they were always really hazy, and the follicles were never really clear - but today - it was like pow!  So clear and so big looking!!
Dr Raja gave us a couple of pics to take away.  I keep looking at them, still in disbelief!
I think you prepare yourself for a neg result, especially if you've had negs before!
Sending loads of      for the next 2 weeks, hope it goes quickly!!!
xxxx


----------



## Fiona M (Jan 20, 2007)

Did you have your 2ww then 3 ww until your scan or did you wait longer for your first scan?  Cause I think I will only be 5 weeks when I get my scan.

Probably sound really stupid!!


----------



## Nelly Mac (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi Fiona!
Don't be daft, it's all a bit confusing.  I was the same as you, it's just the way it is counted!
You'll be classed as 7 weeks when you get scanned.  Hope it all goes well!!!
xxx


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi Everyone

Nelly - I had a shower too this morning, but I am missing my "lobster" soaks.

Fiona - hope all goes smoothly for you up until your 7 week scan.


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Hello Ladies    What a horrible day today (weather wise  ).  Certainly a day to keep warm and dry in the house!!  Hope everyone is well.  Off to the RIE tomorrow to have my scan and see how things are, not sure what else they are doing or who I am seeing.  Guess I will find out when I get there.  
Fiona - hope the time passes by quickly till you get your scan
Owenl - I love hot baths, going to make the most of them whilst I still can!!  
Nelly -


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi Pumpkin - what awful weather it is today.  I'm hoping it will be better tommorrow, it's my first day back at walking the 4 dogs in the morning.  Looking forward to the exercise but not the weather.  Hope your scan goes well today.

2ww is going in quite quick at the moment but it's the 2nd week that drags for me waiting for AF to turn up or not.  Should keep fairly busy over weekend - I missed DHs birthday last Sunday as wasn't up to doing anything so taking him to Ocean Terminal Sunday afteroon to see Up and then out for an early dinner at Daniel's Bistro.  Not been to Leith for ages but as I can drive with not drinking thought it would make a nice change so looking forward to that - should be at work but off sick so hope no-one sees me out and about as people think if you are off sick you should be in bed.  I'm just taking the time off as the job can be quite demanding.

How is everyone else?


----------



## macgirl (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi

Can I join you?

I am 35 and currently in first cycle of ICSI/IVF at RIE.  I started DR on 20 October and took ages to down regulate fully.  Lining was still 5mm thick at third scan but they took my bloods and said I was okay to start stimming on 19/11.  Just went back yesterday for my first scan and there were only about 2 or 3 follicles of noticable length (I intended to get lengths but couldn't really understand the doctor doing the scan!).  Dr said it was 'early days' and that to go back next Monday for another scan - at which stage I will have been stimming for around 12 days.  I thought they might have upped my dose of menopur but they took my blood and seem quite happy to just let everything doddle along for now.  I am getting a bit frustrated as now been 5 weeks of injections and I dont have a clue when EC/ET is likely to be.  I thought originally may be this Saturday or Monday but now I think more likely to be next Saturday.

I will try reading back on this thread to see what everyone else's experience has been but I would be interested know how long most of you needed to stimm for and for those using menopur how much you were given (the RIE info seems to state they will get 150-225 but on the Babycentre forum there seems to be people on as much as 600iu!)  I know everyone is different but on the other forum a lot of people were only stimming for 8 or 9 days.

Also how much notice did most people have of the EC? Did anyone get told to take trigger injection on same day as scan.


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Hi Macgirl,  and welcome .  Sorry I cant really help on the Menopur or the length of stimming time, I havent started yet, downregging at the moment for longer than normal due to cyst removal but should start stimming in January.  Hope that someone else will be on soon to give you some more advice re the stimming and drug levels.  Hope your follies grow lots before the next scan and look forward to hearing how your treatment goes xxx


----------



## macgirl (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi Pumpkin-pie

That is a long time down regulating and here was me moaning about doing it for 4 weeks! It is not that the injections bother me (although the novelty is wearing off - particular as to the 2nd two weeks I was injecting burselin morning and night) it is just the not being able to plan anything that is getting to me.

I have a cyst also but they say that it is small enough not to cause any problems.  

Away for acupuncture shortly though cant say am looking forward to going outside since hailstones are currently battering off my office window!


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi Macgirl - try not to worry about the time it's all taking, I've I've found out everyone is different.  this is my 2nd ICSI but in both I found D/R OK and relatively quick but I was a very slow responder to stimms.  First tx it took me 17 days on Fostimon and this time round 15 days on Menopur 225.  My first tx I only had 2 measurable follicles at my first scan and started drinking pints of milk every day + using a hot water bottle of my tummy as often as I could to help increase the follies.  Also remember to drink pineapple juice or eat brazil nuts for the selenium which helps the lining.  7 days later,  I had around 10 follies so a big improvement.  This tx I've drunk the milk from the start and I had approx 9-10 follies prior to EC.  Also remember that some people get more eggs than follies, others get less, no two cycles are the same so there is still time yet for you to grow more follies and you only need one good egg at the end of the day!  I only had 4 eggs this time but ended up with good quality embryos and now on the 2ww.

Normally at your scan when you have a few measurable follies around 18mm (they like them around this size for ICSI), they will book you in for EC, on both occassions I have had 48hrs notice as you need to take the trigger injection 35hrs before your op so you get to take it home with you and given a time to take it in the evening.


----------



## macgirl (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks owenl

Knowing that some people take 15-18 days helps and that they let it go that long.

Have just started using hot water bottle again -stopped for a bit as was having hot flushes at start of stimming - not sure why as never had whilst of DR.  Am also drinking milk - am having with vanilla protein powder as not keen on milk really and figure the extra portein will help.

Forgot about the pineapple juice though! Although might start on my hubbies stash of brazil nuts instead.

Good luck with the 2ww - hope the last bit flies by for you!


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Macgirl - I guess i have been lucky in some ways, I get implants every 28 days so dont have to inject myself for the down regging.  Just one more to go hopefully.  It must be hard not knowing when EC is going to be, I like to have everything planned in my mind when things are happenign so  I would find that very frustrating.

Owenl - Do you take the pineapple juice and the brazil nuts for the eggs or for the downregging? Just wondering if I should be taking them now or not until I start stimming?


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi Pumpkin - I was told selenium which is in pineapple and brazil nuts encourages a healthy womb lining and it is supposed to make the lining sticky and therefore aid implantion. I've been avoiding fresh pineapple in my 2ww as it contains Bromelain which may cause uterine contractions but apparently juice concentrate or fresh are fine.  I believe though that Brazil Nuts are much better amounts of Selenium but I can't stand the taste of them.  I think the best thing is just a well balanced diet but I was advised on the boards here at my last tx to take pineapple when I started stimming so maybe someone else would be able to advise better

Macgirl - sounds like you are doing all the right things, keep your chin up, your EC will happen in due course.


----------



## JSparrow (May 6, 2009)

Hello, hello....

Sorry for the lack of posts, been so busy at work it has been unreal.  But at least it pays the IVF bills....!

I have been reading everyone's updates and will hopefully make the meet on the 5th.  Afternoon suits me and a central location is fine.

Macgirl - the best advice is that it will take as long as it will take.  I was 3 weeks d-r and then 2 weeks stimming, but there is nothing you can do.  It is frustrating, but try to stay relaxed..

Owen - good luck for the 2WW..  Everything crossed for you.. 

Pumpkin - you and I will be cycle buddies in Jan...!  I reckon I will start stimming around mid Jan..

Nelly/Fiona - glad to hear all is well and you are on more lengthy waits!  The 2WW is bad enough, but a 5WW sounds horrendous..  Then after that, all you have is a 28WW to meet baby/babies!  Nelly - twins are great news!  Delighted for you!

Hello to Berry, Marta, Irish, Anne, Bambino, Peanuts and anyone else that I have missed...  Special hug for Berry xx

Lots of love x


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

hello,

sorry to jump back in here but had to say a big Congratulations to Fiona M on the BFP - brilliant news !! so pleased for you. Will keep everything crossed for your scan x x x x 

Owen  - hope the 2ww flies past   good luck   

Macgirl - don't worry about slow start / them not upping your dose. They upped my dose after a slow start and I ended up with 36eggs! slow and steady got to be the way to go !

love to jsparrow,berry,caroline, dawn, scotlass, Pumpkin
, marta and everyone else xxx


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Hope you are well.

A huge congrats to Nelly and Fiona on BFP!! I am sorry if I have posted that before - cant remember!! doh!!!

Jsparrow thanks for your kind wishes!

I am currently on a weeks holiday (had too many holidays that I have not taken this year, so have to use the, as cant carry them over into2010.

It was my birthday yesterday, so had a chinese - yum!! On Tuesday had a bit of a spending spree and bought myself some new togs as I havent bought myself anything in ages! Bought a bigger size though!! bummer!!

Got my scan tomorrow, I am a wee bit worried as I dont feel preggers - Just a sore tummy like I have been doing sit ups! and the only other symptoms I have is sore (.)(.)!! 

Hugs to you all!!  I am a right saddo watching Jeremy Kyle, then writing my christmas cards, its all go in my life!! ha ha!

Nxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Hi Everyone, feeling a bit   today.  Just back from the RIE.  Having my scan and they looked first at my right ovary which was where the big cyst was and they said that it was enlarged but think that is just from the op, they couldnt really count the follicles because of this.  Then they went to the left and then the Dr says there seems to be a cyst on it, of course my heart just sank and then they said they would have to go and get someone else to have a look, you know when they say that its never good news. Anyway they say its a simple cyst (are any cysts simple!) it might be just caused by a small haemorrhage from the surgery but basically means they wouldnt be able to get many eggs from the left side and it would just be the right side.  Problem is they dont know how many follicles are on the right and that was where the biggest cyst was.  The options are that they go ahead and concentrate on the right side or that if the cyst has reduced in size nearer the time they might postpone treatment for another month or so to enable the chance of more eggs from the left.  

So in a bit of limbo regards whats happening.  Have to go back for another scan the week of Christmas - joy!  So treatment might be in Jan but might be Feb or later I really dont know.  What I do know is when it comes the 2ww (eventually) I will be an expert at waiting its all I seem to do these days!   Got to look on the bright side, feel like   but trying not to.  DH was really gutted, I think he was more upset than me when they found the cyst, I was telling him it would be ok!  They have done another blood test to check my cancer markers but I am sure its not anything sinister because if it was there 5 weeks ago the surgeon would have removed it so am sure its a post op thing. 

Anyway sorry for the down post but felt I needed to get it off my chest and if I phoned my mum just now I think I would cry and I dont want to do that.  Need to keep positive, we will get to treatment whether its Jan, Feb or March just have to be patient!

Neave good luck for tomorrow.  Sore tummy and sore (.)(.) sounds like good signs to me.  Will be looking out for your update.  Enjoy the rest of your holiday.  Can't believe you watch Jeremy Kyle though 

Not much planned for today, going to take it easy.  A friend from work is coming over for coffee after work, havent seen her since the op but will need to not talk too much about it as she doesnt know about the IVF so cant explain why I am upset about them finding the new cyst.  Will need to keep talking about other happier things!

Hi to everyone, nice sunny day today although its really windy, stepped out of the car at the RIE and nearly got blown away


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi Pumpkin - sorry to hear you aren't feelling so good today.  I can understand how dissapointed you must feel, but try to reamain positive, either way your tx will start sometime in the New Year and even if you only get a few eggs (I got none from my left ovary), it only takes one, so     and sending you loads of  

I had an unpleasant experience this morning.  I went back to dog walking which I've been doing now for over 6 months and never had any hassle.  Felt the exercise would do we good and with it not being a stressful job, may help take my mind of things.  The dogs I walk are all friendly and never bothered any other dogs before.  A woman in the park got quite aggressive with me as I was passing and told me to keep my dogs aware from hers and accused one of my dogs of biting her dog last week.  I tried to stay calm and stated I hadn't walked the dogs last week but that it didn't fit with their nautre and felt she may be confusing them with another dog.  I then walked away as calmly as I could.  I might add my dogs were not in the sligtest bit interested in her dogs or showing signs of any aggression today.  As I walked away, she was screaming abuse at me and I could feel myself getting annoyed and stressed about the situation and I really wanted to scream back to defend my pack but forced myself to walk on.  I was quite shaky afterwards and been feeling a little tearful since.  I think tommorrow and next week  I will take them for a walk somewhere else to avoid confrontation and once I get my IVF results I can go back to my usual walk once I am more able to deal with the situation.


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi Girls

Pumpkin- i'm so sorry to hear about what happend at ur scan.   I hope the new year brings you lots of new joys and luck! Lets get rid of 2009!!!   xxx

Owenl- OH MY GOD!!! I think u did the right thing by trying not 2 let it get 2 u, but that must have been really hard. U must have been sooooo annoyed. Make sure u chill out now and dont think about it! xxx

Nelly - Huge congratulations to you!!! TWINS!!!! How fab!!! xxxx

Fiona- Congratulations on ur BFP!!! xxxx

Hi to everyone else, sorry for not doing many personals.. i'm haveing a bit of a blue day  

Well i have my review appointment at GCRM 2morrow, so i'm looking forward to that cos i can move on again. BUT!!! I got a review letter from them and it really upset/annoyed me. It said this... (i cant b bothered getting the letter right not 2 copy it... but i will just say more or less what it said... lol   ) Gcrm r sorry that my cycle was unsucessful... HOWEVER as my pregancy test was postive but i started to bleed a few days earlyer this is a biochemial preg which is very upsetting for me but i should take this as a positve as i know that now i can get pregnat... i was like EMMMMM HELLOOOOOOO?? DID YOU NOT LISTEN TO ME WHEN I TOLD YOU THAT THIS ALLLLLLWAAAYSSSS HAPPENS!!!! i was so so angry! I have a funny feeling that they will not take into account my tx with ERI. I then the letter went on to say that as i was on the short protocal i responed a little slow for my age and my AMH(Or whatever it is) If i did then thats that, but it annoed me cos why did they not up my dosage if they thought this or even tell m at the time they said everything was fine... so why this now? So it said on the letter i will be on the long protocal if i want 2 do tx again. I dont want 2 do the long protocal... i have never been on it b4, i always get lost fo eggs.... so why should i put more drugs into my body that i dont think should be going in..... ohhh i was so so so mad! I never botherd to phone them as i know there is no posint as u cant speak 2 a Dr and thats the whole point of the appointment 2morrow. It just really upset me. So anyway, yesterday i went to my GP for some level 1  immune tests.... got loads of blood taken... LOADS!! about 12 little bottles! i thought i would pass out, but i was ok lol and it went quick... thank god!! I've been feeling so so down the past few weeks, i just dont know what 2 do. I feel like i'm never gonna get this dream... but i feel like i need to carry on with tx as i dont want the hope 2 go. 

Sorry for my rant, i just had 2 get it all out! You all must think i have gone    lol I have!! lol 

Berry xxxxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Oh dear we all seem to be having a bad day!

Owenl - That sounds terrible, some people just dont think, you cant go screaming abuse at people!  I think you are right to walk your dogs somewhere else for a few days.  She could easily have mixed your dogs up with someone elses or maybe it was her dog that was aggressive.  Our dog is big and I know lots of people might find him scary but he is the biggest softie.  That said he has been bitten three times by other dogs, he never fights back but its horrible.  Hope you feel better soon and try not to let her get to you, think nice calming thoughts!

Berry - Sorry to hear about the letter, hope you manage to get better feedback from your appointment tomorrow.  Hope the immune tests help too.  Hope 2010 is going to be a good year for us both.

Forgot to say on the bright side they said my lining was good!  Finally something is going right   Anyway feeling a wee bit better about things, still gutted but just got to get on with things.  Just hoping that the scan in December will have better news. xx


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi Berry - just wanted to say how sorry I am that you've had to put up with all that crap in the letter.  Hopefully tommorrow when you get get to see the Dr it will bring a better outcome and you can let them know how upset it is to receive such a shoddy response that doesn't answer any of your concerns that you have already brought up with them.  It seems like your review letter hasn't been personalised to your situation - they have just taken a standard response to what happens in this situation and doesn't take into consideration the factors you have already told them.   

It's understandable that you are annoyed but try to relax and chill today, I know it's not easy, and hopefully better news will come tommorrow.  Sending you  

Not been a good day for any of us so far.  Let's hope for a better day tommorrow.

I am going out with a friend tonight to see a play "The Zoo".  Don't know what it will be like, it's a freebie so it will either be great or awful but it will be nice to catch up with my pal who I haven't really seen since starting IVF again.

Great that your lining is looking good Pumpkin.


----------



## Nelly Mac (Aug 27, 2009)

Wow - it's a busy day on here today!!
Neave - good luck for tomorrow!!!  I had the same symptoms as you!!!  

Pumpkin - sorry you're feeling a bit down.  You have to keep focussing on the positives, and your lining being good is definitely a positive!!  Take as much time as you need to recover!  On my last tx I could have gone a whole month earlier, due to the timing of AF but decided to wait a little longer, just to help me properly recover from the previous tx. Glad I did now!!  There's no big rush, you really have to put yourself first, the stronger you are the better!!  Stay positive hon, it will be your time soon xx  

Owenl - you have amazing dignity!  I would have screamed back like a mad woman if someone started attacking me like that!!  Good on you for not rising to it!!  The stupid woman has clearly made a mistake, I wish I had your control!  Tx does make you emotional, at every stage!!  You look after yourself now!! ... and enjoy your play - hope it's a good one! xx

Berry - you poor thing!  I remember getting my letter from the ERI telling me that because my amh was so low - I shouldn't expect to get to ec!  I was so annoyed!!  These letters always seem so impersonal, and at times like these, you need to feel they actually care, and at least know you as an individual!  I'd be annoyed too!!
I've always been on the long protocol, it isn't too bad - honest!!  Glad you're getting tests done, you're taking positive action so you must feel good about that!?!  I hope you get your questions answered tomorrow, I have no doubt that you will make sure you do!!
Take care xx  

JSparrow - good to hear from you!!!  Hope you are well x  

  to everyone else!!

I'm friggin' starving!!  This sickness is horrible, I seem to walking around with a permanently rumbling tummy!  People must think I'm a bit strange!!
Have a good weekend everyone!!! xx


----------



## JSparrow (May 6, 2009)

Pumpkin - hope you are feeling a bit better..  It must be so frustrating with all this waiting - that has been the hardest part of this for me..  I will keep my fingers crossed that we are still cycle buddies in Jan...  

Owen - how annoying!  I would have slapped her - you did the right thing in walking away!

Berry - it is horrible when you get a letter like that.  I got the AMH one too and it tears you up inside.  I hope you get some more answers tomorrow.  I would echo the long protocol comment - it is not that bad and if it gets you the result you need, then all the better..    

Neave - good luck with the scan...

Nelly - hope you are feeling fine and enjoing this special time!

Lots of love xx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

pumpkin

i know we chatted before your op & i just wanted to let you know that after my op they could only ever got around 6-8 eggs & most of them were from the ovary that had the largest cyst removed (which by the was came back again very quickly but never quite as big) an you know the rest of the story from there, baby boy is 18 months old, so these things are just obstacles not problems your dreams will overcome all problems xx

donna


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Thanks Donna.  They said that the cyst was definitely not endometriosis so am hoping it will go away.  I am going to go for some acupuncture too and see if that helps.  Am going to keep positive, another month is not long to wait in the grand scheme of things and I do believe it will happen when the time is right. Just need to be patient!


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Hope you are well?

I have been for my first scan. Its tiny, you can see its heartbeating - its soo weird but it feels a wee bit more real now!

Nx


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Neave - That is fantastic news, glad all is well 

Hope everyone else is doing well.  I have booked an appointment for next week for some acupuncture hoping that they will be able to help reduce the size of the cyst and can get treatment going as soon as possible and also get as many eggs as I can.  Although if I have to wait a bit longer I will, whatever will give me the best chance of a good outcome.  Nice and sunny again today.  Have been doing some internet Christmas Shopping the first of which arrived today, its quite exciting, Christmas is almost here!


----------



## Nelly Mac (Aug 27, 2009)

Neave - great news!!  It is incredible when you see the little bean with the lines moving - and realise that it's a baby and a heartbeat!!  Hope you're keeping well, any symptoms??

Pumpkin - there really is no rush hon!  I'm so glad I took an extra month before I started tx, you really have to be tip top!!  You're so right, it's not that long in the grand scale of things!!!  Healthy you will help make a healthy baby!!!  
I know what you mean about Christmas - I've wrapped a massive batch of pressies today - now I need more paper!  I can see me having everything done by the 1st Dec!!  Unheard of!!!

    to everyone on this lovely sunny day!!
xxx


----------



## macgirl (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your advice (jsparrow,owenl & mimou) - slow and steady it is!

Am feeling more positive now - I had another acupunture session on Wednesday and they did electroacupunture on me which it feels like has really got my ovaries going. Have another session tomorrow then back for scan on Monday.

Pumpkin - sorry to hear about the new cyst but glad you are able to remain positive. I also believe things will happen when the time is right.

Congrats to Nelly and Fiona  on their BFP's. Good luck Neave on your scan. Berry - that letter must have been upsetting but I think owenl's advice is good. Owenl - hope the play was good. Have been to some horrific freebies in the Fringe!

Sorry if I have missed anyone!

Something else I wanted to ask was whether anyone here has a bicornuate uterus (if you want to tell us of course!) and as a result whether you elected for a single ET or double ET.

A bit of background to why I am asking is that when was having investigations into why not conceiving the ultrasound showed that I have a heart shaped/bicorunuate uterus but was told that this was not a reason for infertility. The HSG didn't reveal any problems and they finally recommended ICSI on the basis on poor SA results (taken over a period of months). Our consultant at the IVF clinic also pretty much recommended that we transfer 2 embryo's because the success rate increases from 28-40% and as we are self funding and were prepared to take the risks of twins we decided on 2. However at one of the scans I had to check if I was fully down regulated the doc scanning said that I have a bicornuate uterus and in sich cases they would only recommend a single ET because of the risks of miscarriage and premature delivery even for one baby because it could mean that there is less space for them to grow.

I was quite taken a back that their advice had changed and when I went back last week I asked them to explain further and asked how bad it was (my google research indicates that there are degrees of this condition) but they said they couldn't tell whether it was severe or not. Ultimately I only want one healthy baby (for now) and really dont want to take serious risks so am more or less happy to follow their advice at least on this first attempt. However the issue does niggle at the back of my mind as to whether we are doing the right thing as I am feeling like if we need a second attempt I would risk 2 - so if thinking of doing it on second attempt ahould we just do it on first attempt?

Am particularly annoyed at doctor suggesting 2 when they already had evidence to suggest that they would probably only allow 1 back but have not seen him again to ask. He doesnt seem to do the scans but maybe I should ask to see him.

Of course if did opt for 2 I would probably worry myself sick for that I had done the wrong thing also!


----------



## macgirl (Sep 30, 2008)

Oops sorry Neave you must have posted whilst I was still composing my long message!  Great news though.  That must have been very special to see the tiny heartbeat!


----------



## younglou (Oct 1, 2009)

Macgirl - My sister has a bicornuate uterus, she has been through numerous fertility treatments and always had 2 ET's. I am not aware of her mentioning any problems as to whether it was a problem or not. She is currently 32wks PG with one. Don't know if this helps you make a decision or not but good luck for your ET.

Berry - Hope the review went ok with GCRM. I have been in contact with them and they are going to send me out some information and pass on my details to the Edinburgh Satellite Clinic they are setting up, thanks for all your input.

Hope everyone else is well.

Louise


----------



## Fiona M (Jan 20, 2007)

Naeve - So exciting Naeve!!  Did you get a date for your next scan?  Hope you are feeling ok and not to sicky!!

Nelly - how is the morning sickness, still bad?

Owen - hope your 2ww is flying in and your not to stressed.

Berry - How did you get on at our follow up appointment?

Hope everyone is ok.

Fiona


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi Girls,

Just a quick me post 2 let u all know how my review appointment went at GCRM. Well............. not much really to say.................

As soon as i walked in the Dr said "I'm so sorry that this has happened again! There is nothing i can do or say, ur cycle was perfect, great embryos,  but they will just not stick and we dont understand why!" He then went on to say that as i was on the prednisolone and clexane he does not think any immune testing is needed (i did think he would say that, he thinks its a waste of money and time) H e did however say that if i wanted to go ahead with the testing and need any tx for immunes GCRM will b happy to let me cycle as long as i dont have IVGI as he does not this it is safe and he doesnt want something to go wrong a few years down the line and he will feel that he had some part in it. Which is fine as i dont think i actually wanna have IVGI anyway, to be honest it scares the c*ap out of me. So i did it, i booked up for london.... my appointment is the 14th of december. We r gonna get the train down on the 13th and come home on the 15th (dh said we may aswell as we have 2 go down anyway  ) I just dont know what to think about anything... i'm so so scared about it all, i really beilive that something is wrong with me but i just hope its a little thing so it can b fixed easily and i dont even need to mention ivgi cos DH will NOT let me go for it even if i wanted too. He also thinks its too risky. i have an appointment with my GP on the 15th DEC for all my level 1 blood results, so i'll need to cancel and try get another appointment. I should have the level 2 results (london tests) within 10 days so thats quick, i hope i get it b4 xmas so i can think about it over that time. Has any1 spoke to Peanuts?? I know she did the same as what i'm about to do and i just really would love to meet up with her 2 see if she could give me some info as my brain has went like mush! lol 

I hope every1 else is doing well. 

Naeve- so glad ur scan went well xxxxxx

Berry xxxxxxx


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Fiona

My next scan is 8th January!

I havent been sick at all. Had my hair done yesterday felt sick all the way through that!! But I find it weird that I have not been sick!!

Whats everyone been upto this weekend?

Nx


----------



## macgirl (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks younglou - I think I may ask to speak with our consultant this week.

Am back tomorrow morning for a scan and hoping I will be booked in for EC this week!


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Hi Everyone

Macgirl - Good luck for your scan tomorrow and hoping that you get your date for EC soon.

Berry - Sending you  .  Hope your appointment in London gives you some answers and some help and direction about what to do next.  I didnt know what IVGI was so I googled it and it does sound scary!  Hope everything goes ok for you and keep us updated.

Hi to everyone else


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

I keep typing ivgi but it is actually IVIG... I AM GOING COOCKOO!!!    lol


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,
sorry I've been away, still not feeling the best, but gradually getting rid of the congestion in my sinuses, it's just nuts that this is taking so long.
I hope everyone is well though, I love to see healthy people, it really cheers me up. 

Owen I just skimmed and saw the story about the abusive dog walker. What an idiot carrying on like that, I thought the humans were supposed to be the rational ones.   I'm sorry you were shaken, but I'm not surprised after that abuse, I would have been shaken by that.

Berry I'm sorry you don't have any answers yet. I have no idea what IVIG is so can't comment, was  your DH's sperm still an issue, perhaps they should investigate improving that side of things? I hope you get some answers soon.

Nelly and Neave and Fiona I hope you guys are all well and the sickness is staying away tonight.

Just in the middle of making dinner, but wanted to pop on to check where you guys wanted to meet next week.
Suggestions so far are the Dome, Cafe Rouge and Princes Street Starbucks.
Caroline thought the Dome might not have enough seats in the side room so it might depend how many of us there will be.
I think I will vote for Starbucks for the Christmas lights
Do you guys want to meet around 1:30 - 2pm? 

Hi to all big wave!


----------



## michelle1984 (Apr 3, 2008)

hi girls
how you's all doing?
quick question how long did you's have 2 wait on the hns waiting list 
just watching xfactor xxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Hi Michelle, when we joined the list they told us it was upwards of 3 years but turned out it was about 2.5 years although by the time we get the actual treatment will be longer but that was due to finding the cyst.


----------



## macgirl (Sep 30, 2008)

Michelle - we were told in spring this year that current waiting list is 3 years but a nurse also said that lots of people on the list that either no longer require or no longer eligible for treatment (e.g. because they have already had a baby naturally or via private or self funded treatment). She said that this means in reality that the wait is more like 2.5 years which matches what pumpkin-pie says.

We were put on list in March but are currently on our first (self funded) first attempt so if we haven't conceived by the time we get to the top of the list we will probably have have had 3 attempts anyway (cash permitting) and no longer be eligible! (_Takes deep breath!!_)

We had to wait 6 months to do a self funded cycle which I thought was a long time but then I guess it is different from private treatment,


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Martakeithy - Hi, sorry to hear you still havent been feeling great  but glad you are on the mend.  I dont really mind where we meet on Saturday although Starbucks does probably have the nicest views. 

Looking forward to meeting up, how many of us will be there?


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi Everyone,
I'm hoping to come along on Saturday afternoon if I'm not feeling too low, test due on Friday but I really think AF is on her way in the next couple of days, not feeling so positive anymore, usual AF cramps and pre-menstrual mood swings that I get just before it starts.  Trying to remain positive but it's just so hard.  So anyway, if I'm not too depressed happy to go wherever the majority want to go.

Berry - hope it all goes well for you in London, 

Hi to everyone else, so for no personals, going to lie down and try and reduce the cramps.


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Owenl - Sending you lots of    and    that Friday will bring good news for you.  Hoping that on Saturday we can celebrate with you


----------



## macgirl (Sep 30, 2008)

Owenl - sorry to hear you are not feeling so good.  Fingers crossed that it will all be good on Friday for you.

I had second stimming scan this morning and finally the EC/ET seems to be in sight!  Not quite there yet but they think might be ready for EC on Friday.  I go back Wednesday for another scan so will know for sure then.

Has anyone on here who has self funded at the ERI ever been invoiced for extra drugs?  I had to DR for just over 4 weeks and stimming likely to be for a little over 14 days.  DH worried we will have to pay more but I dont want to ask and draw attention! 

Also if I have ET on Monday what will the hospital regard as my OTD - will it be exactly 14 days later ie Monday 21st?  I know it varies from clinic to clinic.

Thanks


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Macgirl - thats good news that you are getting closer to EC, hope Wednesdays scan goes well and you get booked in for Friday.  Although I havent had treatment yet I think RIE work out the OTD 2 weeks from EC rather than ET but some of the other girls will know for sure.


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Owen, I hope your AF turns out to be a BF(P). The second week is the killer, you were right about that.       Sorry the timing of the meet could be inopportune for you, but hopefully it will be a celebration instead.      

Pumpkin cool it will be nice to finally meet.    

Who else is coming

MacG I downregged for ages took the pill for almost four weeks and then Buserlin for another 12 - 14 days then stimmed for around 12 or 13 days, no extra charges. And my stimming drugs were a higher dosage: I was on 300m?s.


----------



## macgirl (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks Pumpkin-pie and Martykeithy

Pumpkin-pie - I think you could be right just looked at a blog for someone who had treatment at RIE and their OYD was 14 days after the egg collection. 

Martykeithy - hubby will be pleased to know that!!


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

Macgirl - it's defo 14 days after EC, my EC was 20th, OTD Friday 4th.

Still feeling crap, cramps not easing up, no blood but I have bad IBS which I normally get 2-3 days before AF starts.  Still very thirsty and running to loo loads as a result.  I also think I might have a urinary infection to make things worse as have a little discharge but more of a yellow/creamy colour.  Sorry TMI.  Hoping cramps are a little better tommorow and AF stays away.

Hi to Marta, Pumpkin, Berry, Neave, Fiona, Nelly, Peanuts, Scotlass and anyone else I've missed.

Hope I'll be coming out to celebrate with you all on Saturday.


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi all,

Macg you put your purse away, I don't think the ERI will be raiding it for extra drugs.  How are you feeling, any side-effects?

Owen, poor you, I really sympathise with you.     It really could go either way, hopefully the way we want for you. Not long to go until OTD.


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

owenl - sending you lots of    ,    and    .  Hope the rest of the week goes quickly for you.

Made it out to the post office today, just missed my bus so thought I would walk but by the time I got there my back was getting quite sore so made sure I got the bus back.  Not much else planned for today, think I might go and make some macaroni cheese for lunch, need something to warm me up.  Acupuncture appointment tomorrow so looking forward to that and seeing what she says.  It will be nice to feel I am doing something, I just seem to be waiting and waiting so it will be good to feel as if I am doing something positive! 

What a cold day today.  Hope everyone is keeping warm and cosy!


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

Difficult to remain positive now though as have continued with bad cramps throughout night and just been to loo and discovered blood on pantyliner.  Quite light mostly brown/pinky colour but looks like AF is on her way as it's similar to my normal period which tends to start light and is heavy as hell within a few hours.  Am going to be constantly knicker checking for next few hours.


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Owenl-   when is ur OTD? xxx


----------



## macgirl (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi everyone

Owenl - really hope you get out with everyone to celebrate on Saturday and that Friday brings you a BFP!   - oh I see you have posted while I was typing - I am praying it is not your AF       

Marta - am feeling pretty bloated since Sunday and getting quite a few twinges - am embracing these and hoping they are a good sign that my follies are continuing to grow.     I think I will be ready for harvesting by Friday lol!!  I was very tired yesterday afternoon and had a headache for a while even though drinking loads of water but it passed after a while.  Feeling a bit queasy and very bloated at the mo but that might just be the ham and pineapple pittas I had for lunch!

Pumpkin - I am just back from a lunchtime acupuncture session.  I really believe that the 2 sessions I have had in last week have made a diferrence to the stimming.  I wasn't so sure of the effect during the dr phase.  Last Tuesday I had only 2 smallish follies but this week have 9 on one side and 4 or 5 on the other - they were not quite there on size yet but not far off.  I swear the acupuncture session I had last Wednesday got things moving as could start to feel things going on very soon after the session - same on Saturday and today.  I know it could just be the drugs doing their thing but I think the acupuncture, hot water bottles, milk and protein etc have really helped too - especially when I got off to such a slow start.


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi Berry -how you doing?  My OTD is Friday.  Hoping this is a late implantation bleed but defo feels like AF on route.  Can tell it's going to be a bad night.  Normally AF starts during night so tmw morning it could be all over.

Macgirl - good news with your follies.  Sounds like a good number to me.  Hope they continue to grow and your EC will be in no time.

Pumpkin - hope you are doing OK.  Did you get up to anything this afternoon?  It is a bit chilly today, I had the dogs out for a nice walk this morning, helped me relax and didn't feel too crampy at that point.  

Bn to the doc this afternoon and got a sick-line for work, had thought about taking 2nd week as A/L but so crampy decided to let doctor decide and she's signed me off till Monday so don't need to worry about working this weekend.


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Hi everyone  

Owenl - So hoping that its not your AF.  Must be a really horrible time just now,  cant really offer any advice but just sending you lots of    and hope there is no more blood.  I've just had a quiet afternoon, doing a bit of sewing, I have really got into it during my time off, making bags and a few tops.  Currently squashed on the sofa as my dog is taking up too much room and wont budge!  Off to have a cup of tea shortly and watch Deal or no Deal, its my only daytime television that I watch, sad I know!!

macgirl - thats good news about the acupuncture and the number of follies.  Hopefully they will have grown to a good size by Friday.


----------



## macgirl (Sep 30, 2008)

Owenl - glad you have an understanding doc who has signed you off.  I thought about getting signed off for 2ww but have now just decided to take next week off / work from home!  Will reassess situation at the end of next week.  Unfortunately I have a couple of christmas lunches the second week on the OTD and day before.  

Do you go to the hospital on Friday for a blood test?

Pumpkin - enjoy Deal or No Deal. It is better than some daytime tv but the sewing sounds very productive!


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi there,

Macgirl - I too had to downreg for 4 weeks and stimmed for 14 during my first treatment. I did not get invoiced for more money either. In fact our second treatment turned from IVF to ICSI, which is meant to cost more, but they did not charge us the difference either. It was planned as IVF and change on the day of EC. DH had been ill with the flue 2.5 months earlier and seemed to have manged to kill of all his swimmers !! 

I have no particular preference for meeting up.   Will be looking out for "the plan". So far assume late lunch time in Starbucks - right?

xx Caroline


----------



## macgirl (Sep 30, 2008)

AnneS said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Macgirl - I too had to downreg for 4 weeks and stimmed for 14 during my first treatment. I did not get invoiced for more money either. In fact our second treatment turned from IVF to ICSI, which is meant to cost more, but they did not charge us the difference either. It was planned as IVF and change on the day of EC. DH had been ill with the flue 2.5 months earlier and seemed to have manged to kill of all his swimmers !!
> 
> ...


Lucky you - we are paying extra £250 for ICSI!


----------



## michelle1984 (Apr 3, 2008)

hi everyone
soz for not replying been busy at work (work for sainsburys so its heaving just now)
got an interview for a supervisors post 2morrow hope i get it

macgirl - pumpkin-pie thanks for info we have been on list since last october 08 just really wanting time 2 pass so we can have our go sounds selfish i know but weve been trying for 4 years and still got more waiting xxxxx


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

Well, I've had the longest night of my life.  After my "bleed" yesterday, I had a bit more spotting later on but mostly when I wiped. Got really emotional later on and told DH I thought it was all over and period coming on full flow. Mum phoned and I told her the same. Went to bed feeling low with a towel on expecting AF to start during night.  Been cramping all night and up to the loo about 5-6 times during night with desperate need to relieve cramps + needing to pee + feeling a bit constipated but no more blood since yesterday.  Still cramping this morning and knicker checking regularly, so far so good.  Absolutely exhausted, got a really bad headache and very thirsty but may just be lack of sleep.  This is new territory for me - last tx my AF just turned up heavy like normal.  Exhausted and a bit sore but have to go and walk the dogs - maybe it will help take my mind of things for a couple of hours.  It's going to be another long day/night knicker checking.


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Oh Owen, poor you.  But on the bright side you said normally your AF would have started last night and it hasnt so thats got to be a good sign.  Its unfortunate that a lot of the signs of pregnancy are the same as AF, that really is quite cruel!  Hopefully the cramps are things settling in and growing, and needing to pee is a good sign.  Probably good to go for a dog walk and stop yourself from knicker watching!  Will be thinking about you today and hope you manage to relax a bit more and get rid of your headache.   

Nothing new with me.  My friend was supposed to be coming round this morning with her little boy but shes now having to look after her nieces so I am not doing anything this morning.  Have my appointment for acupuncture this afternoon so will be back on later to tell you how that went.  Feeling quite excited!!  

Michelle - Good luck with the job interview.  I know the waiting on the list is really hard.  We were TTC for ages before we actually went on the list so it feels as if we have been waiting forever, but you will get there and it will be worth it in the end.


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi all,

Owen poor you getting no sleep, as if you need any other stress! I am so hopeful for you, this is such a hard time though, not knowing. 

Pumpkin sounds as if you are getting a nice day taking it easy.  Wish I could swap with you. Hope the acupunture goes well.

Did I say AF turned up so I'm guessing next one will be on the 27th, not sure how that will work for an unmedicated cycle as there are a lot of holidays around that time. Might phone up ERI. Sorry if I am repeating myself, bit blurry today (as always)


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

Marta - good to hear that you will be back with us on your next tx soon.  Hopefully this one will be the time for you

Pumpkin - hope you enjoyed your acupuncture today.  

I could do with a really relaxing hot bath with oils but scared to incase i'm preggers.  Hot water bottles and Feminax are the only things that help my AF cramps normally and from what I understand I've to try and avoid these whilst PUPO so putting up with the cramps although they aren't as bad as normal AF Cramps anyway, just lasting longer.  Still no more blood which I suppose is a positive.  Shattered but too stressed and crampy to sleep.  Last tx my AF started day before testing so if I can get through tommorrow without blood I'll be feeling more positive.  Never had a light bleed followed by a period a few days later before so here's hoping.

Managed to take my dogs out this morning round Craigiehill then spent the rest of the day wrapped in my duvet again, DH did offer to stay off work today with me feeling so down, but not much he can do to help so told him to go to work.  He'll have to make the tea though again when he gets back. Watched Wolf Creek on DVD - good creepy horror film - kept my mind off the cramps for a good 2 hours.


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

hello  

Back from acupuncture, it was really relaxing, a few of the needles were a bit painful when she put them in or moved them and I feel like my legs are a bit achy and heavy.  Got to have treatments once a week so hopefully by the time I have my next scan things will have improved.  She said my pulses were weak which means I have low energy so she wants that to improve before treatment.  So now lying on the sofa with a hot water bottle, a cup of tea and a cookie!  plus  a dog who doesnt want to feel left out!

Owenl - thats great news there has been no more bleeding     that it stays away.  Keep warm and cosy in your duvet, not sure I fancy the scary horror films though!

Marta - when do you think you will have FET?


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi all,

Cor' Pumpkin, I'm not surprised your pulse is a bit weak after having surgery. I could have told you that.   YOu sound as if you are getting better everyday though.

Owen, poor you with the cramps. Bit shocked about the scary film helping, might try that (not). But whatever gets you through.   You can definitely take paracetamol because it isn't an anti-inflamatory so won't affect implantation. Some people take aspirin all the way through as well, but that's a bit inexact as a science. I don't think you are supposed to take profen because it is anti-inflamatory so may interfere with implantation. Hope your tummy is better soon.

Phoned the ERI and they said the holidays may interfere with the cycle, but it would be no problem to start after the Jan cycle instead. I would rather have a relaxed FET than be worrying about whether the lab will be open on the correct days.


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

New home this way ladies 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=218775.0


----------

